#ubuntustudio 2010-05-03
<sain> I need help with upgrade from ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> how so?
<sain> #ubuntu
<holstein> what are you running now?
<holstein> karmic?
<sain> Lucid
<holstein> OH
<holstein> gotcha
<holstein> sain: are you familiar with synaptic?
<sain> i want to get studio desktop studio on lucid
<holstein>  yes
<holstein> BUT, are you familiar with synaptic?
<holstein> synaptic package manager?
<holstein> OR do you use the software center
<holstein> ?
<sain> Yes i am. here is the thing though...
<holstein> OK
<holstein> in synaptci
<holstein> synaptic*
<holstein> just search ubuntustudio
<holstein> and you'll see all the meta-packages
<holstein> and you can read about them
<holstein> ALSO
<sain> I tried studio 10.04 but had networking problems
<sain> Network manager wasn't installed by default
<holstein> yup
<sain> so i installed Ubuntu 10.04 and want to upgrade from there
<holstein> ALSO read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> and
<holstein> OOPS
<holstein> not that one
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> that one :)
<holstein> and
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> sain: are you interested in audio or video?
<holstein> or both?
<sain> both.
<sain> I fear i have same networking issues after upgrade
<sain> so ..in the event that u get networking issues, is it possible to undo an upgrade?
<sain> excuse my typos
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> well
<holstein> this is just like adding software
<holstein> you dont have to add it all
<holstein> the themes and wheat-not
<holstein> you dont HAVE to install any of it
<holstein> if you just want the GIMP
<holstein> just install the GIMP
<sain> but i like the look and feel of studio
<holstein> OK
<holstein> IN THEORY
<sain> i just want to get the desktop environment.
<holstein> you can sudo apt-get auto-remove ubuntustudio-*whatever_meta_package
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> sain: you might just want to search gnome-look
<holstein> OR some other theme site
<holstein> might be easier
<holstein> just be sure you read about all those packages
<holstein> i think you just want ubuntustudio-desktop
<holstein> BUT im not sure
<sain> thanks. and did you also experience network manager missing?
<holstein> i just get the audio apps myself
<holstein> sain: AFAIK
<holstein> its not in there
<holstein> because it can conflict with audio interfaces
<sain> ohh
<sain> then how do u get it if you dont have internet connection in the first place?
<sain> IAW cant run synaptic
<holstein> OK
<holstein> sain: you see that other link?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sain> yes
<holstein> in there is an explaination about how to use a CD as the repo
<holstein> SO you can install from synaptic using the ubuntustudio DVD
<holstein> in theory
 * holstein has never tried it
<holstein> ive just always had internet
<sain> holstein: i forgot to mention that the install of Network manager from the DVD failed
<sain> i kept getting errors saying to place studio dvd in rom. it was already there
<holstein> yeah
<sain> tried for 3 hours and gave up.
<holstein> you are missing nm-applet
<holstein> i bet
<holstein> BUT im not sure
<sain> I'm missing that too. network manger package was missing.
<sain> I'll try installing studio desktop over Lucid and see what happens
<sain> my only concern is in case i screw up, will i restore my original settings when i uninstall studio desktop?!
<holstein> sain: in theory
<holstein> you should onlly be getting themes
<holstein> and wallpapers
<holstein> and should be able to remove them no problem
<sain> holstein: thanks
<Xase> Hey anyone alive here?
<holstein> Xase: whats up?
<Xase> Well I am trying to set up a ubuntu studio guest in Vbox so I can test some of the products with out mucking up my current ubuntu install... but when I go to install guest additions, it says It cant build the kernel modules as it cant find the source.
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> Xase: why do you want guest additions?
<Xase> Acidentally selected jackd realtime kernel at setup... dunno if that's the problem, and why it can't find it.
<Xase> Full screen capabilities.
<holstein> hmmm
<Xase> 1024x768 kills me.
<holstein> i havnet tried to get the guest additions installed in lucid
<holstein> it would be the same as vanilla ubuntu
<holstein> OR should be
<holstein> AND
<holstein> you just go to qjackctl
<holstein> and you can uncheck the realtime option
<holstein> hmmm
<Xase> But doesn't it go to realtime kernel now... or is the realtime kernel default anyways?
<holstein> Xase: you know much about jack?
<holstein> Xase: RT kernel is not default
<holstein> i would say only install it if you need it
<holstein> you might be cool with the generic one
<Xase> No. Not much really outside of knowing i've used it indirectly I believe.
<Xase> I think I should be cool with generic... but it lists the rt kernel in my kernel sources directory under /usr/src/linux
<Xase> That was the cause of my trepidation in working out a solution on my own.
<holstein> what about uname -a ?
<Xase> Booting up as we speak.
<Xase> The gdm background is rather trippy. who designed it?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> i've always really enjoyed the ubuntustudio art
<Xase> Yeah me as well.
<Xase> It's running Generic.
<holstein> yea
<holstein> h
<holstein> SO
<Xase> But it still reports unable to build kernels...
<holstein> if you dont need it
<holstein> you dont need it
<holstein> you can just do sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<holstein> if you need it
<holstein> AND edit grub2
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Xase> Do I need more than the headers and build-essential to compile a kernel module?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i wouldnt think so
<holstein> BUT i usually just apt-get the whole package
<holstein> and i havent built one on my own yet
<Xase> Well I don't need to build one. Virtualbox Guest Additions install just needs to be able to build a module... perhaps a lack of DKMS or something or other?
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> i tried in karmic
<holstein> to get compiz going under virtualbox
<holstein> in snow leopard
<Xase> Snow Leopard?
<holstein> and i gave up after a bit
<Xase> Running Compiz?
<holstein> OSX
<Xase> Ah
<Xase> Ok
<Xase> Phew.
<holstein> with lucid as a guest
<holstein> running compiz
<Xase> I thought someone finally accomplished a way to fully install a mac os x guest in vbox.
<holstein> i did get the guest additions installed though
<holstein> and i didnt do anything crazy
<Xase> Hmm
<holstein> i just ran the script
<Xase> Well this eats chunks...
<holstein> on the guest additions ISO
<holstein> in xubuntu 9.10
<holstein> and mint
<holstein> i want to say that was jaunty based
<holstein> are you getting an error when you run the script?
<Xase> Yes
<holstein> drag
<holstein> can you try again
<Xase> Did
<holstein> and pastebin it?
<Xase> Several times
<Xase> Sure
<holstein> the output?
<Xase> ow.ly/1G64A I believe should get you there
<holstein> http://pastebin.com/agM9Wac1
<holstein> i think you should paste that in a normal support channel too
<holstein> you got a LOCO?
<holstein> where are you?
<holstein> #ubuntu is a mess
<Xase> I am US > Mass
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<holstein> yup
<holstein> #ubuntu-us-ma
<holstein> AND
<holstein> Xase: i think we need /var/log/vboxadd-install.log too
<holstein> i bet this is a lucid support issue
<holstein> in virtualbox
<holstein> Xase: is this windows?
<holstein> do you have the latest Vbox version?
<holstein> lucid just went final thursday
<Xase> kk
<Xase> That is the install log.
<Xase> Yeah
<psidrum> my audio stopped working, when i try to play a music it says Failed to connect: Connection refused
<narendra> HI everybody..
<narendra> I want to ask the feedback on Big Live DVD and its disadvanges
<narendra> may you give the your experience
<narendra> I belongs to India, and we are preparing custom live DVD of Linux... I want to know what can be the disadvantages,,
<narendra> how can i contact main developers and users ?
<narendra> ?????????/
<jussi> narendra: our DVD is not a live DVD.
<narendra> Yes, I know,, but I am creating a Live DVD based on Live CD of ubuntu, this is going to distribute hundreds of students, now, I am asking for potential diadvantages
<narendra> jussi, ..|
<narendra> jussi, I am asking to share Or give feedback for this purpose based on ubuntu studio experience
<jussi> narendra: large download size, need to have  dvd handy...
<astraljava> narendra: I think he meant that you're asking in the wrong channel, try the plain Ubuntu devs.
<astraljava> Oh, okay. Sorry I misunderstood.
<narendra> astraljava, but I am was asking like having a BigDVD , how it will behave on 512Mb ram
<narendra> astraljava, which most of the school have
<narendra> astraljava, also, I am making a mannal for creating live usb... for for creating a live usb, I have to give then iso image inside DVD
<astraljava> narendra: DVD versus CD doesn't matter there, it's all about how big a chunk needs to be loaded into the memory.
<narendra> astraljava, See, my custom live DVD is having almost all packages which a student needs, and current size is 2.1GB and expected to grow upto 2.5GB
<narendra> http://schoolos.org
<astraljava> narendra: I'd expect a lot of swapping then, but again I'm not an expert on live systems, as we don't do that here.
<narendra> astraljava, So booting from USB will fast,,
<narendra> astraljava, what u think?
<narendra> astraljava, but I afraid , school hardware will support usb booting or not....
<astraljava> narendra: That's the tricky part, yes, most older hardware might not support that function.
<astraljava> narendra: But I'm not sure how well a live system will work on 512MB RAM anyway. You might wanna ask for experiences from the measurements from the vanilla Ubuntu devs.
<narendra> astraljava, where i can find them?
<astraljava> narendra: To me it sounds like a problem. But what do I know.
<Blank__> you can't pull off a liveCD environment with 512MB ram without it being very sluggish after only a few programs are opened
<astraljava> narendra: You can ask for further pointers in #ubuntu-devel.
<Blank__> i'm thinking in terms of a full gnome environment, though
<narendra> astraljava, thanks,, asking -devel list
<astraljava> Blank__: Well, from the aforementioned website: School OS is complete and fully functional operating system based on the Gnome window managers
<Blank__> hmm... that would be a problem if RAM is in short supply
<Blank__> for instance, this old laptop has 448MB ram and it was hopeless with gnome (on a proper install), so I ended up switching to XFCE then LXDE
<astraljava> Yeah, I can imagine so much of swapping, it's not even funny.
<Blank__> i can run gimp and a few other things at once, but even under LXDE things get very slow
<Blank__> i barely use firefox because of how much ram it uses
<narendra> Blank__, Thanks for input,, I am looking for network install methods.. too
<Blank__> good luck narendra, glad to see people working on this sort of thing
<narendra> Blank__, thanks, My only problem how to make the live DVD bootable on small ram like 512 MB ram  .....
<psidrum> wineasio included in next ubuntustudio?
<Blank__> narendra, it would probably require a lot of changes to the stock gnome desktop
<narendra> Blank__, I am not intending for lot of changes, Intension is to install SchoolOS in all indian schools..
<Blank__> narendra, things like stopping certain services from running... i don't know much about the workings of gnome sadly
<narendra> Blank__, ok ,,  I got your point !
<Blank__> narendra, were you intending on including openoffice?
<narendra> Blank__, yes, visit http://schoolos.org
<Blank__> narendra, that could be a problem... whenever i open up the word processor my system gets very slow
<narendra> Blank__, case 1 - booting from live CD which has openoffice   case 2 - booting from live CD which has openoffice and openning it
<narendra> Blank__, are both same things ?
<narendra> Blank__, ln boot time and general speed
<Blank__> there's no problem with having openoffice on the cd, but the system would get slower when opening it
<Blank__> i just ran it on my other computer, which is much faster and better, and openoffice writer took up 15MB of memory, so it's probably not a problem, narendra
<narendra> Blank__, ok
<astraljava> 31179 jaska     20   0  173m  57m  43m S    0  2.9   0:01.30 soffice.bin
<astraljava> Considerably more than 15MB.
<astraljava> Resident is 57MB, 43MB shared.
<astraljava> $ cat /etc/lsb-release: DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.04
<mrAZ> hello, i have freezing ubuntu studio 10.04 installation with rt kernel. any issues known ?
<astraljava> mrAZ: I'd suggest filing a bug about it, no issues known, thus no workarounds.
<astraljava> mrAZ: Which version of linux-rt are you using?
<mrAZ> 2.6.31-10-rt
<mrAZ> there is message after grub menu : mounting none on /dev failed
<mrAZ> then it boots, but after 5min or so freezes. i tried to not install any 2d/3d audio and video software - as minimal as possible
<astraljava> mrAZ: Not sure what the status of rt kernel is at the moment, so like I said, file a bug and let's see what kind of commentary we get there from the dev.
<mrAZ> i will try to write some diagnostic logging to see first what part of system cuses that. i am used to debian only, has ubuntu some special lastlog settings ?
<astraljava> mrAZ: Not that I know of, but you could try asking from some devs about it.
<Blank__> astraljava, i stand corrected... i wonder why it was so small on my other computer
<astraljava> Blank__: What version of Ubuntu are you using? Maybe they have tweaked it for better performance.
<Blank__> Ubuntu Studio 10.04 RC is what was on it at the time
<mrAZ> which nvidia should i choose for geforce 9500 gt ? i suspect graphics to cause freezing.
<astraljava> mrAZ: You mean the graphics driver? Have you tried nouveau?
<mrAZ> i will try it
<_pg_> does anyone use ubuntu studio and E?
<jussi> _pg_: dont tempt me with such easy ones :P
<jussi> _pg_: but I dont. do you have an issue you would like to ask about?
<_pg_> jussi: just wondering if anyone does it, I have it going but have all kinds of silly problems. E is just so gorgeous...and everyone in #ubuntu hates E and everyone in #e hates ubuntu so progress is slow lol
<jussi> hehe
<astraljava> Just to clarify, we're talking about E17, right? ;)
<_pg_> astraljava: yessir
<RemunJ66> problem(s) upgrading to 10.04. No desktop, just black terminal screen :-\
<astraljava> RemunJ66: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RemunJ66> sorry? i am sort of newbie to linux problems
<RemunJ66> pastebin??
<astraljava> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RemunJ66> OK, but i can´t copy anything from a terminalsreen at my laptop to my desktop, or can i??
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Networking still works, right?
<RemunJ66> I may hope so, but network means desktop, shared folders, printer and laptop
<RemunJ66> Just upgraded my laptop from 9.10 to 10.04 Ubuntu Studio LTS
<RemunJ66> Can not access graphical desktop on my laptop
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Are you machines in the same subnet? You could scp the file over to your desktop.
<astraljava> RemunJ66: For that you need openssh-server installed on the desktop machine, of course.
<astraljava> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<RemunJ66> Shall try a clean install and will come back later, ok?
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Might not fix the issue, if it's driver-related. :)
<RemunJ66> ok astraljava, you have my attention
<RemunJ66> How can i check if openssh-server is on my desktop and how futher?
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Read the message from ubottu a few lines above, helps you pastebin the file from the laptop.
<Dwel> when I installed and got a black terminal screen I typed startx
<RemunJ66> pastebin: command not found
<astraljava> RemunJ66: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Please read the instructions all the way.
<RemunJ66> what instructions, i just installed pastebinit succesfully i may hope ;-)
<astraljava> RemunJ66: I meant the ubottu message. :)
<RemunJ66> can not read ubottu message, why?? Is it xchat gnome?
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Nevermind. Now that you have pastebinit installed, do:
<astraljava> $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<RemunJ66> just typed ¨patebinit Xorg.0.log¨ at /var/log$ prompt, was that right to do?
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Please read above your latest line.
<RemunJ66> type mistake you mean? I typed pastebinit Xorg.0.log
<astraljava> $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<RemunJ66> http://pastbin.com/yfiYu2u2 shows my Xorg.0.log file
<astraljava> RemunJ66: I'm sorry, but it's an empty page. Was there something wrong with the command I listed above, or did you not try it?
<RemunJ66> http://pastebin.com/yfiYu2U2 shows it here, but i can download it for you?
<astraljava> RemunJ66: No need, now I see it.
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Hmm... seems to cut off in midst. What graphics card do you have?
<RemunJ66> What is in one capital letter, is it :-)
<RemunJ66> I will be back in about half an hour
<astraljava> RemunJ66: I need to get some sleep before that, so I hope you get someone else to help you. Good luck!
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Might wanna check out this page when you return: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464239
<RemunJ66> Thanx for your excellent help so far astraljava. I shall check the last link you mentioned.
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-04
<rlameiro> afternon
<astraljava> o/
<rlameiro> :D
<squarebracket> anything i should know before i upgrade?
<astraljava> squarebracket: That you have made good backups of your /home and other valuable data?
<bloom> hi
<bloom> problems with ubuntu studio and hp dv6 1350sl
<bloom> hangs up at start
<bloom> can anyone help me?
<holstein> hey bloom
<holstein> is this lucid?
<holstein> karmic?
<bloom> all of two
<bloom> 10.04 what is?
<bloom> i'm really desperate
<bloom> between parenthesis
<bloom> i used cracked cubase with cracked reason on my company's pc with xp
<bloom> but after i change company and they take back the notebook
<bloom> so after i buy a notebook
<bloom> this notebook
<bloom> with winzozz 7
<_guitarman_> where does it hang on boot?
<_guitarman_> booting into win7 or ubuntu
<bloom> but winzozz 7 hates my cracked cubase
<bloom> ubuntu obviously
<bloom> loading the kernel
<_guitarman_> realtime?
<bloom> after the b43 drivers
<_guitarman_> or generic
<bloom> realtime 64bit
<_guitarman_> try the generic boot
<_guitarman_> generic kernel boot
<bloom> ubuntustudio has the realtime kernel by default or not?
<_guitarman_> nope
<_guitarman_> generic
<bloom> mmm
<bloom> really?
<_guitarman_> should be - it was on mine
<bloom> but doesn't jack need the realtime one?
<_guitarman_> do you see the grub menu on boot?
<bloom> yes
<_guitarman_> bloom: there is a difference between realtime kernel and realtime privs for an app
<_guitarman_> you can run jack in realtime in a generic kernel
<_guitarman_> try that first
<bloom> really i m trying now to install the 32bit version
<_guitarman_> oh ...
<_guitarman_> 32 bit 10.04?
<_guitarman_> lucid ubuntustudio?
<bloom> yes
<_guitarman_> ah good
<bloom> i downloaded all of two
<_guitarman_> right.
<bloom> but i suppose that on core duo it's better the 64bit version
<_guitarman_> dunno. i run 32bit
<bloom> really my problems like musician are far beyond these
<bloom> the driver for tascam fw1804 doesn't exist
<bloom> but in that pc i'm not able to install the system
<bloom> the funny thing is that i'm an engineer and i do the programmer
<bloom> :)
<_guitarman_> heheh doesn't mean you don't get annoyed and not want to deal with a install that didn't work
<bloom> that's true
<bloom> :P
<bloom> i wait now to finish the i386 install and try this
<_guitarman_> you are just hoping to use onboard sound?
<_guitarman_> not your tascam right=
<bloom> tascam is firewire
<bloom> it would be good if i could give a hand for writing the driver
<bloom> i have also a edirol ua25ex
<bloom> i tried ubuntustudio on my eeepc
<bloom> and the edirol board (usb) goes
<_guitarman_> oh good - it works
<bloom> i don't loose so much time to configure it cause on eeepc it was unusable
<bloom> too much slow
<_guitarman_> yeah thats the processor and ram in those things
<_guitarman_> too wimpy
<_guitarman_> i edit a podcast on my hp mininote
<bloom> but in general i find it more slow and heavy than xp
<_guitarman_> ubuntustudio?
<bloom> i tried also on a pentium4 with 2.8ghz
<bloom> yes
<_guitarman_> hmmm, well - think of it this way.
<bloom> the first impression was that it's a little bit immature, from a user perspective
<_guitarman_> here's a question for you bloom
<_guitarman_> can you broadcast your recording session as you are making it under windows xp?
<_guitarman_> not through webcam or whatever
<bloom> yes
<bloom> but
<_guitarman_> what software?
<bloom> no, i don't know
<bloom> and i love linux
<bloom> i use only that system
<bloom> on work or at home
<bloom> i do a question back to you
<_guitarman_> yeah.  its not perfect, but there is power in linux audio
<_guitarman_> it is coming along. and i choose to use it even if some of it is unpolished
<_guitarman_> because the quality of some of it is very good.
<bloom> can you record midi and audio with the best linux software ?
<bloom> ardour i think
<_guitarman_> i really like ardour and the plugins, and hydrogen is a easy drum machine
<_guitarman_> no
<_guitarman_> bloom: if you must do midi and audio, use qtractor
<_guitarman_> if you are willing to do it all audio route midi into softsynth and that as an audio input in ardour then go ardour
<bloom> with cubase you can, and it is so useful
<bloom> yeah i have to experiment
<_guitarman_> yes this is a weak point currently - qtractor is the most useful for this now
<_guitarman_> ardour 3.0 in development will solve this but its not ready at all now
<bloom> i heard rumours that in the next version of ardour... exactly
<_guitarman_> yes
<_guitarman_> its true
<_guitarman_> its in the works
<_guitarman_> and apparently its looking really good
<bloom> i think that a couple of years and it surpassess all proprietary systems
<bloom> i tried ableton live past few weeks
<bloom> we wanted to sync two pcs with midi
<bloom> i don't tell you the pain with win7 and drivers
<bloom> all my audiocards doesn't work
<bloom> to start the drivers you have to press f8 at the start everytime and choose to disable the digital sign control for drivers
<bloom> and i notice that midi sync was very unprecise
<_guitarman_> bloom: i dont doubt it - i do tech support for windows apps
<bloom> i just wonder to write a sync for apps using a lan
<bloom> the point is that with gnu/linux you can do such these things
<bloom> ok it installs grub
<_guitarman_> yeah - thats why i like to run under this platform
<bloom> kernel now seems to be 2.6.32-21 generic
<_guitarman_> yup
<_guitarman_> thats as expected
<bloom> it's the menu on grub
<_guitarman_> choose that
<bloom> oh yeah it starts
<_guitarman_> dont bother installing linux-rt like you might have done in the past
<bloom> maybe it was 64bit version
<_guitarman_> you will need to install the ppa for the kernels that build on the current generic kernels
<bloom> that don't go
<_guitarman_> the linux-rt in the repo of this is the rt kernel from karmic
<_guitarman_> so need ppa ... but try with generic first - it performs pretty decently
<bloom> yes
<bloom> optimization after
<_guitarman_> yup
<_guitarman_> get things working first
<bloom> yez i'll play around with the various software for a little bit
<bloom> and take docs to  see how help for the tascam drivers
<RemunJ66> See you. Have a good sleep.
<ronj> Hello. I noticed 10.04 has two realtime packages, linux-realtime and linux-rt. I did as usual and installed -rt, which works fine with jack so far. However, could somebody explain me the difference or point me to somewhere it's explained? Didn't find anything.
<bloom> hey jackbeat doesn't work in 10.04 i386
<bloom> ??
<holstein> ronj: thats a great question
<holstein> i dont have the answer to that right now
<holstein> BUT that is on my list of things to find an answer soon
<ronj> :P
<ronj> maybe a new method to reach low latencies without the big RT patch
<ronj> maybe a plan to CONQUER THE WORLD
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-05
<Anon9155> forse sono solo
<Anon9155> caio a tutti
<Anon9155> buon giorno a tutti
<datacrusher> hello everyone. iv updated my ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04 and installed ubuntustudio package over it. how do i check if RT stuff are really active?
<holstein> hey datacrusher
<holstein> you can run uname -a
<holstein> to determine what kernel your running
<holstein> SOMEWHERE, there's a script
<datacrusher> ahuehaue
<datacrusher> well, i booted on the wrong kernel i think, ill reboot
<holstein> tells youyour settings specific to audio
<holstein> all the limits.conf settings
<datacrusher> theres a new ubuntustudio settings btw
<datacrusher> but only 3 settings, memlock nice
<holstein> yup
<holstein> looks good right?
<datacrusher> looks nice
<holstein> you might want to look at
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<datacrusher> well, ok, booted on the rt kernel
<holstein> OH
<holstein> OK
<datacrusher> oh crap, on the rt kernel i got no network :(
<holstein> which one?
<sobukus> I figured that putting a network-manager restart into a desktop startup script helps to bring the network icon back... also when one has some built-in network setup via /etc/interfaces
<datacrusher> hmm that would be nice
<datacrusher> but if i call it from terminal will it work? or only at startup
<sobukus> datacrusher: try what happens on terminal... sudo service network-manager restart
<sobukus> I put that into  a "startup application" and enabled password-less execution for this specific sudo command
<sobukus> but in any case: If that helps you, it's a bug in network-manager and should be fixed
<datacrusher> sobukus, oh, i see
<datacrusher> glad to hear its a bug, not my fault
<VehementStar> http://mingle2.com/zombieharmony/free-dating-sites
<jussi> VehementStar: please dont spam here.
<VehementStar> spam?
<VehementStar> I think someone needs a definition of what spam is.
<astraljava> Well, granted, the first thing I thought about judging from the URL, was spam too. :)
<holstein> as the old saying goes, 'one mans trash...'
 * holstein is just glad to see some activity :)
<holstein> it seems to have picked up a little in here
<holstein> since lucid went final
<holstein> couple of new folks trying it out
<holstein> and some dist-upgraders
<holstein> pretty cool
<datacrusher> yeah
<datacrusher> i use ubuntustudio since 8 version
<datacrusher> 9.04 was kinda bad.. i went back to 8
<datacrusher> now fully updated to 10.04, for now its fine
<holstein> datacrusher: w00t
<datacrusher> 9 i had way to manny xruns
<datacrusher> couldnt find why
<datacrusher> same hard config on 8 was just fine
<datacrusher> kinda jumped from 8 to 10
<datacrusher> on my notebook if just updated the ubuntustudio packages
<datacrusher> ill give a try on the note too
<datacrusher> bad i didnt manage to get regular ubuntu boot and splash screen back
<holstein> datacrusher: did you do an upgrade from 8.04 ?
<VehementStar> I still have to upgrade at the house
<VehementStar> I just got this box at the office updated
<datacrusher> well, iv done a fresh install on 10
<datacrusher> on my homestudio
<datacrusher> on my notebook iv updated from 9.10 to 10.04, and them to studio packages
<kilonux> help for new studioer( 10.4 ) ? no wifi. works fine on Ubuntu 9.04
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-06
<CaponeBH> Hey guys, how are you? Im using Ubuntu Studio 9.10, do you recomend me to change to 10.04? Any big difference?
<holstein> hey CaponeBH
<holstein> if it aint broke right ?
<holstein> nah, what do you do mostly?
<holstein> audio? video?
<holstein> i think its a good idea to update to an LTS version for longevity if nothing else
<CaponeBH> I use for audio
<holstein> and so far, the upgrades have been reported to be working well
<CaponeBH> sorry for taking so long to answer
<holstein> no worries
<CaponeBH> nice, so i will download it
<CaponeBH> thanks
<holstein> OH
<holstein> your going to do a fresh install?
<holstein> or you mean, start DLing packages... i see
<holstein> let us know how it goes
<holstein> also, if your into audio recording
<holstein> you might enjoy #opensourcemusicians
<CaponeBH> Yeah, actualy ubuntu studio is the first that i use
<CaponeBH> but i installed it wrong
<holstein> how so?
<CaponeBH> i didnt choose to install the packages
<holstein> you can add them
<CaponeBH> so i had to choose by hand what did i want
<holstein> OK
<CaponeBH> but now im formating it to install it again
<holstein> you can add all the packages to a normal lucid install
 * holstein prefers the fresh install
<CaponeBH> cause i want to see the music programs that comes with it
<CaponeBH> but i installed some nice ones by hand
<holstein> you can run synaptic and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> OR sudo apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<CaponeBH> i wish i knew that before hehehe now is too late...but thats ok... i wnjoyed the system a lot
<holstein> and read about the meta-packages
<holstein> the meta-packages are like collections of packages
<holstein> CaponeBH: now you know :)
<holstein> i do the same thing
<CaponeBH> ow...nice... i will try to learn more about that
<CaponeBH> easier than choose one by one hehehe
<holstein> format, and reinstall just to see about it
<holstein> you can read about it here
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<CaponeBH> but do u think i will have problemas with the grub???
<holstein> also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> CaponeBH: no problems
<holstein> just be aware
<CaponeBH> cause i have windows and ubuntu studio, cause i need windows to use skype since i couldnt use it on ubuntu 9.10
<holstein> OH
<holstein> is it one hard drive?
<holstein> grub2 should go and find your windows partition
<holstein> no problem
<CaponeBH> yeah...but its kind of c: and d: so c: is windows and d: is ubuntu
<holstein> should*
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> BUT you should be find
<holstein> if you add the realtime kernel
<holstein> you'll want to go in there and edit grub
<CaponeBH> im worried about keep the configuration of the old ubuntu studio, but i think that will work too...hope so...
<holstein> CaponeBH: your trying to use your old home folder?
<holstein> from karmic?
<DeathMetalDean> are there any benefits of having Ubuntu Studio than just downloading the files onto Ubuntu?
<CaponeBH> just a moment guys... come back in some minutes...got to watch my team play... thanks for the help....
<CaponeBH> im formating my old ubuntu studio
<CaponeBH> and installing it again
<CaponeBH> so this time i install it right
<CaponeBH> and choose to install the music packages
<holstein> your welcome anytime CaponeBH
<holstein> DeathMetalDean: i dont think so
<DeathMetalDean> holstein, Ok :o
<holstein> i prefer to add the packages i want from the repo
<holstein> you should get the same system in the end
<holstein> there are some configurations you might need to do
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> you might want to read over that
<holstein> IF you have any issues running JACK
<holstein> permission-wise
<DeathMetalDean> holstein, ok thanks :)
<DeathMetalDean> holstein, whenever I went to 10.04 on Ubuntu yesterday some of my programs stopped opening somehow like, tuxguitar etc, would I be better off trying Ubuntu Studio in a different partition or something?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> thats interesting
<holstein> can you list what is not working?
<holstein> DeathMetalDean: also
<holstein> try launching them in the terminal
<holstein> and see what the complaints are
<holstein> and if your not running JACK
<holstein> try sudo running them
<holstein> that shouldnt matter
<holstein> we shoule be able to trouble-shoot that
<DeathMetalDean> meta@meta-laptop:~$ sudo tuxguitar
<DeathMetalDean> [sudo] password for meta:
<DeathMetalDean> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/widgets/Control
<DeathMetalDean>         at org.herac.tuxguitar.gui.TGMain.main(Unknown Source)
<DeathMetalDean> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control
<DeathMetalDean>         at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:200)
<DeathMetalDean>         at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<DeathMetalDean>         at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
<DeathMetalDean>         at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)
<DeathMetalDean>         at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
<DeathMetalDean>         at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:252)
<DeathMetalDean>         at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:320)
<DeathMetalDean>         ... 1 more
<DeathMetalDean> that's what came up when I try to open with the terminal
<holstein> cool
<holstein> you might want to pastebin that in the future
<holstein> so you dont get kicked
 * holstein should have said
<holstein> DeathMetalDean: do you have java installed?
<holstein> http://www.javatester.org/version.html
<DeathMetalDean> sorry didn't mean to spam, I dunno if I have java, just got this new version, I probably don't have java cuz when I upgraded to 10.04 I had to reinstall flash
<holstein> no worries :)
<DeathMetalDean> nope, don't have java :o
<holstein> that would be my first step
<holstein> i havent used tux guitar
<holstein> but it looks like it needs java
<DeathMetalDean> holstein, yeah I'm pretty sure it does, I remember my brother mentioning that one time lol I had this problem quite awhile ago I think
<DeathMetalDean> holstein, can I install java from the terminal?
<holstein> you can
 * holstein apt-cache search - ing a couple option
<holstein> i havent installed it in lucid yet ;)
<holstein> have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<DeathMetalDean> holstein, yup I have
<holstein> hmmm
 * holstein installing tuxguitar
<holstein> you should have openjdk
<holstein> maybe tuxguitar dont like openjdk
<holstein> DeathMetalDean: hmmm, it opened for me with openjdk
<holstein> mabye its something else then...
<DeathMetalDean> holstein, I've no idea D: lol
<holstein> i'll refer you to #opensourcemusicians while i think about it and get another beer :)
<DeathMetalDean> holstein, alrighty :)
<holstein> the only package i added that you probably dont have is
<holstein> sudo get install default-jre
<holstein> BUT that really shouldnt matter
<DeathMetalDean> I'll try it anyway lol :p
<CaponeBH> Hey guys, me again, sorry... i dont know why, i asked to format the drive that it was installed ubuntu studio
<CaponeBH> and now its not installing
<CaponeBH> it appears a red screen
<CaponeBH> saying about some files that it couldnt be removed
<CaponeBH> can someone help me pls?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> you have 2 drive?
<holstein> one FAT
<holstein> OR NTSF
<holstein> and the other for ubuntu?
<holstein> i would grab a live DE
<holstein> CD*
<CaponeBH> yeah... ntfs the windows
<holstein> something with Gparted
<CaponeBH> i think i will format it with windows cd... and than try again
<holstein> and really get rid of everything but the NTSF
<holstein> hmmm
<CaponeBH> yeah...
<holstein> the windows CD will make an NTSF or FAT probably
<holstein> not that theres anything wrong with that
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i would want only ONE NTSF on the disc
<holstein> and just have ubuntu use the rest of the space
<CaponeBH> well...i think is my best shot... i can format again to fat32 with the ubuntu studio cd no?
<holstein> CaponeBH: i also thing the graphical installed does a better job at laying those options out
<holstein> CaponeBH: maybe if you do advanced partitioning
<holstein> BUT i have no idea what that looks like in that installer
<holstein> ive never used it
<CaponeBH> i think the problem is the grub
<CaponeBH> i cant even turn on windows anymore
<CaponeBH> i reseted my computer
<CaponeBH> and its showing a screen with gru rescue>
<holstein> you can run fixmbr
<CaponeBH> grub*
<holstein> n windows
<holstein> from the widows rescue console
<holstein> and get the MBR for windows back
<holstein> if you want to get windows booting
<holstein> i would just zero everything but the windows partition
<holstein> and let ubuntu deal with it
<CaponeBH> i think i will just reinstall everything...
<CaponeBH> think is the only way
<holstein> that'll do
<holstein> nah
<holstein> you can use a 3rd party boot loader too
<CaponeBH> i knew that the grub would have some problem...it always have...at least with me...
<holstein> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> thats the only one ive ever used
<holstein> you can have it boot partitions without installing it too
<holstein> or it use to
<holstein> great rescue featuer
<holstein> feature
<StevenGJ> I haven't had the time to do as much research as I'd like on Ardour and JAMin and such, but I'm looking at using this laptop computer as a portable mastering machine for songs I produce in a studio I work at, and I'm trying to compare JAMin/Ardour mastering vs. using Windows Vista w/ Ableton Suite 8
<CaponeBH> windows cant format the partition...because its fat32 and it doesnt recognize it anymore
<StevenGJ> If I were to do this I'd install Ubuntu Studio as the only OS on the machine
<CaponeBH> i dont know why...but with time...seems that installations are getting worse instead of better...
<CaponeBH> i need windows man...
<CaponeBH> unfortunelly linux doesnt support me in some stuffs...
<StevenGJ> sorry if I interrupted anything
<StevenGJ>  Just trying to get pointed in the right direction of seeing the mastering capabilities of jamin vs ableton
<CaponeBH> nah, thats ok... we are all here to help each other ...thats fine :)
<StevenGJ> lol good deal
<StevenGJ> not looking to get spoon fed, per se, but I need to figure out what software I'm going to be using in two weeks
<StevenGJ> I've been mastering tracks in Ableton with no problem but I don't want to be selling clients short
<StevenGJ> I've heard Pro Tools allows you to do things to the audio spectrum you can't do in ableton, but I'm not about to go buy more equipment just to use Pro Tools
<StevenGJ> So I look into the open source community I love so much but currently don't have a *nix machine to test the software on
<StevenGJ> and I'll be here all night trying to research this in the best way possible
<StevenGJ> :D
<holstein> StevenGJ: #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> the opinions will be biased :)
<StevenGJ> lol I'll ask there as well
<StevenGJ> ah
<StevenGJ> jokes on me
<StevenGJ> soon as Dumb and Dumber is over lol
<holstein> CaponeBH: did you get sorted?
 * holstein had a call
<holstein> my folks trying to install a printer in windows 7
<holstein> i used crossloop to get over to the box
<holstein> thats the most time ive spent in front of windows 7
<holstein> StevenGJ: i really like using JamIN
<holstein> i havent seen ableton in a while
<holstein> BUT jamin has multiband compressors
<StevenGJ> as does ableton
<holstein> i just run everything OUT to it
<holstein> from JACK
<StevenGJ> I use multiband to remove everything below 30-35 hz or so and level out the audio
<StevenGJ> does JAMin allow editing the left/right channels of the audio itself?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i want to say no
<holstein> BUT you could have 2 instances
<holstein> and route them accordingly in JACK
<holstein> i havnet tried though
<holstein> it might be in there
<StevenGJ> hmmm
<StevenGJ> because that could help with stereo enhancement and there's limited ways to do that in ableton
<holstein> the way routing works in JACK, you can do whatever you want
<holstein> the possibilities are daunting really
<holstein> i remember i was using cubase and XP
<holstein> and i got my rig working in linux
<holstein> and i literally just stared at the screen for a couple months ;)
<StevenGJ> never was a big fan of cubase, then again I've always used ableton I barely dabbled in it
<holstein> so many options
<StevenGJ> I definitely need to try running a virtual machine of ubuntu studio, would that have the same audio capabilities for testing?
<holstein> StevenGJ: cubase just came with the presonux firepod
<holstein> presonus*
<holstein> its OK
<StevenGJ> yeah it came with the firestudio projects I'm using too hehe
<StevenGJ> I run a few of those to the main computer on firewire
<holstein> StevenGJ: if you have a lot of ram
<holstein> if the host box
<holstein> i dont see why not
<StevenGJ> hmmmm
<holstein> 2 GB
<StevenGJ> well if I run into glitches I'll know what th eproblem is at least
<holstein> that would do it well
<StevenGJ> 4GB DDR2 on this laptop
<holstein> i think you can test reasonably with that
<StevenGJ> bueno
<StevenGJ> I don't ever connect the actual recording equipment to this anyways I just use a M-Audio FastTrack Pro and connect it to the monitors whenever I need big playback
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so you'll have USB in Vbox
<CaponeBH> Good night guys...see you soon...problem resolved with a hard solution...formated windows first...and now installing the ubuntu studio with all the packages...
<CaponeBH> however, thanks for the help
<holstein> later CaponeBH :)
<exy666> sorry if this is off-topic but maybe someone here would know: is it possible for audacity to record audio from other apps with vanilla 9.10 (no studio), or would I need to configure something like JACK?
<StevenGJ> as far as I know JACK's the only thing in linux that'll port audio from one application to another, but don't quote me on that
<StevenGJ> I know audacity in windows won't unless you setup hardware inputs to be program output
<exy666> thanks.  checking audacity forums where they make it sound easy by referencing UI i don't find.  appreciate the response.
<exy666> presently have a half-configured JACK, no audio, and deciding whether to figure that out or roll it back.
<Monona> ﻿I'm having trouble getting input on an M-Audio Fast Track Pro.  The input doesn't seem to be on in the device.  There's no readable system output on JACK either.  I'm on Hardy 8.04.  How can I get a mic in?
<kilonux> hello, just installed US 10.4.  Need help
<kilonux> anyone there?
<astraljava> kilonux: Usually better to type your problem instead, if someone's around and willing to respond, they will.
<kilonux> Ethernet was plugged during install, but the dhcp conf. failed. I continued the install and it seemed to me like it downloaded a loy during install.  Now there is no internet connection possible on this fresh install. neither eth or wifi, no icon up right. this worked fine on this notebook using Ubuntu (from Gutsy to Jaunty)
<kilonux> downloaded A LOT
<astraljava> kilonux: Why do you think it downloaded stuff? I really have doubts it could have, when networking setup fails.
<astraljava> kilonux: Well anyway, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file, please?
<astraljava> kilonux: Be sure to cover for possible wireless passwords, if any.
<kilonux> astraljava: I will transfer this file using my usb flash,  will take some minutes, thanks
<kilonux> astraljava:  no need to to use the usb flash: there are only : auto lo   and iface lo inet loopback
<kilonux> lspci  is ok :  : intel 3945 abg
<astraljava> Wait, does US 10.04 use NetworkManager? Or is it still gnome-network-admin?
 * astraljava doesn't have it installed
<kilonux> how then connect and get something installed?
<astraljava> kilonux: Add a line "iface eth0 inet dhcp" to that file, and do `sudo ifup eth0`, see if the connection is brought up. If not, post errors.
<kilonux> ok , I will have to disconnect this machine, then
<kilonux> (if I don't find my other cable.......)
<kilonux> astraljava:  found the other cable . US 10.4 is now connected on the cable  and outlet that  verified working .
<kilonux> ifup  gives : No DHCPOFFERS received
<kilonux> No working leases in pers. database - sleeping
<astraljava> Hmm... tricky. Lemme browse the net for possible answers.
<kilonux> i'm browsing as well, but I'm not very lucky
<astraljava> Just to make sure, do `ps -ef | grep Network` and report back whether NetworkManager is running or not.
<kilonux> astraljava:  answer is :user  1701 1444 0 11:49 pts/0 00:00:00 grep color auto Network
<astraljava> kilonux: No NetworkManager, then. That's good. Open up gnome-network-manager.
<kilonux> astraljava: gnome-network-manager :command not found,
<astraljava> kilonux: Might be gnome-network-admin, sorry.
<kilonux> still not found
<astraljava> Hmm....
<kilonux> dpkg  says  gnome-network-admin is there
<astraljava> dpkg -L gnome-network-admin, does it show something under /usr/bin
<kilonux> dpkg-L says usr/bin  and /usr/bin/network-admin
<astraljava> Ahh... so there's no gnome- prefix. :) Well, open that up and see what you can do with it for eth0 config. I've never used it, but I believe it's pretty intuitive.
<astraljava> One thing that came to mind, do `sudo lshw -c Network`, and check with `lsmod` that the driver mentioned in the first command is loaded.
<kilonux> astraljava:  this is  menu- system -admin-network and it is not very exiting
<kilonux> ok I' try that
<astraljava> kilonux: Yeah it's possible you can't do anything more with it than what we already configured into /etc/network/interfaces.
<kilonux> astraljava:  I don't find any mention of driver in lshw, my wlan0 (disabled) and eth0 are there;       And in lsmod the iwl3945 shows up 4 times. I don't recognise eth0 driver
<astraljava> kilonux: It should be mentioned there in the "configuration:" line, "driver=" or something. You want to look it up in the "description: Ethernet interface" section.
<kilonux> astraljava:  sorry t'was kind of hidden ...
<astraljava> kilonux: No prob. :)
<kilonux> r8161
<astraljava> Is it loaded, ie. can you find it with `lsmod`?
<kilonux>  used for mii
<kilonux> and  strangely r8169 is also listed under the Module column
<astraljava> That's where it should be, if it's loaded.
<astraljava> Damn, no luck there, then.
<kilonux> quite funny
<kilonux> Maybe better that I install the plain ubuntu and then add apps I need
<astraljava> Well, you can try getting support also from other channels, and mailing lists first.
<astraljava> ...or the forums.
<kilonux> yes i havent abandonned yet
<astraljava> Some people report problems with acpi, with cards using that same module. Maybe you could try to boot up with acpi=off kernel parameter?
<kilonux> would you be able to make a short description of my problem?
<kilonux> aha!
<astraljava> You could try this too: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/286489/comments/13
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286489 in linux "Intrepid Ibex 2.6.27-7: r8169 driver does not work with Realtek RTL8111B gigabit ethernet chip in Ubuntu 8.10 BETA" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kilonux> I never had probs using plain ubuntus - never tried lucid though
<kilonux> Sure I'll have a look,
<astraljava> Hmm... well then I don't know what could be the reason, don't know the differences in the networking department when comparing US to Ubuntu vanilla.
<astraljava> Okay, I need to go for a bit. I'll be back later, hope you find the solution somewhere, if not, I can try to help when I return again. :)
<kilonux> solong
<Blank__> i know there's something weird with US and dns lookups compared to vanilla Ubuntu
<kilonux> Blank__: but u don't know what, is it so?
<Blank__> it seems to take too long to query the primary dns server
<Blank__> which in my case is automatically assigned from my belkin router as itself, when it has no dns server capabilities
<kilonux> i know very little 'bout all that
<Blank__> i've managed to more or less solve the issue by running a dns cacher on my server, and directing lookups there
<Blank__> cache*
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-08
<isaac_> I have a nit-picky, "I'm afraid to do this until I know what I'm doing" question about Ubuntu Studio.  See I've never installed (successfully) from an alternate install cd before.  My question is, will it install to a flash drive instead of the internal hard drive, and will it write GRUB to the flash drive?
<zus> hello
<zus> i went to the ubuntu-studio page and was looking for the download for 10.4 i386. all i found was the dvd, is there a cd iso?
<zus> is there dvd download the only available option for ubuntu studio?
<isaac_> zus the Ubuntu regular distro only barely fits on a CD.
<isaac_> With all the extra stuff Ubuntu Studio has, a DVD is as small as it gets.
<zus> isaac_,  do i burn it to dvd the same as cd?
<zus> isaac_,  thank you. im going to have to wait on some dvd.s then.
<isaac_> Yes, you essentially burn an image DVD instead of an image CD.
<isaac_> But unlike Ubuntu, Ubuntu Studio won't boot up a live environment from the disk.  It will only give a text installer.
<zus> thanks. by the way whats the size of the image?
<isaac_> 1.7 gigabytes when I downloaded it.
<zus> thanks. project tonight = make space
<isaac_> More space than you know.  You can't run it from the DVD, you have to install it on the hard drive.  And 1.7 gigabytes is compressed.  Installed it's larger.
<isaac_> I'm about to see if it will install to a flash drive.  I have three 8 gigabyte flash drives floating around, might as well use one of them for an install.  Ubuntu will do it, no reason Ubuntu Studio should not be able to.
<zus> i'm using a 20gig hdd with 10windows and 10 kubuntu...
<isaac_> Uh... how much RAM?
<zus> 2 gigs
<isaac_> Odd.  Usually a hard drive that small would be on a computer with much less RAM.
<zus> i pulled the hdd from an old compaq my 250 is my home and its full atm
<isaac_> The only reason I mention it is, I was thinking with a hard drive that small you probably wouldn't be able to run Ubuntu Studio with that little RAM.  But if you have 2 gigs, never mind.
<isaac_> Well if it were me, I'd delete Kubuntu and try Ubuntu Studio.  But I've never been a big fan of Kubuntu, so that's just me.
<isaac_> You could turn Kubuntu into Ubuntu Studio though.  apt-get install...
<zus> isaac_,  that would install everything from ubuntu-studios?
<isaac_> apt-get install is a command line method of installing programs.  If you install all the programs in Ubuntu Studio and configure them appropriately, you will essentially have Ubuntu Studio.
<isaac_> There's a faq webpage on how to turn Ubuntu into Ubuntu Studio.
<isaac_> Including default setup for Jack, the low-latency sound server.
<zus> i've bookmarked the webpage is it under the wiki or support links?
<isaac_> Hmmm... it seems that page is under construction for the latest Ubuntu.  You can look at it anyway, but I'd say wait before using the steps it outlines.  Here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<zus> thanks, i use abletonLIVE on windows, cant wait to try this on
<isaac_> Oh gag...
<isaac_> Sorry, reflex.  I had a bad experience with Ableton, very bad audio.  But it seems very popular so my experience was probably a configuration error on my part.
<isaac_> I use Reaper as my primary DAW in Windows.  In a Linux environment I use LMMS.
<zus> i prefer reason to ableton but the guy who installed them used magicdisc and eventually reason asked for a cd
<isaac_> hehehe
<zus> i didnt like lmms as much as i though i would...but i also havent used it as long as i have reason or ableton. and never  tried reaper...
<zus> i wanted to break away from windows, but i havent found program i like enough to make ambient music on outside of windows
<isaac_> Give Reaper a shot.  It's "uncrippled, nonexpiring shareware," which means you can use it forever without paying for it but it is technically illegal and you really should pay the $50 for it.
<isaac_> Ambient is easy.  Load a few pads and a lead, maybe some rhythm loops.
<isaac_> For the record I did in fact pay for Reaper.  Yes, I'm too honest for my own good.  It was worth the $50. :)
<isaac_> Gotta go.  Good luck, whichever way you decide to go.
<zus> thank you have a good night
<cjdevlin> i had a question about whether or not a pinnacle 710 usb video capture device would be usable w/ ubuntu. i checked the kino docs and it referenced linux1394.org, but that site seems to be defunct. can anyone please point me in the right direction?
<holstein> hey cjdevlin
<holstein> what are you running now?
<holstein> windows?
<holstein> i would just try a liveCD
<holstein> normal lucid vanilla live CD
<holstein> and run lsusb and lspci
<holstein> in my experience, even if i read it, i want to see it happening on my computer
<holstein> all it takes is a kernel update, and you can loose support for an older device
<holstein> cjdevlin: im at http://www.mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=24002
<holstein> mepis is debian based too
<holstein> doesnt look good for linux support
<cjdevlin> i have 8.04 LTS on my laptop
<cjdevlin> but the video is working on an xp box
<holstein> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_Studio_700
<holstein> its not going to hurt to plug it in and try it
<holstein> but i dont think one was written for it, and i dought anyone will write anything for it now
<cjdevlin> ok thanks. that 700 isn't the usb one
<holstein> i think its refering to the 700 series, but im not sure
<cjdevlin> i tried plugging it in, but nothing comes up
<cjdevlin> is there some way for me to see what the os 'thinks' is connected to the comp?
<cjdevlin> b/c the pinnacle daxxles work
<cjdevlin> dazzles*
<MXGamer101> hello!
<MXGamer101> anyone available for a technical support question?
<jussi> MXGamer101: just ask, and see :)
<jussi> brb though
<MXGamer101> having a little bit of an issue with the installation of ubuntu studio
<MXGamer101> i cant seem to install the bootloader
<MXGamer101> the entire process goes fine until it requests for either GRUB2 or LILO, neither of which seem to want to install
<jussi> MXGamer101: curious. what kind of pc you have? did you check the disk befoe hand?
<MXGamer101> custom built PC, setup has 2x 500GB hds in Raid0 and 1x 1TB hd. Ubuntu Studio was installed on the Raid0 setup partitioned currently as 800gb(win7) and 100gb(ubuntu)
<MXGamer101> or 93.4 for ubuntuand 4gb swa, showing from windows 7 dissk manager
<jussi> ahh, sounds like it cant install grub because of your "interesting" raid setup. Im not really sure on how to fix this, but you could ask in the generic #ubuntu channel also.
<MXGamer101> hmm, okay, thanks! =)
<Esox> Hello I'm on 10.04 and have a ffado mixer issue : somehow the connection to the dbus-service of FFADO couldn't be established
<Esox> FFADO and jackd work ok on the MOTU 828 mkII
<astraljava> Esox: Is there an error message? Can you pastebin it, please?
<tjingboem> after i log in it takes 30 seconds before i can actually use the system. can i speed up this process?
<astraljava> tjingboem: You might wanna ask that in #ubuntu, people are currently tweaking their systems regarding boot up speed, so more experience there.
<tjingboem> astraljava, right. it is quite possible that this is not a ubuntustudio issue but a ubuntu one. i'll ask there! thanks!
<tjingboem> nvidia-driver works with 2.6.32-21-preempt but not with 2.6.32-22-preempt. what must i change?
<astraljava> tjingboem: How did you install the drivers? From ubuntu repositories, or from nvidia website?
<tjingboem> ubuntustudio with 2.6.32-21-preempt asked me if i wanted to use the nvidiadriver and i said yes.  there i have twinview
<tjingboem> but updatung to 2.6.32-22-preempt nvidia seems to be gone
<tjingboem> when i look at "hardware drivers" i can see it is still activated thuogh
<tjingboem> and my xorg.conf has not changed
<tjingboem> okay, i am going back to 2.6.32-21-preempt now...
<astraljava> tjingboem: You can reinstall the package that provides the driver, might help, but I'm not sure though.
<tjingboem> i'll stick with .21 for yhe moment if there are not very important improvements
<tjingboem> i still have other things to figure out
<astraljava> tjingboem: Haven't followed the lucid updates, as I don't have it installed on any machine yet.
<tjingboem> i have 2 soundcards. how can i choose one in Totem?
<tjingboem> thanks astraljava for your effort
<tjingboem> i am always updating, just can not help myself :)
<astraljava> np. :) Yeah, I would too if I wasn't building the house at the same time. :)
<Esox> astraljava: the error message is the one I gave
<tjingboem> i'm quite happy with .21 for the moment, no x-runs yet
<astraljava> tjingboem: Oh, the way I usually deal with nvidia is by installing envy-ng. But then you definitely need to reinstall every time a kernel update is concluded.
<tjingboem> ah, didnot know that
<astraljava> Esox: You mean "somehow the connection to the dbus-service of FFADO couldn't be established" ?
<astraljava> Esox: Nothing more specific?
<tjingboem> i have 2 soundcards. how can i choose one in Totem?
<tjingboem> i guess i must choose with the pulsaudio volume control
<tjingboem> lol, works
<tjingboem> is the envy mixer i used with my Maudio card become obsolete with pulsaudio?
<astraljava> tjingboem: I can't find anything with envy in the lucid archives, so I suppose so...
<tjingboem> well, as long as the new system works i have no problem with it
<tjingboem> have to go, astraljava, thanks and see you
<astraljava> tjingboem: No prob, see ya later.
<astraljava> Esox: Sorry, I can't find much talk on the 'net with that error message. Maybe you should post an email to the mailing list, and see whether you reach someone knowledgeable that way?
<icon_x> hello everyone
<icon_x> i need help about setting up and installing fst for using vst plugins, is there anybody online that has set up fst for ubuntu studio??
<astraljava> icon_x: There's a dated how-to here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557466
<astraljava> icon_x: Don't know how much has changed since then.
<icon_x> thank you
<astraljava> icon_x: The author is still involved with the project, though, and with the same nick here in IRC, so ask around if that how-to won't work.
<icon_x> i am new to irc
<icon_x> how can i find someone in irc
<astraljava> icon_x: Whenever you come here, just check the names of the people who are on the channel. If you see stochastic here, ping him by typing his nick first on the line.
<icon_x> oh we are writing nicks manually
<astraljava> icon_x: Don't know what IRC client you use, but with irssi it happens by typing a few chars and hitting tab, which auto-completes the nick for you.
<icon_x> nice
<Esox> astraljava: thanks
<_pg_> does anyone know how I can get all my precious typefaces from osx (fontbook) to Ubuntu Lucid?
<astraljava> _pg_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-371911.html
<astraljava> _pg_: Second hit in google: "os x fonts to linux"
<_pg_> astraljava: ;}
<astraljava> _pg_: :D Granted, that's probably not with Lucid, but try it out anyway.
<_pg_> astraljava: I will when I get home. thanks.
<naptastic> For audio production, what advantage does Ubuntu Studio offer over stock Ubuntu 10.04? I'm compiling most all of my apps myself.
<jussi> naptastic: the real time kernel
<jussi> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<naptastic> jussi, thanks. Is the Ubuntu Studio realtime kernel different / better than the one available in the regular Ubuntu repository via apt-get install linux-rt?
<astraljava> naptastic: It's the same. Ubuntu Studio uses all the same components available in the standard Ubuntu repositories.
<naptastic> astraljava, thanks. I am running the -rt kernel right now...
<boch_> Hi, i have installed Lucid Lynx in my desktop and i want to use a real time kernel like UbuntuStudio does, without having to reinstall the whole system again. Is it possible? Is there some repository or package for realtime kernel ?
<naptastic> boch_, you should be able to do this: sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<boch_> naptastic, that will be great, thank you
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-09
<holstein> !vavilla
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> !linux-rt
<psidrum> does the latest ubuntustudio use Jack2
 * holstein getting version
<holstein> here is libjack0 version #
<holstein> 0.118+svn3796-1ubuntu2
 * holstein trying to find the normail version #
<psidrum> ubuntostudio should include Ladish
<holstein> are you on launchpad?
<holstein> or on the mailing list?
<holstein> i think that would be the best way to formally request package inclusion
<psidrum> yes, i didnt know i can request package inclusion
<holstein> sure
<holstein> doesnt hurt to ask
<holstein> i think the plan is to slim it down though
<holstein> so i wouldnt count on additions right now
<psidrum> whats the link, i have been hunting some apps and found some cool ones that should be added in ubuntustudio
<psidrum> why slimming down?
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
<holstein> i think theres a development one too
<holstein> but i would start there
<holstein> i think the plan is just to streamline a bit
<holstein> and get rid of some of the older less supported packages
<holstein> stuff thats been broken
<holstein> psidrum: if you dont get any response with the list
<holstein> come back and find me
<holstein> i dont think its jack2
<holstein> to be honest
<holstein> i just now got lucid installed on a laptop
<holstein> and i add the studio packages
<holstein> and the rt kernel
<holstein> i still got karmic on my production box :/
<psidrum> nice i havent upgraded
<holstein> ive had lucid on my EEE netbook for months
<holstein> but i just wasnt able to take the time to test the studio specific install
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> jack looks the same
<holstein> qjack anyway
<psidrum> ok thnks
<vlada> hi
<vlada> has anyone experienced qjcakctl window graying out on start. Looks like it has something to do with pulse suspend or something. US 10.04
<zylogz80> Hello all. I use ubuntu to record and want upgrade to ubuntustudio. Problem is the laptop I record on is also my main home machine. If I run on linux-rt or linux-preempt will my regular day-to-day tasks be harmed?
<zylogz80> I don't want to reboot every time I want to write music and then reboot again when I want to play games or browse the web.
<holstein> vlada: if your running compiz
<holstein> the greyed-out state is not necessarily bad
<holstein> it depends on how long qjack is unresponsive
<vlada> holstein, I know, but waiting 1 minute is
<vlada> :)
<holstein> vlada: launch it in a terminal
<holstein> qjackctl
<vlada> if I kill pulse audio daemon manually, then it works
<holstein> and see if you get any info
<holstein> OK
<vlada> I've found workaround
<vlada> holstein, thank you
<holstein> i guess its just greying about suspending pulse
<vlada> I believe so too
<leftiness> Is it possible to overwrite my os with virtualbox? ... As a way of changing to Ubuntu Studio without burning the .iso to a disc?
<vlada> does anyone use linuxsampler here?
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-02
<cbx333> hey all
<cbx333> wow long time since I been in here
<cbx333> is 11.04 ubuntu studio...out/
<cbx333> the website seems pretty out of date - is ubuntu studio still being actively maintained?
<Ice_> Is there any way to get a full install so that all programs are included during install?
<Ice_> Because i do alot of all around work, 3d, gimp and audio stuff
<Ice_> and it asked me to choose :(
<charlie-tca> did you try selecting all of them?
<Ice_> How would i do that?
<Ice_> shift?
<Ice_> shift+enter?
<charlie-tca> space bar on each one, I think
<Ice_> ooohh
<Ice_> well
<Ice_> they could have told me :)
<Ice_> if it works it would be a pretty nice distro
<charlie-tca> I think it will, but I haven't run the install in a while
<holstein> Ice_: you can do it afterwards too
<holstein> just open up whatever you use to install software
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> sudo apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<holstein> or whatever*
<holstein> you hit tab to navigate
<holstein> and space to select
<holstein> but its easy to fly right past it :)
<Ice_> I wish there was some tab or something on the software center though
<Ice_> but the terminal should work fine
<holstein> should be in software center too
<holstein> synaptic for sure
<orngjce223> OK, so I know I've spammed this before, but one of my friends is basically teetering on the edge of getting in or not getting into this competition thing so it's worth one more push: http://neilgaiman.bookperk.com/engine/Details.aspx?p=V&c=29933&s=7777122&i=1&m=X#SD
<holstein> orngjce223: i must be logged in to vote :/
<orngjce223> Well, you use the Facebook thing or else sign up with a throwaway address
<holstein> O I C
<azm> orngjce223, she has like over 1500 votes while others have under 20
<azm> i think she is already finalist
<azm> I did not check all
<orngjce223> Well, it's the top 20 and she's against other people who have 1500 something votes
<orngjce223> http://loath.org/aneel/random/bookperk/latest.html
<azm> I dont see some list of it
<azm> ah
<orngjce223> It's top 20, I think, and voting ends at 5PM today
<orngjce223> ...It's closed already?
<orngjce223> Oh cool!
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-03
<belak> It might just be me, but I can't get the ubuntu studio install cd to work. It keeps failing on "Select and install software"
<belak> s/cd/dvd/
<belak> It looks like tons and tons of errors on dependencies of pulse audio stuff
<belak> Well, looks like I have a semi-working minimal install so I'm gonna install ubuntustudio-desktop and see if that works
<ScottL> belak, how did you get the install disc?
<ScottL> did you get it from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/11.04/release/
<belak> Yeah
<belak> Maybe it was because I tried it with unetbootin
<holstein> belak: o/
<holstein> belak: if you would
<holstein> PLEASE add yourself to this bug i started...
<holstein> relating to the issue you had
<belak> Ah, so it wasn't just me?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/697774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697774 in Ubuntu Studio "cant install ubuntustudio from USB stick" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> belak: theres acutally a couple things in the works
<holstein> one of which
<holstein> is moving to a live installer
<holstein> which would solve that issue and maybe a few others
<holstein> we'll see*
<holstein> belak: its not just ubuntustudio
<holstein> its any of the alternate installers
<holstein> and there are a few workarounds
<holstein> BUT, you can always just install what you want from ubuntustudio into a normal ubuntu install
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<belak> It worked fine for me with xubuntu
<holstein> belak: actually
<holstein> is that xubuntu 11.04?
<holstein> are you planning on keeping XFCE ?
<holstein> im asking becuase thats another one of our proposed changes
<holstein> moving to XFCE
<belak> Yeah, I like xfce
<belak> And yes it's 11.04
<belak> They did a really good job with it, I have to say
<virtu> anyone near NY or in NY City?
<holstein> there are a few NY'res over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i go up there from time to time for gigs
<holstein> but im pretty far from there
<holstein> 10 hours*
<virtu> in august I will be there
<virtu> and I am looking forward for a nice hostel
<virtu> like this one http://nylofthostel.com/english/contact_us
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i stay at the ASU loft
<holstein> in chelsea
<holstein> sometimes
<holstein> i usually stay with friends though
<virtu> and is it more cheaper then that hostel?
<holstein> well, if you are an alumni
<holstein> which i am not
<holstein> but, i know a professor that hooks me up
<holstein> its like $30 a night
<virtu> My idea is to be very well located, because it will be just 4 days in a hurry
<holstein> *bunk beds though
<holstein> virtu: have you been there before?
<virtu> never been there, 1st time in NY
<holstein> well, 4 days is not enough ;)
<holstein> just soak it in
<belak> holstein: why are you looking at switching to xfce, out of curiosity?
<holstein> and try to keep an eye on your wallet
<holstein> i had 8 days up there
<virtu> yeah... holstein I will arrive august 1st in philadelphia
<holstein> when i was in that loft
<virtu> then go to Orlando and Key West until 08/13
<holstein> i had a recording session that cancelled
<holstein> and i ended up with lots of spare time to run around
<holstein> it was nice
<holstein> virtu: is there a local?
<holstein> that can show you around?
<holstein> you really need a local
<holstein> i feel like it took me 4 or 5 trips to really feel comfortable up there
<holstein> BUT, im not in a big city like that
<holstein> i guess it depends on what you are used to
<virtu> what you mean when you call a local
<holstein> virtu: i person that lives there*
<virtu> ahh no... I dont have nobody there...
<holstein> maybe you can find someone
<holstein> otherwise, you really just get stuck doing the touristy stuff
<holstein> which is fun too though
<virtu> that's one reason that I asking about that hostel link that I paste...
<virtu> in google that hostel is very well rated
<virtu> sent an e-mail right now, asking some informations
<holstein> let me look on the map
<holstein> there are places in brooklyn you might not want to be
<holstein> ive stayed on the edge of redhook
<holstein> and thought it was OK
<holstein> but, my girlfriend didnt like it
<virtu> ok...
<virtu> I will travel with a couple of friends... so our worries are just with gadgets that will buy...
<virtu> it must be a save hostel
<virtu> maybe I will get a new mac
<holstein> virtu: i looked at the map
<holstein> and ive never been in that area
<virtu> ok
<holstein> and ive been told to avoid the area that is just north of there
<holstein> but, you never know really
<virtu> 1613 comments at Google and 4/5 statrs
<holstein> the site looks nice
<holstein> its not far from the BQE
<virtu> sute... very well done
<holstein> your not close to a train
<holstein> but, your not too far from several different trains
<holstein> which is nice
<holstein> *like 6 blocks
<holstein> thats not bad
<virtu> sure... I was reading at google comments and a lot of persons from Europe rated nice...
<holstein> i bet you can get over in manhattan in like 15 mintues or so
<holstein> virtu: yeah, i wouldnt be scared of that
<holstein> virtu: let me know :)
<holstein> i stayed at the brooklyn motor inn
<holstein> they have an hourly rate ;)
<holstein> i little scary
<virtu> yup
<holstein> virtu: there was a free day
<holstein> at the museum of modern art
<holstein> you should ask about that
<holstein> its in the park
<holstein> thats a nice daytime thing to do
<virtu> =)
<virtu> ok...
<virtu> hostel is 10 minutes from Union Sqaure
<virtu> 15 minutes from Times Square
<holstein> yeah, thats what i was thinking
<holstein> is that on the L?
<holstein> the grey train?
<holstein> eh, you'll figure it out
<holstein> its nice that you can catch several different train there though
<holstein> within 6 or 8 blocks
<virtu> ok...
<virtu> today I start to search a cool place to stay... and this hostel seems to be nice... many comments at google
<virtu> but...
<virtu> I need to make a sightseeing plan
<virtu> and with that plan on hand it will be easier to see if that hostel will be very well located
<virtu> tomorrow I will dinner with my friends and list what we want to do there
<holstein> i really enjoyed riding the train out to coney island
<holstein> i started in midtown
<holstein> it was a nice ride
<holstein> its above ground a lot of the way
<holstein> and when i got out there
<holstein> i walked around a bit
<holstein> you can look back across SO many blocks of brooklyn
<holstein> and see straight down the street :)
<holstein> thats fun
<holstein> and cheap *
<virtu> it seems very fun..
<virtu> one idea that I have here.. is to sell here in Brazil my old Nikon D40 camera and get a brand new Nikon 5100
<virtu> and that ride that you told seems to be very nice to catch some pictures
<holstein> yeah
<virtu> 245U$ for 4 nights at a mixed room
<holstein> euro?
<holstein> thats like $500 bucks?
<holstein> US?
<virtu> holstein: in that places it will be safe to get a mac mini, an ipad and other electronics and leave in a closed dock?
<virtu> US
<virtu> US Dolar
<holstein> 245 US ?
<virtu> yeah
<holstein> thats a great deal
<virtu> 245 US for 4 nights
<virtu> ok... good to know...
<holstein> virtu: closed dock?
<holstein> locker?
<holstein> something with a lock?
<holstein> or a room?
<virtu> and 345 US for 4 nights in a Private Room for 2 persons (my friends couple)
<virtu> locker
<virtu> forgot that world..
<virtu> a locker
<holstein> virtu: and you can put a lock on it?
<virtu> I guess... have to confim at hostel
<holstein> i would ask
<holstein> and take a lock
<holstein> or get one there
<virtu> http://nylofthostel.com/english/booking/faq
<virtu> in USA I will get 2 new luggage (samsonite one and a high sierra duffel), so I need one or two well sized lockers to put that stuff into
<belak> holstein: you mentioned switching to xfce
<belak> How come?
<holstein> belak: well
<holstein> gnome is changing
<holstein> and ubuntu is moving to unity
<holstein> and we feel like those are not consistent with what studio users need
<holstein> and XFCE is nice
<holstein> well supported
<paultag> fluxbox :)
<holstein> and full featured
<holstein> paultag: :)
<paultag> heyya holstein
<holstein> paultag: o/
<paultag> holstein: s'new my friend?
<holstein> not much
<holstein> working hard
<paultag> good man :)
<holstein> which is good
<belak> How man devs are there with ubuntu-studio?
<holstein> paultag: and you?
<holstein> belak: its hard to say how many devs are responisible for the pacakges
<holstein> but there are no specific studio devs
<holstein> just us chickens :)
<belak> What about the packaging? Package selection and such
<paultag> holstein: well, thanks! Just finals time now at Uni
<holstein> belak: careful, i might assume you are volunteering ;)
<holstein> ScottL is the team lead
<holstein> he takes care of the heavy lifting
<belak> I'm interested in the process, but not sure about volunteering just yet. ;)
<holstein> or gets it taken care of
<belak> Do you think there will be a rebuild when the alt install issue gets fixed?
<holstein> belak: nah
<holstein> its not really a bug
<holstein> its a feature ;p
<belak> Not really a bug!??
<holstein> the alternates are just not compatible with unet
<belak> Ah
<holstein> or the ubuntu usb stick maker thingy
<belak> So, if I burned it to a disk it would work?
<holstein> belak: right
<holstein> and i feel like, if we are going to move to a live installer anyways
<belak> I don't know where my blank dvd's are
<holstein> then that will be 'fixed'
<holstein> belak: there are how-tos on that bug though
<belak> Oh?
<holstein> work-arounds*
<holstein> i got the one i posted from the server team
<holstein> and i didnt try it myself
<holstein> but
<holstein> i linked it to several folks that used it succesfully
<holstein> and i was told there was an even simpler way
<belak> Ahhh
<belak> Mostly pulseaudio...
<belak> Go figure that's what I had issues with
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> lots do
<holstein> ive always been ok with pulse
<holstein> i start JACK
<holstein> it moves out of the way
<holstein> and on my daily machines
<holstein> it seems to work fine
<belak> I haven't used ubuntu for audio work before
<holstein> but, i understand the frustrations
<holstein> belak: check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> we talk about, and help with making music with these tools
<belak> I'm used to Logic on macs, as that's what my school has
<holstein> i never liked the UI much
<holstein> for logic
<belak> What do you like?
<holstein> i know lots of folks like it though
<holstein> i use ardour
<holstein> ive used cubase a lot in the past though
<belak> I'll have to look into ardour
<holstein> yeah
<belak> I'm so used to Logic and ProTools...
<belak> lol
<belak> Are there any good oss synths?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> zynaddsubfx and/or yoshimi are popular
<holstein> theres a bunch though
<holstein> im just not a MIDI guy
<holstein> i do a bit of it
<belak> I've used Reason for synths... and that's been fantastic
<belak> Not sure if I'll ever find something to replace it
<holstein> if you can
<holstein> dont
<holstein> thats where its trouble
<holstein> when you come to linux looking for replacements
<holstein> i mean
<holstein> i would not try to replace ardour with something else
<holstein> its its own thing really
<belak> I see
<holstein> i used to use cubase on XP
<holstein> and that was a lot of adjusting to re-learn how to work
<holstein> with different tools
<belak> I'll just have to try what linux has to offer and see what I like and don't like
<holstein> but, when i settled in
<holstein> and really got into JACK
<holstein> and started to realize the potential
<holstein> the interconnectedness that you just cant get from proprietary software
<holstein> thats where we have the edge
<holstein> you can run JACK and ardour on OSX
<holstein> i have before
<belak> If I had a mac... lol
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i just assumed
<belak> I've just got PCs... all with linux... been using the schools macs
<holstein> with all the logic and pro-tools talk
<belak> Yeah
<holstein> well, there all PC's now
<holstein> intel chips and all :)
<belak> :P
<belak> Yeah
<belak> But good luck running Logic in windows
<holstein> well, i dont use either
<belak> Yeah, fair enough
<YellowGTO> Hey guys
<YellowGTO> Anyone know real time Mic echo reducer for Ubuntu?
<robrrt> hey
<robrrt> hi mona
<Monona> Hey robrrt.
<robrrt> no live cd/dvd/?? ong we are doomed!!
<Monona> Nah, 'salright.
<holstein> exhibit A
<holstein> 01:52 < robrrt> no live cd/dvd/?? ong we are doomed!!
<holstein> :)
<cousin_mario> Hello.
 * cousin_mario would like to know if ubuntustudio will switch to Unity anytime soon.
<holstein> cousin_mario: hey
<holstein> we are actually considering switching to XFCE
<holstein> however, the repos are, and always will be the same
<holstein> SO, unity and unity-2d will both always be available
<holstein> you could, in the future, either install normal ubuntu
<holstein> and add what you want from the studio meta pacakges
<holstein> kinda like
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> OR
<holstein> just customize an ubuntustudio install with unity
<holstein> easily* actually
<holstein> with the ubuntu-desktop metapackge
<cousin_mario> holstein: Actually I wanted to know if Gnome2 was going to be phased out.
<holstein> cousin_mario: that has nothing to do with us
<holstein> gnome is phasing gnome2 out
<holstein> i mean, im sure it'll be around in some capacity for a while
<holstein> but, we all should be looking toward the future
<cousin_mario> :(
<holstein> eh, its cool
<holstein> these are exciting times
<cousin_mario> the future doesn't look that good
<holstein> ubuntu has its own look and feel
<holstein> KDE is nice
<holstein> *even though i dont like it
<cousin_mario> I find Unity rather immature still.
<holstein> KDE 4.6 is bangin
<cousin_mario> KDE 4 is slick and polished but it doesn't click...
<holstein> and XFCE is always doing great stuff
<cousin_mario> XFCE maybe
<holstein> LXDE is nice and light
<cousin_mario> I suppose I just have deep-seated habits regarding UI.
<holstein> cousin_mario: i hear you
<holstein> its a time of change for sure
<holstein> im trying to stay positive about it
<cousin_mario> gn everyone
<rgibbs> I kind of like the new xubuntu
<rgibbs> Maybe I'll add the studio packages to it
<holstein> rgibbs: let us know how it goes
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-04
<S_p_or_t_o> howdy
<S_p_or_t_o> idk if someone has done this before but i am hoping someone could point in in the right direction, i would like to record with multiple usb headsets
<S_p_or_t_o> i'd like independent volume control for each mic lol
<S_p_or_t_o> is there a sexier solution than running separate instances of audacity and mixing it together later
<S_p_or_t_o> JACK just shows hw0,0 and not the other headsets - its entirely possible i'm missing something in JACK
<S_p_or_t_o> the other aspect that's breaking my chops is the make/models of the headsets are different
<S_p_or_t_o> and this is record only, i can get by w/out full duplex
<holstein> hey S_p_or_t_o
<holstein> theres a really good thread going on on the ML right now
<holstein> http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleUSBAudioDevices is one of the resource mentioned
<holstein> this is the first step in getting those headsets working in JACK
<holstein> when you have them working with JACK
<holstein> seperate volume control, and routing to seperate tracks in something like ardour is easy
<holstein> http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-studio-user/521673-record-multiple-usb-mics.html
<Cptn_Sandwich> hi, does anyone want to try ninjam with me?
<S_p_or_t_o> holstein, thanks for the help, i'm stuck on assigning numbers to the devices, i dont see either /etc/modules.conf, or /etc/modprobe.conf, shouldn't it be /etc/modules.conf for *buntu?
<S_p_or_t_o> && i couldn't combine the cards as one due to the headset being different makes/models (for those who reference this later ^_^)
<holstein> S_p_or_t_o: it shouldnt matter
<holstein> the make and model
<holstein> join #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> theres a couple guys who have first hand experience with multiple cards in JACK/alsa
<S_p_or_t_o> holstein: thx
<S_p_or_t_o> should i update or clean install to 11.04?
<orngjce223> In my experience, updates tend to break things, so I'd back up /home and clean-install myself.
<orngjce223> But it is your choice.
<S_p_or_t_o> true that, the percentage of successful updates to a new kernel is low, wcs i'm clean installing anyway lol
<orngjce223> Heh
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-05
<azm> does gnome2 stay with upgrade ?
<holstein> azm: define 'stay' ;)
<holstein> you can boot ubuntu 11.04 by loging into 'classic mode'
<holstein> which is pretty much gnome2
<holstein> however, ubuntustudio 11.04
<holstein> and the ubuntustudio-desktop mete
<holstein> those are going to be gnome 2
<azm> holstein, I would thought that the enviroment will be same as classic ubuntu which is gnome3 with gnome-shell which I dont like.
<azm> So I'd like to just keep using this gnome2 with black theme
<holstein> azm: classic mode is not gnome3
<holstein> not yet*
<azm> ah did not know that
<holstein> its not really gnome2 either though AFAIK
<holstein> i think its got the unity panel?
<azm> does it have bottom task bar?
<holstein> anyways, thats just plain old ubuntu
<holstein> ubuntustudio-desktop and ubuntustudio have normal gnome2
<azm> ok, thanks
<azm> I will upgrade
<holstein> azm: its gnome, so you can add a bar if its not there by default
<holstein> azm: all that being said, im still running 10.04
<azm> well in g3 you cant
<holstein> in my studio
<azm> me too
<holstein> if you have falks PPA's
<holstein> other than the UI
<azm> maybe I should just keep it as it works nice
<holstein> im not sure what you would be getting that you would directly benifit from
<holstein> i have ubuntustudio 11.04 on a test machine though
<azm> the feeling of new :)
<holstein> and falks PPAs are supporting all versions now
<holstein> so, either way
<holstein> i think you'll be fine
<azm> ok
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-06
<Strayfolk> anyone running 11.04 with firewire yet?
<ailo_> Strayfolk, holstein has been doing that
<ailo_> Strayfolk, Should work out of the box
<ailo_> Strayfolk, Just make sure you have realtime privilege with jackd, and that's all you need
<Strayfolk> k. I couldn't run the live cd for some reason. kind of waiting for kx studio or fedora or something
<Strayfolk> of ubuntu that is
<holstein> Strayfolk: we dont have a live CD
<holstein> if you cant get to the desktop from a live CD
<holstein> the normal ubuntu live CD*
<holstein> i would look at your graphics driver
<holstein> Strayfolk: are you on 10.04?
<holstein> i have tested FW on 11.04
<holstein> theres really no reason to upgrade particularly
<holstein> OR
<holstein> any reason to *not* upgrade
<holstein> its up to you
<holstein> ffado is supporting more devices all the time though
<holstein> that could be a good reason to upgrade
<Strayfolk> yup. I guess I have to find out myself whether it works better
<holstein> it should literally work basically the same
<Strayfolk> running kx studio live dvd, I almost got the performance I get from my installed ubuntu studio
<Strayfolk> so I really liked that...
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i use 10.04 with falkx kxstudio PPA's added
<Strayfolk> me too, but the kernels won't work
<holstein> ?
<holstein> what kernels?
<Strayfolk> so I'm going with the preempt + a rt from the ubuntu repos
<holstein> nah
<holstein> something aint right
<holstein> they work fine
<holstein> i have -lowlatency and -realtime
<Strayfolk> I've gone over this so many times, I'm not reinstalling
<holstein> from falks ppa's
<Strayfolk> I ran realtime, but it locked all the time
<Strayfolk> the one from falk wouldn't load at all
<holstein> Strayfolk: they are the same
<holstein> abogani's and falks
<holstein> anyways
<Strayfolk> well, tried 2 versions
<holstein> you might want the newer -generic kernel then
<holstein> i find i need -lowlatency
<holstein> Strayfolk: you running nvidia with proprietary drivers?
<Strayfolk> -rt works 10 x better for me also
<Strayfolk> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> maybe you want to dual boot then
<holstein> something where you can have a non studio version
<Strayfolk> last weekend I uninstalled them, and it was the worst stabilitiy issues I've had with linux
<holstein> and run the nouveu driver with the -realtime kernel
<holstein> i feel like with FW you are goin to need it
<holstein> for a while longer
<holstein> Strayfolk: vesa driver?
<Strayfolk> I ran -realtime with noveau last weekend, but it kept crashing, probably because of the drivers
<Strayfolk> nouveau
<holstein> right
<holstein> how was it with the vesa drivers?
<Strayfolk> 800x600
<holstein> ?
<Strayfolk> on a 1900x1080 screen
<holstein> well, other than that*
<holstein> you can make a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> if the perfomance seems worth the hassle
<holstein> anyways, -lowlatency is reall quite tolerable
<Strayfolk> if I could have wifi + firewire + pulseaudio with OK performance, I wouldn't care about which gfx driver I use
<holstein> pulse?
<Strayfolk> pulseaudio
<holstein> you dont want to use pulse in the studio though
<Strayfolk> even with firewire?
<holstein> JACK is what you need
<Strayfolk> I know
<Strayfolk> I meant jack+pulse
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats software
<holstein> there are a couple ways to do that
<Strayfolk> both working, and preferably interconnected
<holstein> after you get a stable rig
<holstein> i wouldnt even put that on the table
<holstein> til you get the graphics+RT worked out
<Strayfolk> the vesa framebuffer doesn't support my screen resolution, so I don't think that's an option
<Strayfolk> so I don't know what to do, other than to wait for new versions that'll magically work
<holstein> or get a different graphics card
<Strayfolk> laptop
<Strayfolk> well. good talking to you
<Strayfolk> I'm out
<Strayfolk> (idling)
<holstein> Strayfolk: laterx
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-07
<Gothfunc> hi
<Gothfunc> i was using oss on karmic, but since a reinstall alsa isn't performing well on the app i need to use and i need to switch back to oss.  problem is no devices are showing up in the app for oss.  am i right in saying that it wasn't really oss anyway, just emulated?
<ronj> Hi, I just upgraded my Dell XPS 16 to Ubuntu 11.04. Microphone used to work great under 10.04 and 10.10, but here I can't get it to work. Pulseaudio is running and in my sound preferences I tried the various "Hardware Profiles", as well as differents "Connectors"... Could anybody help me diagnose? Note: I'm running vanilla Ubuntu at the moment, not UbuntuStudio; I'm asking here because #ubuntu is overcrowded and more audio-compete
<ronj> nt people are here
<ronj> Google doesn't return much
<holstein> ronj: o/
<holstein> just like usual
<holstein> dont trust the labels
<holstein> i would go into alsamixer
<holstein> and install pavucontrol
<holstein> and literally carefully tweak *everything*
<holstein> you'll probably just find it mis-labeled somewhere
<holstein> ronj: if #ubuntu is overcrowded
<holstein> you can always try #ubuntu-beginners
<ronj> holstein, thanks for the help. I tried all the combinations "Internal audio profile" with "Input Device" in pavucontrol, without success. I don't know alsamixer well, what do you suggest?
<ronj> I also tried adding options snd-hda-intel model=dell-md6 and options snd-hda-intel model=dell-eq in my alsa-base.conf as mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1574035 , without success
<ronj> got it solved thanks to the great support from #alsa: http://pastebin.com/VffUrrhL
<ronj> posting a note in ubuntuforums
<edh649> can i get support here?
<edh649> on installation
<azm> ask
<azm> please
<azm> your problm
<edh649> well
<edh649> when i try to install it doesnt work
<orngjce223> Are you installing from a usb stick?
<edh649> it broke on the configuring apt
<edh649> no
<orngjce223> That's a known issue. :I
<edh649> from a cd
<orngjce223> Oh
<edh649> well, around there
<ailo_> edh649, Where does it fail?
<edh649> ill try again and keep this updated on where i am
<edh649> it fails on configuring apt
<edh649> its the intel version#
<ailo_> Wireless?
<edh649> 11.04
<edh649> no
<edh649> wire
<edh649> *wired
<ailo_> US server?
<ailo_> Or mirror..
<edh649> what do you mean by that?
<edh649> im in the uk
<orngjce223> Where did you download it from?
<orngjce223> Did you check the MD5 sum?
<edh649> downloaded from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/11.04/release/
<ailo_> Then the mirror of the repo is in UK most probably
<edh649> i didnt check the md5
<edh649> but i'll try
<edh649> by the way, i downloaded the torrent
<ailo_> It could be a temporary problem
<edh649> yeah, im running it again to try
<edh649> its currently at detecting network hardware
<edh649> md5 sum is the same
<edh649> for the online one and the .iso
<edh649> im at the partitioner
<edh649> using the entire disk
<edh649> installing base system, 48% done
<edh649> 90%
<edh649> adding users
<edh649> configuring apt
<edh649> http proxy
<edh649> : none
<edh649> oh yay, select and install software
<edh649> im slecting audio recording and editing suite, LADPSA etc. audio plugins and Tone generation
<edh649> got to file 500 of 1066
<edh649> 1000 of 1066
<edh649> well it seems to be going much better :)
<edh649> NOOO
<edh649> it just crashed
<edh649> and i was soo close...
<edh649> damn
<edh649> how can i see exactly what caused it to crash?
<edh649> are there any logs etc.??
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-08
<keantoken> hello
<keantoken> I finally found the ICM color profiule for my monitor. I usually apply it with Preferences->Color Profiles. But whenever I go to the Nvidia control panel it resets the gamma. Does the Nvidia panel automatically overwrite my own profile?
<odt> hey guys
<odt> im trying to stream from an old sony handycam over dv
<odt> got it somewhat working but there are lots of artifacts
<odt> dont think i saw those with the old raw1394 drivers
<paparent> Hello guys ! :P I'd like to use my midi keyboard (controller) live in a future show, and ubuntu.. I tried Qsynth, but I'd like to know if there's a better program for doing something live, sound might change, etc... ? any suggestion?
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-30
<pinqvin> hello
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-01
<acmeinc1> len, and whomever else i mentioned regarding my frequent freezes.  it looks like it is a hardware issue.  I sent my Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 back and I'm picking up a similar Asus.  I hope this corrects everything.  I am using an older Athlon II board now, which has been running smooth for just about 24 hours.  I am yet to test the bluetooth issues though
<davey> hey guys
<aram> hi
<aram> I have a problem with the PulseAudio -> Jack integration.
<davey> what java plugins are available for browers? only one i can find icedtea keeps on crashing :(
<aram> I have a M-Audio Profire 610 card (firewire).
<aram> I use it with ffado in jack.
<aram> and pulseaudio JACK sink looks like a 7.1 card.
<aram> and pulseaudio uses all those channels.
<aram> while I listen to stereo.
<aram> it makes no sense, I don't mind if PA doesn't see all the channels this card has.
<aram> but I want stereo music to remain stereo.
<aram> any hints?
<len-dt> aram, The only thing I can think is to turn down/off the chanels you don't want to hear with the pulse volume control.
<len-dt> You may have to unlock the link between chanels
<aram> I did that but it's still not right. Only those 2 channels get any signal, but it's distorted, it's not the original stereo signal.
<aram> isn't it possible to configure the number of channels the Jack sink has?
<len-dt> I think it is, but I don't know how. I haven't really played around with it that much.
<len-dt> Have you tried unconnecting the chanels you don't want in the jack connect box?
<aram> well yes, that mutes them, but the sound I get on the two channels I want still is not the original stereo source.
<len-dt> I have a 4 track card... that looks like 10 channels in pulse-jack. I only have the two channels pulse uses for left and right connected to an amp and it seems ok.
<len-dt> How does it sound with just pulse and no jack?
<aram> impossible to tell, this card is not supported by alsa, it only works in Jack.
<len-dt> Ah, Which channels are you using for left and right?
<len-dt> Gotta go
<aram> Front Left/Right are set in the PulseAudio thing and in Jack front-left/right are connected to firewire_pcm:..._Line_1_out and Line_2_out
<aram> you can set "enable-remixing = no" in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf.
<aram> that does it.
<aram> thank you good people.
<mbeierl> Using qtractor on ubuntu 11.10, with TAP Reverb ladspa plugin.  The "reverb types" are listed only as numeric ids, not by name.  How do I find out which number corresponds to "large hall"?
<holstein> i would use the original audio tool... my ear
<holstein> maybe asking the developer though, or troubleshooting the issue
<holstein> maybe someone in #opensourcemusicians knows?
<mbeierl> holstein, thanks.  Unfortunately, I cannot get any of the TAP reverb settings to sound natural, so I was going through the docs, but my version doesn't line up with the docs from 2004
<sirriffsalot_> Hey guys! Are anyone here experienced in setting up guitar effects with ubuntu?
<sirriffsalot_> If not, anyone aware of a/several guitar/effects IRC channel(s) in relation to Linux?:)
<mbeierl> sirriffsalot_, what are you trying to do - record with effects, simply use the ubuntu box as an effect chain, or ...?
<sirriffsalot_> mbeierl: well, I am curious as to how I would go about rigging guitarix or rakarrack, or any available open-source software to get as close to the guitar sound of the beginning guitars of a song called "The Chosen Pessimist" by In Flames:)
<sirriffsalot_> mbeierl: no?:P
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: you'd just need to load it up and dial in what you want
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: uhm, dial in what I want?:S
<holstein> there are all kinds of combinations such as using both of those tools (rakarrack and guitarix) together, and/or another tool or more
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: correct
<holstein> i dont think *anyone* will be able to tell you how to get the sound you are going for exactly
<holstein> however folks in #opensourcemusicians might be more helpful
<holstein> dialing in the sound you want is usually considered part of the fun though
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: hmm ok. well, I have no idea what I am after in terms of all the options... What are some other guitar sweeties in Linux except rakarrack and guitarix?
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: there are the actual affects you are going for
<holstein> they are just effects, you can choose to use them on guitar or whatever
<holstein> i use rakarrack on other things often
<holstein> compression is used.. gates... you name it, you can load it up and put it on your guitar and dial it in
<sirriffsalot_> Hmm, alright:) Cheers mate
<holstein> sure
<holstein> look at someones pedal board
<holstein> emulate
<holstein> ask guitar players what they use and emulate that in the workflow
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: i would make it dead simple
<holstein> i would grab a clip and put it up
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: I don't know anyone playing guitar who use linux haha:)
<holstein> or link to a youtube vid
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: so
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: you just need to know the effect types
<sirriffsalot_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wye6CygA0Lc :P
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: then, by taking a logical leap, you can fill in that gear with effects from the FOSS toolkit
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: you should link that in the other channel is what im getting at
<sirriffsalot_> FOSS toolkit..
<sirriffsalot_> Doing that too
<holstein> right now, you are asking a lot of a random passer-by
<sirriffsalot_> Alright!
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: thats really not much distortion
<holstein> theres a preset in rakarrack that'll get close to that though
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: alright? Which one?:)
<holstein> thats almost clean
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: i dont know what its called
<holstein> and i dont have it pulled up
<holstein> again... just go through til you get one close
<holstein> and then tweak from there
<sirriffsalot_> Ok, in the "standard set" of rakarrack?
<holstein> yup
<sirriffsalot_> Strange...
<sirriffsalot_> I remember going through them a week and a half ago and not finding anything to my liking. Gonna look again in a while:)
<sirriffsalot_> Cheers for the help mate!
<holstein> anytime!
<holstein> you wont find that one
<holstein> you'll find something with lowgain that you can tweak
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: "won't find that one"?
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: you wont find a magic plugin that is *exactly* what you are looking for
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: imagin you are putting presets in a piece of software like that
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: I get that of course:)
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: just after a timesaver;D Cheers=)
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: right on... try that channel i mentioned
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: did, but no reply haha:)
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: when i joined this channel, i waited liertally 2 weeks for a response
<holstein> then, i just stayed and started answering questions
<holstein> thats why i suggest "self discovery"
<holstein> thats really what is going to get you exactly what you want in the end anyways
<sirriffsalot_> Yeah, but it's kinda hard to answer questions when you never get help in finding the answers before that...
<sirriffsalot_> The reason people ask questions here is to save lots of tireless googling I suppose...
<sirriffsalot_> I love helping people so:P Been at #ardour for some time now
<holstein> cool.. glad to have you.. we can use the help :)
<sirriffsalot_> But yes, I agree about that, I know what you're saying;)
<foormea> hi. i'm affected by a bug with pitivi the prevents me from rendering anything
<sirriffsalot_> foormea: pitivi?
<foormea> what are my options to do my rendering? i have no other workstation with another distro installed and i tried running ubuntu 11.10 in a virtual machine and no luck
<foormea> pitivi, yes, simple video editing program
<holstein> foormea: i would get the config out of the way... either remove or rename in your /home directory or try with a new user account temporarily
<holstein> foormea: i wouldnt expect rendering in VM to go well
<foormea> no no it's a known/reported bug
<holstein> foormea: cool.. it rendered for me in 10.04
<foormea> i'm just wondering if i could render using another program, but i don't know much abotu video editing file standards
<holstein> you can try 10.04, or 12.04 is live
<holstein> foormea: sure... choose one and give it a go :)
<holstein> oenshot and kdenlive are popular
<sirriffsalot_> foormea: ah, cool. Will look into it, but can't help you there I'm afraid
<foormea> argh... reinstalling  a whole distro somewhere just to render something... :(
<holstein> openshot*
<holstein> foormea: sure.. or one of my other suggestions
<holstein> foormea: i just wouldnt personally expect rendering in VM to ever go smooth
<foormea> yeah
<holstein> im unaware of a bug,, and the 12.04 CD runs live
<foormea> i'll do it with my work laptop later. got a 11.04 or somethig on it
<sirriffsalot_> Is there a way of "saving" a ubuntu install on one computer and installing that copy on another computer?
<holstein> foormea: srue.. or in the 12.04 live CD suggested
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: you can close... you can try moving the /home directory
<holstein> ubuntuone sync is an option as well
<foormea> holstein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+bug/882790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 882790 in PiTiVi "PiTiVi fails to render" [Critical,Confirmed]
<holstein> foormea: im not going to be much help with that...im just saying it could be another issue other than a bug
<holstein> you can try removing the config files, or one of the other things i suggested
<foormea> ah okay. yeah i'll give it a try
<foormea> thanks for yoru suggestions!
<holstein> foormea: sure
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: But that still doesn't save all my settings in terms of appearance et cetera:(
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: it saves what you like
<sirriffsalot_> The home directory is just my files..
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: thats where those settings should mostly be
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: in terms of appearance?
<sirriffsalot_> Oh
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: should be... on a user level
<sirriffsalot_> the .config etcc?
<holstein> yup
<sirriffsalot_> Hmmm
<len-dt> Aram, Sorry I had to run earlier. Had to get to work. Glad you figured it out.
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-02
<Ahoalton> hi is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu Studio?
<Ahoalton> I apologize for my recent disconnect
<Ahoalton> s
<Ahoalton> had some irc client issures
<Ahoalton> anyone around
<sanjeev> thanks.
<e64i> hi!
<acmeinc1> does anyone know how to change the default font color for a theme?  the albatross theme has white text on a grey background :(
<janolap1> Hi there ! can someone help me with amsynth 1.3 ? because I have just compiled it and I don't know how to configure it with jackd and midi
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-03
<sirriffsalot__> Hey guys... I'm trying to compile PLUG (program for controlling a mustang amp via a GUI)... But when I get to the point where the install readme tells me to do "qmake plug.pro" the file isn't there.. is there something wrong with the downloaded package or?
<ScottL> sirriffsalot__, you might try the PLUG forum or irc (if there is one)
<sirriffsalot__> ScottL: cheers:)
<samsul> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<spow> Hey. My brother has a M-Audio Keystation 61 es, and I'd like to play with it on my ubuntu. What software should I use ?
<jumpysnake> ciao, ubuntustudio non riconosce la mia fast track pro. come fare? 12.04
<ed_> Help, I downloaded and burned UbuntuStudio 12.04 (64-bit). It installed just fine on my Laptop (single core), but now when I try to install on my desktop (Phenom x3) it just hangs after selecting a boot option.
<ed_> anyone here?
<ailo> ed_: I haven't tried installing the LTS yet, but in the past you would be able to install Ubuntu Studio using the Ubuntu alternate installer, by making sure to install the UbuntuStudio desktop instead of the Ubuntu one
<ed_> Good point, I'll try with the alternate image. Thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-04
<janolap1> Hi there, I'm using (with great amusement) Ubuntu Studio 12.04 ! Great job !
<janolap1> I would like to know how to edit the xfce menu, because Yoshimi should be sarted with the -a parameter to have access to midi keyboards, and I would like to change the menu to do this.
<janolap1> Can you help me ?
<len-dt> janolap1, That is not a menu function.
<len-dt> Just missed...
<average_guy> Need help setting up a fresh ubuntustudio 12.04 install w/Sound Blaster Audigy SE.  Is it possible to get it to work with JACK?
<holstein> average_guy: should "just work"
<average_guy> I agree
<average_guy> :(
<holstein> if you are not familiar with JACK, that will be the only issue
<holstein> you can open a terminal and run
<average_guy> yeah, not at all
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> if you see the card in that list, then JACK can use it
<average_guy> ok
<holstein> other than that, i say, ask yourself, do you need JACK?
<holstein> its typically overkill for most cases
<holstein> running JACK as root is an easy way to troubleshoot permissions errors
<holstein> i suggest running from a terminal...
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> i suggest either removing or disabling other soundcards
<holstein> i suggest not expecting much from that device
<holstein> i personally would not spend too much time trying to make that card work, since at best, it'll be sub-par
<holstein> its not designed for getting audio into the computer, which is arguably one of the best excuses for using JACK
<holstein> if you are interested in JACK for its routing capabilities, i suggest trying the package "pavucontrol"
<average_guy> I just want to be able to check out ardour.  I do record with cubase a lot, I just don't have an interface at the moment.
<average_guy> it won't load :(
<holstein> average_guy: you should be able to do that from the live CD
<holstein> average_guy: it?
<holstein> JACK?
<holstein> the audio device?
<holstein> which device?
<holstein> what to you mean by "load"?
<holstein> nothing really "loads"
<holstein> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<holstein> you should be able to start JCK with the live CD using the internal sound card
<holstein> i would not sweat setting up that SB
<holstein> just go with whatever is working by default
<holstein> whatever is easy
<average_guy> it does work Live I believe.  But why not once installed?
<holstein> average_guy: are you running as root temporarily?
<average_guy> no
<holstein> its likely permissions as a mentioned earlier
<average_guy> hmm
<holstein> i would *literally* open a terminal and type
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> if JACK starts then, we can troubleshoot from there
<holstein> the live user has permissions
<holstein> your user may not
<holstein> if you just want to "see ardour" do it from the live CD
<holstein> go with what is easy and working
<holstein> the workflow can be overwhelming, and right now, you dont need it
<average_guy> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/screenshot0504201212440.png/
<average_guy> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/screenshot0504201212431.png/
<holstein> average_guy: yeah.. you dont start ardour
<holstein> you close *everything*
<holstein> then, you open JACK... try and start it
<holstein> if that fails, then you open a terminal and run..
<average_guy> sounds like good advice, will use LiveCD
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> if it starts (it being JACK, not ardour) then you know you have a permissions issue we can troubleshoot
<holstein> THEN, when JACK is starting and stopping at your command, *then* you can use ardour
<holstein> otherwise, we are troubleshooting several things at once, and have no way of isolaling
<average_guy> yeah, I did tha gksudo.  The pic in link #2 was the result
<holstein> isolating*
<holstein> OK.. so you troubleshoot as root
<holstein> you either have JACK running somewhere else, or you are not choosing the device properly
<holstein> when it starts as root, you know you have the config correct, and you can move on to starting as normal user
<average_guy> choosing the device?
<holstein> average_guy: correct
<holstein> average_guy: as i asked before... if you have multilple devices (and now i see you do) you should either disable or remove the other ones, or you'll need to learn how to choose it from JACK
<holstein> average_guy: personally, i would just use the one that works, because the SB is not much better than an internal card
<average_guy> there is no internal
<average_guy> i am on a server
<average_guy> with a pci sound card
<average_guy> and a pci video card
<average_guy> and it sees both
<holstein> average_guy: theres a list there in aplay -l
<average_guy> i think
<holstein> those are the audio devices
<holstein> average_guy: you cant "think".. you need to know in order to tell JACK
<holstein> or again, just use the live CD... if that "just worked"
<average_guy> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/screenshot0504201212570.png/
<average_guy> should I be disabeling?
<average_guy> what?  how?
<holstein> when im using JACK, i like to have one audio device
<average_guy> Will the LiveCD really perform? I was scared to try it
<holstein> i do that in the bios if possible, or by physically removing hardwrae
<holstein> average_guy: it literally wont hurt to try the live CD.. if it doesn "perform", reboot and try something elst
<holstein> else*
<average_guy> well, this is the something else, really.. can you see the terminal in the screenshot?  Does that say more then one audio device?  I have no idea what I am looking at
<holstein> average_guy: yes
<holstein> theres even one for your graphics card, AFAICT
<average_guy> so my video card does audio
<holstein> average_guy: which is all fine, and useable
<holstein> you just have to learn how to tell JACK to use whatever device you want it to use
<holstein> which is in a drop down menu in "setup"
<holstein> again, it literally doesnt hurt to try them all
<average_guy> so if i take out the video, and got to onboard crappy server graphics, the sound will work?
<holstein> i cant really help you without seeing first hand, and i usually just go ahead and try them all as root
<holstein> average_guy: sound will "work" now
<holstein> average_guy: it will be easier for you to get JACK started with one device
<average_guy> this graphics card sux anyway
<average_guy> I not a gamer
<average_guy> but then JACK will do ok with the SB card
<average_guy> ?
<holstein> average_guy: i personally dont have a need for that device
<holstein> will it work? sure.. is it worth any hassle? no
<holstein> is it much better than an internal device? no
<average_guy> you keep saying "internal". I have no internal sound. There is no speaker output other then the one on the SB card
<average_guy> and I don't see it on the aplay list
<holstein> average_guy: OK
<holstein> average_guy: whatever little crap card you might find for $2 that would "just work" easily
<holstein> average_guy: or might have laying around
<average_guy> that is what this is
<holstein> if you have trouble with the SB, take it out and try another one
<average_guy> i have dozens
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i say, try a hardware scenario that is easy and "just works"
<holstein> none of those cards are going to be great
<average_guy> yeah..
<holstein> it might as well be easy
<average_guy> I know
<average_guy> ok
<average_guy> thank holstein
<average_guy> *thx
<janolap1> hi there, i'm in ubuntu studio 12.04. I have a midi keyboard and i want to record the midi notes I'm playing. I tried to do it under qtractor without success. Is there a simple program to do this ?
<len-dt> janolap1, I didn't think qtractor was that hard. Can you get your keyboard to make sound on one of the internal synths?
<janolap1> Ooops, I think I made a beginner mistake : I didn't connect my midi synth to qtractor using jack...
<len-dt> janolap1, That was where I was going.
<janolap1> thanx...
<janolap1> sorry...
<len-dt> No problem, I am glad it works for you.
<studio-user831> neato.
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-05
<unkn-error> Hello!
<unkn-error> I use only Darktable, Gimp and RawTeraphee,
<unkn-error> is there a performance difference for these programs
<unkn-error> If I will use ubuntu-studio or the simple xubuntu/ubuntu?
<unkn-error> also, If I will use adobe photoshop emulated with wine,
<unkn-error> will be something different, as
<unkn-error> ubuntustudio has a lowlatency/realtime kernel and the mainstream use a generic kernel
<unkn-error> I guess there will be a difference between them @ audio / sound but for photography?
<jumypsnake> ciao, salve ,hello
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-06
<janolap1> Hi, I'm wondering : how can I uninstall blender without uninstalling ubuntustudio-graphics ?
<len-dt> I'm not sure janolap1 is there a problem it causes by being on the disk?
<janolap1> len-dt : sorry, I don't understand your question. I'm using ubuntu-studio on a live usb with persistent disk. I would like to uninstall some applications, but if I want to uninstall a video application, it asks me to uninstall ubuntustudio-video, etc.
<janolap1> I don't know if it will uninstall every video application with ubuntustudio-video for example.
<len-dt> Ah, I think I see where you are heading. Ok, I think if it says it wants to uninstall ubuntustudio-video it will try to do that.
<len-dt> janolap1, however, because you are running live it will not actually take it off the dvd/usbstick
<len-dt> The live DVD does not load all the dvd into memory.
<len-dt> It runs the software directly off the DVD
<janolap1> len-dt : ok, thanx for this answer.
<janolap1> Is there a package for ingen ? http://drobilla.net/software/ingen/
<janolap1> or does anyone using it ?
<len-dt> You are asking the wrong person :-( It looks a lot like patchage
<janolap1> yes, but it's a modular synth.
<len-dt> I see that. unfortunately it is not in the ubuntu repos.
<janolap1> is there a modular synth in ubuntustudio
<len-dt> I am pretty new  to a lot of these apps...
<len-dt> I am not sure what you mean by modular There are a few apps that load either dssi or lv2 synths though
<len-dt> zynjacku (in the wrong menu spot just now), the one for dssi is a cli thing. but qtracker loads both as well.
<len-dt> gotta go eat...
<janolap1> len-dt : ok
<janolap1> Trying ams
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-29
<sirriffsalot> How do I put in precise values in the frequency knobs with calf equalizer 12-band?
<Boris> Hi all
<Boris> any upgrade gurus around? I need help.
<Boris> I'm trying to upgrade from 12.10 and after downloading ~1600 packages the upgrade fails with a "Failed to fetch : gb...........phasex.0.14......size mismatch" .  I have tried 'sudo apt-get clean all' 'sudo apt-get update" but this doesn't fix the problem.
<Boris> I don't even have phasex installed
<Boris> I guess I'm talking to an empty room
<nixnine> anyone know what dependency libz is?
<holstein> !info libz
<ubottu> Package libz does not exist in raring
<holstein> nixnine: what are you doing?
<nixnine> trying to install a program -- pdfedit -- but it says libz not found
<holstein> nixnine: from where?
<holstein> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> Package pdfedit does not exist in raring
<nixnine> download from sourceforge and trying to configure the file to make install
<holstein> nixnine: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36601/what-to-use-to-annotate-pdf-highlight-underline offers pdf annotation options
<nixnine> I need to edit the pdf.  I used the program on mint 12 but now i am using studio and would like to use the program again
<holstein> nixnine: get the .deb from the mint repos
<holstein> nixnine: or, use another option
<nixnine> no idea on libz?
<holstein> nixnine: i'll download it from sourceforge and see
<holstein> nixnine: the maintainer is really responsible for making usre you can use the software
<nixnine> okay.  using studio 12:10
<holstein> nixnine: 32? 64bit?
<nixnine> 32
<holstein> nixnine: its not in the repos?
<nixnine> sourceforge is the only place I found it
<holstein> nixnine: open the terminal
<nixnine> opened
<holstein> apt-cache search pdfedit
<holstein> do you see it?
<holstein> nixnine: ?? do you see it listed?
<Unit193> !info libreoffice-pdfimport
<ubottu> libreoffice-pdfimport (source: libreoffice): PDF Import component for LibreOffice. In component main, is extra. Version 1:4.0.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 221 kB, installed size 789 kB
<nixnine> nothing happens when I do that
<holstein> nixnine: you can try this..
<holstein> cd ~/Downloads
<holstein> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pdfedit/pdfedit_0.4.5-2_i386.deb
<holstein> then, sudo apt-get install gdebi
<holstein> gksudo gdebi-gtk ...then navigate to the downloaded .deb
<holstein> then, you can email the address in the readme if that doesnt work, and ask the maintainer what you are supposed to so with the software they make
<holstein> or, load up a 12.04 live CD and sudo apt-get install pdfedit and work with it
<holstein> or, try one of the other pdf editing options that *is* supported
<holstein> nixnine: you can also ask in #ubuntu or #xubuntu since this is not an ubuntustudio specific issue
<nixnine> do you know of another pdf editor?
<holstein> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<holstein> !info flpsed
<ubottu> flpsed (source: flpsed): a WYSIWYG pseudo PostScript editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-1 (raring), package size 34 kB, installed size 148 kB
<nixnine> thanks
<celesteh> i'm trying to write/find a script which can tell if my fast track ultra is plugged in.  I know that what I want is aplay -l | grep -i ultra, but I can't seem to figure out how to put together an if statement for the bash script
<zequence> celesteh: You want a script to do something only if it finds the fast track?
<zequence> celesteh: Would you mind sharing what you have done so far? You could paste here http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zequence> I would probably do "grep -o"
<zequence> ULTRA_EXISTS = $(aplay -l | grep ultra)
<zequence> if [ $ULTRA_EXISTS == "ultra" ]; then..
<zequence> I forgot to add the -o option to that
<celesteh> thanks zequence, that's got me sorted!
<Arkhana> Can anyone help me with configuring GRUB 2?
<zequence> Arkhana: What is it that you are configuring in Grub2 more exactly?
<Arkhana> I want to dual-boot Ubuntu Studio and Syllable. The problem is: Syllable is not Linux or even BSD
<Arkhana> So I don't know where to edit GRUB
<Arkhana> Correction: how to edit grub
<zequence> Arkhana: http://web.syllable.org/documentation/FAQ.html#2_4
<zequence> Seems you need a module
<Arkhana> Ok, and where to edit the menu?
<Arkhana> So I can enter the lines so that Syllable can boot. Then it will be no problem to copy the module
<zequence> Arkhana: I'm not sure you need to edit the menu. May be enough to add the module, and then do: sudo update-grub
<zequence> Arkhana: If you want to edit the grub menu manually, you need to edit a file in /etc/grub.d/*
<zequence> then do: sudo update-grub
<zequence> check out /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Arkhana> Yes, I've already looked at that file, but I didn't really understand were to enter the lines
<Arkhana> Btw my pc is turned off. I'm doing this on my smartphone now
<Arkhana> I've looked at grub.d
<zequence> Arkhana: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/CustomMenus
<zequence> But, you won't be able to boot syllable without the module anyway
<zequence> So, you'll need the module first
<zequence> Also, you might not need to edit grub manually at all, if you have the module
<zequence> I would try the module first
<zequence> Then, do: sudo update-grubv
<zequence> Then, do: sudo update-grub*
<zequence> It may be that syllable will automatically be added to the menu
<Arkhana> Seems kinda hard to config...
<zequence> Arkhana: Why not try the module first, and then maybe you wont' need to do any configs
<Arkhana> Where are the commands menuentry until intrid for?
<Arkhana> Only the module won't work. Syllable didn't install along Ubuntu, there was only a chainloder command
<Arkhana> In the GRUB installed by Syllable
<zequence> Arkhana: It might be easier just to install Syllable last, as I believe the GRUB it has will also see Ubuntu
<Arkhana> I did install Syllable at last. But in the menu.lst of Syllable's GRUB were only chainloaders
<Arkhana> And yes, those chainloaders did not work
<Arkhana> I already tested them out
<Arkhana> Sorry, did you say something while I was away?
<zequence> nope
<zequence> I've never installed syllable, and don't have any experience with it
<zequence> neither have I ever had a reason to edit grub2 menus manually
<kuranevi> hi
<kuranevi> i am new on ustudio
<kuranevi> i have any questions
<zequence> kuranevi: Just ask away
<kuranevi> what is the standart desktop environment on ustudio?
<Arkhana> Lxfe
<zequence> kuranevi: XFCE. It's mostly imported from Xubuntu
<Arkhana> Zequence is righr
<kuranevi> OK
<kuranevi> my system is correct;)
<kuranevi> another question:
<zequence> Arkhana: I better be, since I'm the project lead :)
<Arkhana> Zequencer :D
<kuranevi> my monitr support 1280 x 1024 resolution but i can use only 1024 x 768
<kuranevi> what is wrong?
<zequence> kuranevi: Did you try arandr?
<kuranevi> no. i dont know this!
<Unit193> Do you have the open or closed drivers?
<kuranevi> no
<zequence> kuranevi: menu -> settings -> ARandR
<kuranevi> this is my first run
<zequence> kuranevi: You either have free drivers, or you have closed (proprietary), but I'm guessing you have free
<kuranevi> vga-0
<kuranevi> he says 1024x768 too
<Unit193> For some cards/drivers, I've needed to generate an xorg.conf file, and on one computer I have to force it to a higher resolution.
<kuranevi> how?
<zequence> kuranevi: did you try arandr yet?
<zequence> oh, sorry
<kuranevi> yes.. zequence
<zequence> kuranevi: So, only one resolution there?
<kuranevi> only tree, the another res. is lower
<kuranevi> excuse me: only 4 resolution but the another tree is lower
<Unit193> You could try the proprietary driver, if there is one for your device.
<zequence> kuranevi: what kind of graphic card do you have?
<kuranevi> radeon hd 4650
<zequence> kuranevi: I would take this up at ubuntu channels or forums, as it's something that affects all ubuntu flavors
<zequence> kuranevi: Are you sure 1280x1024 is the native resolution for your screen?
<kuranevi> yes: http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/EM/200512/20051227074515625/EN/6_sub.htm
<zequence> kuranevi: might be you need to do as Unit193 said, create a custom xorg.conf. I can't advice you on that, but it it's a file that is not used anymore, unless you want to make settings manually. You put it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kuranevi> hmm
<Arkhana> I have some problems with ALSA and JACK
<kuranevi> can i do anything under add. drivers?
<Arkhana> Kuranevi: You could build a second-hand video card in your PC. For about ten euros you don't have to config anything
<zequence> Arkhana: It's not sure that it's the fault of the driver
<Arkhana> Ok
<kuranevi> yes, i can. which graphic card can i use
<zequence> Maybe none of the drivers are making sense of the screen
<zequence> kuranevi: Something like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/74808/how-do-i-force-a-resolution-of-1024x768
<zequence> Modes     "1024x768" "800x600"
<zequence> not sure what you should do with the HoriSync and VertRefresh
<zequence> You could try leaving them out
<zequence> kuranevi: When you do this kind of stuff, it's good if you know a little bit about using the terminal
<kuranevi> i have this information on add. drivers: http://www.cnx-software.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Ubuntu-Additional-Drivers-ATI_Radeon_drivers_Catalyst.png
<zequence> kuranevi: There's a package for it in Ubuntu repos
<zequence> kuranevi: fglrx
<zequence> kuranevi: Again, it might not be a problem with the driver
<zequence> kuranevi: Also, it's not certain that the new AMD drivers work
<zequence> kuranevi: But, if you want to try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<zequence> there's been a problem with recent AMD proprietary drivers. not very good support
<zequence> the free drivers are good, except some people have problems with overheating
<zequence> also, the proprietary AMD drivers drop support for newer cards very quickly
<zequence> And, you can't easily build the older drivers on newer Ubuntu releases
<zequence> So, in the end, the free drivers are the easiest
<zequence> sorry, drop support for older card, is what I mean :)
<Arkhana> Sounds like building a driver is not for noobs
<kuranevi> you meaning, i have a risk activate the licenced driver under addional drivers;?
<kuranevi> better is to work with xorg.conf?
<Arkhana> I don't know. I always recommend to do back-ups when you're doing things like this
<zequence> kuranevi: Just read the page to learn about the different choices you have with drivers
<kuranevi> ok
<kuranevi> thank you all
<zequence> kuranevi: I would at least try the xorg.conf solution
<Arkhana> Kuranevi: do you understand it a little?
<zequence> kuranevi: Just remember, if you do it badly, your desktop could disappear, and all you can do is use a terminal, so it's good if you know what to do when that happens
<kuranevi> yes Arkhana
<kuranevi> i know zequence
<kuranevi> ...
<Arkhana> Ok, if you understand all the files and such you are kinda safe not to break something
<Arkhana> All the files you need for this
<kuranevi> understand sir:)
<Arkhana> I learn computing by breaking things and building it up again
<Arkhana> But that's not always nice, believe me :D
<Arkhana> Good night everybody
<Arkhana> I'm going to sleep
<kuranevi> Arkhana: we walk on the same way but you are far away;)
<Arkhana> What do you mean?
<kuranevi> learning computing by breaking
<kuranevi> and building it up again;)
<Arkhana> Yep. Sometimes you have a nice thing for office purpose, and after 10 minutes you have to start over new again
<Arkhana> Where are you from, btw
<kuranevi> good night all
<kuranevi> i?
<Arkhana> Yes
<kuranevi> from Istanbul
<kuranevi> and you?
<Arkhana> I'm from the Netherlands
<Arkhana> Tomorrow it's Queens Day
<Arkhana> Maybe you have heared about it?
<kuranevi> A little bit
<kuranevi> we have not a king and queen;)
<Arkhana> A sheik?
<kuranevi> are you Dutch?
<Arkhana> Yup
<kuranevi> not a Sheik
<kuranevi> we have a democratic republic
<Arkhana> We too. We have a queen, but she has no power at all
<kuranevi> i dont love the Sheiks
<Arkhana> No? Why not?
<zequence> I think the Turkish language is probably quite similar to Finnish. Not many people know this
<zequence> It is not related to Arabic
<zequence> As many think
<Arkhana> No. I didn't know that too
<zequence> Even if many words are borrowed from the Arabic language
<zequence> The grammar is very similar to Hungarian and Finnish
<kuranevi> zequence: you are right
<Arkhana> But the capital letter i in Turkey is very handy
<kuranevi> Arkhana: i dont love the monarchy and Theocracy
<Arkhana> I love communism
<Arkhana> But there will never be good communis,
<Arkhana> Communism
<kuranevi> do you know anything from ibni Haldun?
<Arkhana> No, not at all
<Arkhana> Is he Atatürk?
<Arkhana> Who is Ibni Haldun?
<kuranevi> no he is a socialogist: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibn_Khaldun
<kuranevi> but you can find not good informations on wiki
<kuranevi> read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muqaddimah#.27Asabiyyah
<Arkhana> Well, i see a lot of informatiom
<Arkhana> I will check that out tommorow. I'm going to sleep now
<Arkhana> Good night
<kuranevi> i ask you tomorrow;)
<kuranevi> good Queens day for any, and on 1 mai for us all:)
<kuranevi> good night
<Arkhana> I will leave my phone turned on the whole night, so the link is still on my phone tommorow
<Arkhana> Bb
<Arkhana> But what is on 1 mai?
<kuranevi> International Workers' Day
<Arkhana> O yes, that's true.
<kuranevi> a spirit day in communism:P
<Arkhana> Good night
<kuranevi> zequence: where are you from?
<zequence> kuranevi: I'm Finnish, but I live in Sweden
<zequence> I've read about a bit about the Turkish language. It looks very similar to Finnish in deed, even if probably not a single word is the same, but the grammar is very similar
<zequence> The way you can use one word to say something that in other languages require 5 words
<kuranevi> yes, you are right
<kuranevi> eskimo people and the american indians too
<zequence> Yes
<zequence> Sioux :)
<zequence> Probably all of the languages of the nomad people on the northern hemisphere
<kuranevi> tottally correct
<kuranevi> what do you know about the runic alphabet?
<zequence> not much
<zequence> used by the old norse people
<kuranevi> what do you know about he Etrusk?
<zequence> Finnish didn't have a written language until quite late. Officially, probably not until the 1800
<zequence> Very little
<kuranevi> and Basque people?
<zequence> Not much
<zequence> I know there has been some ideas about those belonging to the same group of languages
<kuranevi> yes
<Arkhana> Dutch with Somalian
<kuranevi> this communitys have no connection from the Indo-european
<zequence> In Europe, the study of languages has been heavily influenced by nationalism, so probably a lot of the information today is wrong
<Arkhana> The Dutch grammar is quite easy nowadays
<kuranevi> Dutch=Deutch/German/allemania etc.
<Arkhana> Very few people use right grammar
<Arkhana> in Holland
<kuranevi> is same  in all countrys
<Arkhana> But in Holland a lot more
<kuranevi> Arkhana kannst du deutsch sprechen?
<Arkhana> The gender types of words are used wrong very often
<Arkhana> Ja naturlich
<Arkhana> Das habe ich gelernt auf der Schule
<kuranevi> ich auch
<zequence> Finnish grammar is easy in one way. You can put the words almost in any order you want, and it will always be correct. But, knowing how to bend them, is a different story :). 16 forms of casus
<Arkhana> Here it's not
<kuranevi> "i love linux" on turkish: "linux'u sev+i+yor+um"
<Arkhana> At our language lessons at school we learn to give all the kinds of words a own kname
<Arkhana> Name
<kuranevi> sev(mek) mean love
<Arkhana> I love linux : Ik houd van Linux
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Arkhana> Houd van: love
<kuranevi> Houd man is not german?
<Arkhana> Houd (van)
<Arkhana> It's Dutch
<zequence> in Finnish: "linuxta rakastan", all though, Finns rarely say they love something ;)
<Arkhana> German: liebe
<Arkhana> Ik haat smurfen: I hate smurfs :D
<Arkhana> When do they say they love someti
<Arkhana> Something?
<zequence> It's not a word easily used
<kuranevi> Love and Liebe is a little similar but Houd is very different
<Arkhana> Houd : keep
<Arkhana> Houd van : love
<Arkhana> Houd jij van Linux : Do you love Linux?
<Arkhana> Jij: you
<zequence> In Finnish, you only need two words for that: rakastatko linuxta?
<kuranevi> you on turkish: siz/sen :)
<zequence> rakastatkokin linuxta = do you also love linux?
<Arkhana> Lazy typing in Finnish :D
<zequence> Arkhana: Less word, more complicated words
<Arkhana> I see
<kuranevi> Do you love Linux on turkish: Linux'u seviyormusun?
<Arkhana> All kinda long words
<Arkhana> The most complicated word I know is methylfenidaathydrochloride
<kuranevi> MPH
<Arkhana> My daily medicine
<Arkhana> To decrease autism
<zequence> Probably the longest one word in Finnish epäjärjestelmällistyttämättömyydellänsäkään
<zequence> It's not a combination of words, but a grammatical form of one word
<zequence> http://www.finlandforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9172
<Arkhana> WOW GEEZ
<kuranevi> hey friendst , i want to go sleep
<kuranevi> nivce to meet you
<Arkhana> Yep
<kuranevi> yhave you twitter account?
<Arkhana> Yes
<zequence> If your read further down, you'll see how the word is constructed
<Arkhana> Speedfreaked1
<zequence> "I wonder if it's not with his act of not having made something be seen as unsystematicality"
<kuranevi> follow me please: kksafak
<Arkhana> Ok
<kuranevi> and zequence?
<zequence> I don't twitter
<zequence> But, I'm usually always around here
<kuranevi> ok
<Arkhana> I don't know how to add people on Symbian
<Arkhana> So please follow me: speedfreaked
<kuranevi> i cant find your nickname on twitter
<Arkhana> Without the 1
<Arkhana> So just speedfreaked
<kuranevi> no, icant find
<Arkhana> Weird
<kuranevi> Dennis?
<Arkhana> Yes
<kuranevi> my name is Kenan
<Arkhana> Ok
<kuranevi> you can fşnd my name in Binle:P
<kuranevi> find
<kuranevi> Bible
<Arkhana> I don't know where to search people in Symbian
<Arkhana> Could you place a tweet with #something_very_random ?
<Arkhana> I can find you that way
<Arkhana> And then tell me what's after the hashtag
<Arkhana> Or do you have fb
<kuranevi> i dont use fb
<Arkhana> Ok could you place a tweet?
<kuranevi> ok
<Arkhana> What's in it?
<kuranevi> and
<kuranevi> i have say how are you
<Arkhana> Hey a mail
<Arkhana> Thnx
<Arkhana> Now I can finally sleep :D
<kuranevi> me too:P
<IntuitiveLeap> hello everyone
<IntuitiveLeap> if any of the ubuntustudio folks are on, i have recently gotten this following nasty message from some of the regular updates.
<IntuitiveLeap> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<IntuitiveLeap> Setting up initramfs-tools (0.103ubuntu0.7) ...
<IntuitiveLeap> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<IntuitiveLeap> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<IntuitiveLeap> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-lowlatency
<IntuitiveLeap> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<IntuitiveLeap> E: mkinitramfs failure cpio 141 gzip 1
<IntuitiveLeap> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-lowlatency with 1.
<IntuitiveLeap> dpkg: error processing initramfs-tools (--configure):
<IntuitiveLeap>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<IntuitiveLeap> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<IntuitiveLeap>                                                               Errors were encountered while processing:
<IntuitiveLeap>  initramfs-tools
<IntuitiveLeap> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Unit193> gzip: stdout: No space left on device  You seem to be out of room, try removing something, adding room to the partition, or uninstalling some things as well.  Bit first, what's the output of df -h ?
<Unit193> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IntuitiveLeap> i have a terabyte of space O.o
<Unit193> Ah, nice.  What's the output of  df -h  though?
<IntuitiveLeap> any speciasl folder u after?
<IntuitiveLeap> special
<Unit193> That's drives, not dirs.  (it is df, not du.)
<IntuitiveLeap> so u after boot
<IntuitiveLeap> ah yes i am at 98 %
<Unit193> There ye go, that's your problem. :)
<IntuitiveLeap> can gparted increase the boot drive while it's running?
<Unit193> I'm pretty sure it cannot.
<IntuitiveLeap> well ty for the diagnosis
<IntuitiveLeap> i will mull this over
<IntuitiveLeap> lol
<Unit193> Sure.  LiveCD and gparted should be on it.
<IntuitiveLeap> ty again, ill give that a try. does it seem strange that the boot drive would be full, i have only had this os on here for a few months?
<IntuitiveLeap> ubuntustudio 13.04
<Unit193> Depends on what you have, if you remove old kernels, etc.
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep -e linux-image -e linux-header
<IntuitiveLeap> i know the updates have installed a lot of updated kernels, that must be it
<Unit193> You normally only want to keep the current one, and one you know works.
<IntuitiveLeap> what is the standard procedure to remove them?
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-30
<IntuitiveLeap> will apt do it?
<Unit193> I just list them (like above) and remove all but the current 2.   (apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic linux-image-extra-3.5.0-23-generic linux-headers-3.5.0-23 linux-headers-3.5.0-23-generic )
<Unit193> But that's me.
<IntuitiveLeap> i havent ever had to manually remove them before on other distros, kindof new at it.
<IntuitiveLeap> i found this command floating around... looks interesting.
<IntuitiveLeap> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<Unit193> That seems to remove all but current, and not sure how it works on lowlatency.  Add an echo before "sudo" and after "xargs"
<IntuitiveLeap> echo to stout?
<IntuitiveLeap> std
<Unit193> That way you can see exactly what it'll do before it does it.
<len-1304> IntuitiveLeap, I would look through /var/log/
<IntuitiveLeap> it actually shows without the added echo
<IntuitiveLeap> anything special i should look for len?
<len-1304> Big files :)
<IntuitiveLeap> lol
<len-1304> I have had a file fill it up if there is a badly behaving program.
<len-1304> Video drivers can be bad for that, but they may show up in different places
<IntuitiveLeap> ive got dpkg.log.1 pretty huge
<len-1304> Some times kernel, sometime x sometimes syslog
<Unit193> I've had a log file in home do that.
<IntuitiveLeap> but thats probably because i retried to update like 1 million times lol
<IntuitiveLeap> what unit is the size given in when i use ls - l?
<IntuitiveLeap> kb?
<len-1304> try adding -h
<len-1304> ls -lh
<Unit193> len-1304: He indicated /boot/ was the issue, but that should help too.
<Unit193> I personally like ncdu. :P
<len-1304> I _should_ be more familiar with the available tools than I am.
<IntuitiveLeap> that dpkg.log.1 file is an order of magnitude larger than any others in /var/log/
<len-1304> I have had video driver troubles give me log files in the 100s of GB
<IntuitiveLeap> when i see a size written as root 2145584 Mar 31 13:49 dpkg.log.1, is it in KB?
<len-1304> Thats not very big. Its in bytes.
<len-1304> try using ls-lh
<len-1304> * ls -lh
<len-1304> the h means human readable
<sirriffsalot> My login takes forever to prompt when I boot.. why is this?
<sirriffsalot> This is now on a fresh install of beta
<Arkhana> I don't know
<Arkhana> Maybe install stable? (but you might have thought that already)
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: The beta?:O
<smartboyhw_> We don't currently have BETA releases…
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: uhm..
<sirriffsalot> 13.04 beta
<sirriffsalot> You kidding me?
<sirriffsalot> Oh you changed the name.. well, 13.04 then
<sirriffsalot> I had this problem in a 12.04 install too..
<sirriffsalot> Now same
<smartboyhw_> sirrfsalot: How long is "forever"? It never appears or what?
<Arkhana> That's the reason why I don't update
<smartboyhw_> Arkhana: Er hrm he has that in 10.04 too…
<smartboyhw_> opps 12.04
<Arkhana> I'm using 10.04 and even that has problems
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: 30 seconds.. a minute ish
<sirriffsalot> Just a black screen, and I can tell something is happening, I just don't know what
<sirriffsalot> Is it doing some network checking before prompting login?
<sirriffsalot> I've lost three good riffs becasuse of this issue now.. hehe
<sirriffsalot> "Ubuntu Studio 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) Beta 2 is now released!"
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: Well?
<smartboyhw_> sirriffaslot: Now where do you see that link? We have updated all our links to final release...
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: For me it can boot from poweron to login in 15-30 never min.
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: http://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<sirriffsalot> Recent posts
<sirriffsalot> Bottom..
<sirriffsalot> Well and good, but it really is a problem for me lol.. Ubuntu could be perfect if not for a few silly things I am sure. This is a relative beginner in linux talking.. I wonder I wonder why the developers do the silly things, hehe
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: The top post of "Recent posts" is the 13.04 final release one
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: yea:P
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: What's your hardware spec?
<smartboyhw_> Or maybe try install Ubuntu
<Arkhana> Ubuntu doesn't work for me
<Arkhana> No DE
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: what in particular?:)
<smartboyhw_> Arkhana: ????
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: RAM, CPU
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: 4gb ram, 1.6GHz/2.13GHZ
<Arkhana> I didn't have a desktop enviorment
<Arkhana> Only a wallpaort
<Arkhana> Wallpaper
<Arkhana> No button
<Arkhana> Buttons
<Arkhana> Or menu bar
<smartboyhw_> Arkhana: What the hell?
<smartboyhw_> That shouldn't happen AT ALL
<smartboyhw_> It has a DE called Unity
<smartboyhw_> Ubuntu I mean
<Arkhana> What? Only a wallpaper
<smartboyhw_> Arkhana: What? Gimme a photo…
<Arkhana> Uhm, how can you send a photo over IRC?
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: so.. what more?
<smartboyhw_> !screenshot | Arkhana
<ubottu> Arkhana: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Arkhana> I'll make a screenshot with my phone now
<Arkhana> Kinda easy since I chat with my phone now
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: Nothing more, but then it's awkward that it boots slowly. Maybe a CPU problem, since it has only 2.13 GHz atop. Are you using 32-bit or 64-bit?
<sirriffsalot> 2.13GHz i plenty.. :-S?
<sirriffsalot> 32-bit
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: 2.13 GHz or 1.6 GHz is relatively a bit slow by today's standards and you should use 64-bit
<smartboyhw_> And wait a minute, can you try to find out how much RAM your Ubuntu system detects?
<len-1304> Depends, I have recorded very comfortably on a 10 year old P4
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw_, I plan to visit HK soon ... got an extra couch?    :)
<smartboyhw_> cfhowlett: No. My parents would ABSOLUTELY not agree
<smartboyhw_> len-1304 how long does your P4 need to boot?
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw_, good parents!
 * Arkhana is ha
<Arkhana> Hassling with his internet connection
<smartboyhw_> Arkhana: What?
<smartboyhw_> ...
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: this really sounds a frivolous assumption.. I still run MMORPG's flawlessly with this computer, no laggs (I don't play anymore). This is a decent computer, and 64-bit? Why?
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: after some updates, it has taken forever long to prompt login, it's not that my computer is slow, it runs beautifully otherwise, something goes on when a black screen keeps hanging.. I wanna know what's going on; how do I do this?:)
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: I think I got the point. The black screen, it is the GRUB bootloader loading the linux-lowlatency kernel
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: aha, why is this taking so long?
<sirriffsalot> Might try a realtime one then, hehe
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: -rt takes the same time also....
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: but this makes no sense, yours never takes this long? even windows doesn't take that long, lol
<sirriffsalot> Something has changed, for the worse :P
<Arkhana> imagebin.org/255913
<Arkhana> Ubuntu without any signs of icons or start baf
<Arkhana> Bar
<Arkhana> And yes, the CD is done loading
<smartboyhw_> Arkhana: Meh you clearly have some screen issues...
<Arkhana> Yup
<smartboyhw_> What's the resolution of that screen?
<Arkhana> 1080 x 786
<Arkhana> Or something like that
 * Arkhana leaves #ubuntustudio
<sirriffsalot> Haha
<smartboyhw_> Whoa that's LOW resolution…
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: The time depends. If it is in gd mood it can boot within 15 seconds. If not, probably 35 or more
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: linux is like a delicate lady.. if it's doing something wrong; it's your fault.
<sirriffsalot> It has no moods that you don't cause :P
<sirriffsalot> And this is a fresh install, makes no sense
<sirriffsalot> I'm not saying ubuntu studio is crap, I love it, no criticizing here
<sirriffsalot> But I just want to fix this :)
<smartboyhw_> …
<smartboyhw_> I'm talking about the truth.
<sirriffsalot> Truth needs proof mate.. all I'm seeing are claims. I on the other hand hear that you and others don't have this problem of one minute, which often is my case
<sirriffsalot> Gonna have to edit the boot so I'll see exactly what's going on, then get back to you!
<smartboyhw_> …
 * smartboyhw_ is slayed
<smartboyhw_> Sure, you want proof, how can I give you proof? I'm not at my computer now…
<sirriffsalot> Not my falt is it?^^ You claimed truth, I just disagreed :P
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: Everyone's computer is different…
<sirriffsalot> Yeah, encapsulates my point..
<sirriffsalot> But hey I don't mean to argure
<sirriffsalot> I'll get back with more info!
<sirriffsalot> be back*
<smartboyhw_> sirruffsalot: OK
<smartboyhw_> ~:~)
<sirriffsalot> Hehe
<sirriffsalot> Stil got a lot of repos etc to add
<sirriffsalot> A3 rocks
<smartboyhw_> :)
<smartboyhw_> We have a test repo for raring anyways
<Arkhana> Back again
<sirriffsalot> Yo
<Arkhana> So could you help me with what's wrong with Ubuntu?
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: But are you willing to take risks?
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw_: depends, heh!
<smartboyhw_> Arkhana: For Ubuntu, try asking in #ubuntu
<Arkhana> Ok
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: https://launchpad.net/~zequence/+archive/testing
<smartboyhw_> Try to see if you would like to install this PPA and take the risk
<sirriffsalot> Uhm, ardour3, lv2 and some other bleeding edge stuff?
<sirriffsalot> recordmydesktop? What's that haha
<Arkhana> Btw can you help me with recording sound? Both Alsa and Jack don't wirk in Audacity
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: you have to tell audacity to route between jack correctly
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: That is a new app in 13.04
<smartboyhw_> For Ubuntu Studio
<sirriffsalot> Aha?
<Arkhana> Ok
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: if you're a more graphical user interface guy, fire up patchage, so you can route 'till you bleed
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: It captures your audio+video data of your current desktop session
<sirriffsalot> Oo
<smartboyhw_> yep
<sirriffsalot> Might need that to show others how to use ardour etc
<sirriffsalot> My vocalist isn't exactly a linux-user lol
<sirriffsalot> What the hell, I'll try it
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: That is a good use:P
<sirriffsalot> I trust zequence so
<smartboyhw_> sirriffsalot: You should, he's our (Ubuntu Studio Team's) Project Lead
<sirriffsalot> Yeah, hence my trust ;D
<zequence> It's basically ardour3 from Debian Multimedia Teams git repo, with some added dependencies in order to get it built, and also a patch by falktx
<zequence> I was just testing it for myself so far
<sirriffsalot> Yeah, I only had recordmydesktop and one other as a new install
<sirriffsalot> Lol, cool
<Arkhana> Sirriffsalot: I can use the cmdline as well
<sirriffsalot> One of the first programs in linux I've used that worked on first attempt from start to finish
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: sorry?
<sirriffsalot> .ogv .. that's new
<Arkhana> The command line
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: I know.. but what of it?
<zequence> I was mixing an album for a friend and had some CPU problems with ardour2 and effects. Switched to ardour3, everything was fine
<sirriffsalot> zequence: really!
<sirriffsalot> zequence: sounds strange
<sirriffsalot> But hey, ardour 3 is definitely a  huge leap, even I can tell that
<sirriffsalot> zequence: any idea what caused the cpu problems in 2?
<zequence> It's so much easier to work with
<sirriffsalot> hellyea
<sirriffsalot> Especially with a 4-core computer
<sirriffsalot> I tend to have 900 regions around at the end of recording.. so record-enabling at that point used to take five seconds, lol
<Arkhana> Sirriffsalot: I'm going to check it all out later, but I think I can makr it
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: well, patchage makes routing easier, rather than using qjackctl
<Arkhana> I don't know about any of these
<Arkhana> Never heard of them
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: oh, you're very new to this?
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: how far have you got?
<sirriffsalot> gotten* meh
<Arkhana> I am kinda new to alsa and jack but not to linux
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: well what are you struggling with exactly?
<Arkhana> At this moment: nothing. But at my pc, I couldn't record
<Arkhana> And I could only select Jack as input
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: when jack runs, which is an audio server, is is the sound-routing master, so to speak
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: it's the boss. So all sound goes through jack when it runs
<Arkhana> Ok
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: and patchage is basically a graphical way for you to route sound as much as you like
<Arkhana> And what is routing? Does patchage let the sound go trough diffrent ways?
<sirriffsalot> zequence: hey, wanna help me out with finding the right guitar-sound with eq's? I'll give you a small recording of the raw guitar-sound, and you tweak it to something you find fits a pop-like song, and slap it back to me
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: yeah, routing is basically feeding sound in different directions
<sirriffsalot> If you've got rhythmbox or some audio player sending sound, you can route it's output to your speakers, so you actually hear something
<sirriffsalot> That's the simplest of routing, you'll get more advanced as you go along
<Arkhana> Output is OK already
<sirriffsalot> So if you wanna record something, route the output of whatever you want to record, to audacious input
<Arkhana> But its also possible that with the wrong routing the sound is very distorted
<Arkhana> ?
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: absolutely, you gotta route things right, hehe
<zequence> sirriffsalot: I could give it a shot. I mostly mix metal, all though that probably matters less. I don't spend a lot of time working on it
<Arkhana> Lol i love those kind of sounds that nobody wants but are still good
<zequence> wish I had more time, and a nice studio
<sirriffsalot> zequence: metal?! really? I'll stick to you, but hang on, gonna fetch it
<DarkEra> would be nice to use zynaddsubfx in ardour 3 when working with midi :)
<Arkhana> Hey everybody: I know how to record LP's in a cheap way with Ardour or Audacity
<smartboyhw> This, is the best 4-way talk I've ever heard in this channel.
<Arkhana> Wanna know?
<DarkEra> smartboyhw, :D
<Arkhana> Smartboyhw, DarkEra: Lol we are talking u just watching
<DarkEra> :D
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Are you recording it first? ;)
<smartboyhw> lol
<sirriffsalot> zequence: nope, hehe
<sirriffsalot> zequence: but it was on my studio laptop, had to export and move it
<Arkhana> Hey does anyone know a good VSTi program for UStudio?
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: fraid not.. :/
<Arkhana> Sirriffsalot: t
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: cómo?
<Arkhana> Must be pure Windows technology
<Arkhana> Sirriffsalot: must be pure Windows technology, vsr
<Arkhana> Vsr
<Arkhana> Vst
<sirriffsalot> I know what it is??
<Arkhana> Yes, but I meaned that something like VST isn't likely to be ported to Linux
<Arkhana> Except Ardour
<Arkhana> But that's only for VSTfx
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: well.. you can use them in wine (which is a windows emulator that runs the programs as if it were windows OS)
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: but since these companies are closed source and proprietary, I doubt linux will ever be able to make their tweaked versions
<Arkhana> Yes I know about Wine
<Arkhana> But Wine has lend some code from ReactOS, a project to build Windows from scratch
<Arkhana> And ReactOS has dissasembled a
<Arkhana> Some pieces of Windows
<sirriffsalot> Right..?
<Arkhana> So I think at the moment that Wine is really good, Microsoft will stop Wine
<Arkhana> Just some info
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: how are they going to stop wine? hehe
<Arkhana> By judging them
<sirriffsalot> I doubt the people that are wayy above them will really care what judgement the arch-bishops of windows preach :)
<Arkhana> Might be
<Arkhana> Since Linux has no commercials
<sirriffsalot> Or demant any payment
<Arkhana> And a lot of people don't understand Linux
<Arkhana> In example: it has not disk numbers
<Arkhana> People won't understand that
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: I'm not THAT knowledgable about linux.. hehe
<Arkhana> And even less people know about Syllable, but Syllable is friggin' fast
<Arkhana> Boot time: 10 secs
<Arkhana> For the OS itself
<Arkhana> On a 10 year old PC
<sirriffsalot> Well yea.. but not really studio compatible..
<sirriffsalot> Arkhana: and hey, if you want quickness, try slax
<Arkhana> Ok
<Arkhana> Try Kolibri OS
<sirriffsalot> No need to have it installed, just on a usb stick :P
<Arkhana> Nothing beats that
<Arkhana> My PC doesn't boot USB
<Arkhana> Filf
<Arkhana> Filthy thing
<sirriffsalot> Still not studio-compatible=8
<Arkhana> You have a point... :D
<Arkhana> But using them both is best
<sirriffsalot> I'll trade a thousand x-runs for 1-minute extended boot-time any day
<Arkhana> ?
<Arkhanos> What is the slowest OS btw
<sirriffsalot> Arkhanos: windows
<sirriffsalot> ;D
<sirriffsalot> Arkhanos: x-runs are moments when the jack audio server can't handle the things going on and so the sound has a slight lagg og glitch sound.. like a rip in a cd
<sirriffsalot> Not as bad, but noticeable
<Arkhanos> Sirriffsalot: do you know the buzz w
<sirriffsalot> Arkhanos: no
<Arkhanos> That appears at wrong amplifiers
<Arkhanos> If you hear that from your PC
<sirriffsalot> Oh
<sirriffsalot> Uhm
<Arkhanos> Then you can recognize if your computer is working hard
<sirriffsalot> Are you still talking about x-runs? What it sounds like?
<Arkhanos> Like a mmmmmmmmmm
<Arkhanos> And not about x-runs
<Arkhanos> It's an analog sound
<sirriffsalot> Ah
<sirriffsalot> You hard drive I guess?
<sirriffsalot> Being recorded :P
<Arkhanos> No
<opus2> opuscontinuum
<Arkhanos> If you plug a cable into your analog amplifier
<Arkhanos> And you touch the other end of the cable with your finger
<Arkhanos> That sounf
<sirriffsalot> Ah yea
<Arkhanos> Sound
<sirriffsalot> What about it?
<Arkhanos> Is it called that way?
<sirriffsalot> Is what called that way?
<Arkhanos> The buzz from the amplifier. Opus2 said it was called opuscontinuum
<Arkhanos> Anyway, if it comes from your PC
<sirriffsalot> Arkhanos: hehe, I think he was trying to change his nick^^
<Arkhanos> And it's getting lower
<sirriffsalot> "<-> opus2 is now known as opuscontinuum"
<Arkhanos> Your PC is working
<Arkhanos> Aha
<sirriffsalot> Arkhanos: not sure what the sound it called
<Arkhanos> I know it as a '50 Hz buzz'
<Arkhanos> But it's not 50 hz in tone
<Arkhanos> It has got sound over the whole spectrum, but you hear the sound 50 times per second
<sirriffsalot> This is sounding weird..
<sirriffsalot> What are you recording exactly?
<Arkhanos> How do you mean?
<sirriffsalot> What are you recording??
<sirriffsalot> What's making the buzz?
<Arkhanos> The audio cicuit
<Arkhanos> It's short-circuited in some way
<Arkhanos> You hear it when you amplify a wrong circuit
<Arkhanos> Are you testing it now?
<sirriffsalot> I can't help you here I'm afraid.. :7
<sirriffsalot> Ask in #ubuntu perhaps
<sirriffsalot> Be precise
<sirriffsalot> And if no luck strikes, go to ubuntuforums and post an even more detailed report there
<Arkhanos> No, it's not really a problem
<Arkhanos> It hasn't anything to do with the PC itself
<Arkhanos> I only meant that you can know if the pc is working by hearing this sound
<Arkhanos> Just a tip
<opuscontinuum> is your equipment grounded properly?
<opuscontinuum> your just hearing a feedback loop.
<holstein> yeah, i have to agree.. the "hum" is not going to be from software
<holstein> *maybe* you are routing something in through jack that is allowing you to hear something that is being plugged in incorrectly
<opuscontinuum> is this analog amplifier a separate device? or is it in your computer case?
<studio-user200> Ciao a tutti :)
<studio-user200> Volevo sapere se tra gli strumenti di questa distribuzione fosse disponibile un programma equivalente a Magix Foto :) e che quindi fosse in grado di creare "videomontaggi" con l'uso di foto in pratica e una musica sotto scelta da me...
<studio-user200> ?? nessuno sa rispondermi ? xD
<holstein> studio-user200: please wait
<holstein> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<holstein> studio-user200: ^^
<studio-user200> thx :)
<Arkhanos> The amplifier is separate
<Arkhanos> Actually, the amplifier is a mixing table
<Arkhanos> And indeed, the amplifier is not grounded well
<Arkhanos> It's in a wooden robe
<Arkhanos> And the mixing table has rubber at the bottom
<kuranevi> hi,
<kuranevi> can we use the skype on ubuntu studio13?
<Arkhanos> Hey
<Arkhanos> Yep, you can
<Arkhanos> Type 'sudo -i'
<Arkhanos> After that, type your password
<MaynardWaters> kuranevi: i can use skype on ubuntu 12.04, I don't see why it wouldn't work on 13
<Arkhanos> After that, type 'apt-get install skype'
<MaynardWaters> o, it appears Arkhanos is giving you real help
<Arkhanos> And you're done
<MaynardWaters> shouldnt the software center also be an easy method to find and install skype?
<MaynardWaters> not that i am trying to knock Arkhanos execellent help
<Arkhanos> Software center: ok
<Arkhanos> Only a little slow at my pc
<Arkhanos> But it's as good as terminal
<Arkhanos> Maybe better, since the terminal is a little hard to beginners
<kuranevi> ok
<kuranevi> but i become a error:
<kuranevi> E: skype paketi konumlandırılamıyor
<kuranevi> his meaning: skype packet can not find a position
<Arkhanos> Ok
<Arkhanos> Now try with the software center
<kuranevi> he can not find skype
<Arkhanos> I'm going to watch the news now
<kuranevi> thank you
<Unit193> !partner | kuranevi
<ubottu> kuranevi: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Unit193> That's what has Skype.
<Unit193> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<MaynardWaters> Nice help Unit193, thanks.
<Unit193> Sure.
<Arkhanos> Yes, it's something new for me
<Arkhanos> So Unit193's advice is indeed very nice
<kuranevi> dont work
<Arkhanos> Ow, that's a bummer
<Unit193> What's wrong?
<Arkhanos> You can compile Skype, do you know what that means?
<kuranevi> no
<Unit193> Where's the source to it?   It's a closed source application, so chances that you have the source is really limited.
<Unit193> kuranevi: Did you add the repo, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype  ?
<Arkhanos> Unit193 has a point
<Arkhanos> No, I didn't advice that
<Arkhanos> But I read on google that that's the way it should work
<Arkhanos> I mean: Unit193's way
<kuranevi> you mmean this:
<kuranevi> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Unit193> Yep, then   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<kuranevi> my terminal do nothing
<kuranevi> look:
<kuranevi> root@Kuranevi-Studio:~# sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<kuranevi> root@Kuranevi-Studio:~#
<Arkhanos> Just try to move on. Maybe that will work
<kuranevi> how
<Arkhanos> By typing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Arkhanos> Just try if that works
<kuranevi> can i try from the official site for ubuntu 10.04?
<kuranevi> 12.04
<kuranevi> to downloading?
<Arkhanos> Do you mean downloading the program there?
<Arkhanos> I think you have a bigger chance if you look at the Skype website
<Unit193> What's wrong with this method?  It's from the official repos, and will update with the rest of the system.
<kuranevi> yes, but in the official site, i have only the possibility for ubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 12.04. but have ubuntu studio 13....
<kuranevi> i dont know Unit193
<Arkhanos> Well, try both methods
<kuranevi> ok, i try
<Unit193> (Really should only do one...)
<kuranevi> i do the 12.04
<Arkhanos> And you were just doing that?
<phoenix67> skype is in the main repo in 13.04
<Unit193> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Arkhanos> 61 kB install size... That's not a full Skype program
<Unit193> !info skype-bin partner
<ubottu> skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 29926 kB, installed size 35964 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Unit193> Happy now?
<Arkhanos> Yup, now I'm happy
<Arkhanos> But kuranevi: does it work now?
<kuranevi> yes, it work now... i think for why not work from repo ... under software resources turkish server selected
<Arkhanos> ?
 * Arkhanos is away for a sec
<kuranevi> i have installed the skype 4.1
<kuranevi> i can login with my skype account
<Arkhanos> Ok but first make a test call
<kuranevi> is OK
<Arkhanos> (^_^)
<kuranevi> i have logout, and want login with my msn account
<kuranevi> but skype log me not in with microsoft account
<Arkhanos> Weird
<kuranevi> :(ü
<kuranevi> i can not login with microsoft account
<Arkhanos> Wait, I've found something that might help you
<Arkhanos> community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Can-t-login-with-Microsoft-account-with-4-1-and-Ubuntu-12-10/td-p/1235208
<Arkhanos> Might help you, according to the page it doesn't always work
<Arkhanos> Does it help?
<kuranevi> no
<Arkhanos> Ok
<kuranevi> i have a solution
<Arkhanos> Then you must install it over new
<kuranevi> i will forgot the microsoft account
<Arkhanos> Sure, you can do that
<kuranevi> i can login with skype account
<Arkhanos> But did you unistall Skype now?
<kuranevi> Arkhanos, are you Arkhana?
<Arkhanos> Yes
<kuranevi> oops
<Arkhanos> It's because if my phone can't find wifi
<kuranevi> ;)
<Arkhanos> Then the connection will break but IRC doesn't know
<Arkhanos> So I have to wait then until Arkhana is dissapeared
<Arkhanos> And I've changed to Arkhanos so I can still chat
<kuranevi> hmm
<Arkhanos> ?
<kuranevi> so
<kuranevi> i have try the skype 4,1 in my other PC with LMint 14 installed
<Arkhanos> So Arkhanos is Arkhana
<kuranevi> and the same problem
<Arkhanos> I'm leaving now
<kuranevi> OK Arkhanos
<kuranevi> excuse me, i identify you too late
<kuranevi> what have you do today
<kuranevi> in your Queens day?
<kuranevi> ;)
<DarkEra> i guess that will be Kings day from now on :P
<Arkhanos> Yes, that will be Kings day
<Arkhanos> I've seen a part of the abdication
<Arkhanos> And what I've done in my Queens Day:
<Arkhanos> My little brother went with a truck driver
<Arkhanos> It's from an organisation who let children with a handicap drive with truckers on Queens Day
<Arkhanos> After that, I went to a flea market
<Arkhanos> Lol you've missed my answer
<Arkhanos> About what I've done today
<Arkhanos> Goodbye everybody
<MaynardWaters> does anyone know where the mixxx down goes when you hit record
<MaynardWaters> ????
<MaynardWaters> duh, music > mixxx > recordings
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-01
<kapitan> hello
<Unit193> Hello.
<kapitan> i use ubuntu studio as my main laptop system :)
<kapitan> very happy with it
<kapitan> the only thing i could have it working
<kapitan> is the cpu scaling
<kapitan> on the low latency kernel
<kapitan> is 13.04 going to support i7 platforms?
<kapitan> *couldn't
<Unit193> Why wouldn't it?
<kapitan> because 12.04 doesn't :)
<kapitan> my platform  at least
<kapitan> x64 low latency 3.X...40
<Unit193> Should be able to use the cpufrequtils for cpu scaling.
<kapitan> basically cpufreq-info returns:
<kapitan> no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
<kapitan> and i assumed there was a module missing
<kapitan> and my system is missing the folder: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq
<kapitan> my proc is i7-2670QM
<Unit193> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/179771 found some old stuff that had issues as well, I don't have anything like that at all, so could only recommend nomodeset, and trying in #ubuntu
<kapitan> yeah i was reading there
<kapitan> too bad
<kapitan> by they way ...your link is to another problem, fortunately not mine, mine is just that i don't have cpu scaling
<Unit193> Yeah, just an example of more.
<kapitan> oksss, thanks anyway, i'll ask there ;)
<Unit193> Sorry.
<kapitan> no problem man, i found some info...http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_power_20&num=1
<kapitan> and here https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=150743&p=10
<kapitan> last question then
<kapitan> which kernel version on 13.04?
<Unit193> 3.8
<kapitan> ok cool, that might solve my problem
<Unit193> Heh, all the ones I compiled after 3.8.2 were duds for me. :/
<kapitan> duds?
<Unit193> Not working for my computer.
<kapitan> oh haahh, sorry my first language is not english :D
<Unit193> Well mine is gibberish, so we're set.
<kapitan> lol
<kapitan> is raring for the repos?
<Unit193> Raring has been released, yeah.
<kapitan> ok i am going to add the repos just for the kernel for now
<Unit193> Ehh.... That's generally not exactly recommended.
<Unit193> Don't want to upgrade?
<kapitan> my internet connection sucks here
<kapitan> i'll do it
<kapitan> just want to see if it works and switch back if now
<kapitan> if not
<kapitan> can't find the repos lol...how come man :)
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux if you know how to recover from it....
<kapitan> yeah i can just switch back with grub, it usually keeps the old ones...
<kapitan> or maybe there is a ppa with just kernels somewhere...
<kapitan> thank you for the link!
<Unit193> Think xorg-edgers might?
<kapitan> checking :d
 * Unit193 out.
<RenderedLife> hi .. i just read that 13.04 was just released   :-)    … then i read that if i have 12.10 (I do) that i should reinstall instead of upgrade   :-(      i spent literally months fighting with my system to get it running the latest version of Ardour 3 properly due to how messed up Pulse audio is … and now i have to do that all over again?
<DarkEra> well, i have Ardour 3 running on my system since yesterday and while playing around a bit with it i didn't encounter any problem
<smartboyhw> RenderedLife: You CAN upgrade.
<DarkEra> you could try to install it on another partition and test it
<smartboyhw> We just don't recommend it
<DarkEra> upgrading can be done but can be risky
<RenderedLife> yes .. and when i read that an upgrade is not recommended .. i usually put a lot of stock in that …
<RenderedLife> Pulse audio just simply does not play nicely with Jack, and I didn't realize that when I first installed UbuntuStudio  .. if i'm going to need to reinstall a distro, i'd probably rather just switch to one that's more recommended by the Ardour devs ..
<RenderedLife> i was so happy to finally get everything working ..
<RenderedLife> and now there's a release of Ubuntu Studio that seems to address a few core issues .. but if i do an upgrade, i assume additional risk of things breaking ..
<DarkEra> i still would go with a second partition and install 13.04 on it to try it and see how it works. Maybe you can copy the setup you got for Ardour 3 if it doesn't work out. I don't know if that's a option and works?
<RenderedLife> DarkEra … that's not a road i want to go down … i spend months agonizing over creating a clean system that works … i have no interest in making new partitions and messing everything up … I know Ardour 3 will work .. i also know that it will require jumping through hoops to customize and to overcome the failing of Pulse Audio .. and that's work i've already done ..
<smartboyhw_> Rendered: Reminder: We don't include Ardiur
<smartboyhw_> 3 as default in 13.04
<DarkEra> smartboyhw_,  i think he knows that because he has Ardour 3 installed on 12.10 from or a ppa or built from source
<DarkEra> :)
<DarkEra> there's not much to mess up by creating another partition but if one doesn't know how to do it the right way i can understand that
<DarkEra> i'm not going to force it upon you RenderedLife it's your choice and you have to switch and set it up anyway once 12.10 isn't supported anymore :)
<RenderedLife> DarkEra, smartboyhw .. yes, i have built Ardour from source, and then I paid for a subscription and installed the package which I got directly from the devs ..  there are known issues with distro versions, so i have always avoided that … and i know "how" to create a new partition .. my point is .. i'm working on creating a clean system .. i have no interest in creating multiple boots just to work around issues with a distro ..
<DarkEra> i understand that
<tuples_> I upgraded 12.10 to 13.04, I don't recommend it >.>
<tuples_> the upgrade path, that is
<tuples_> well, it broke for me anyways
<tuples_> I had messed with pulse & jack to get a USB sound card working
<tuples_> after the upgrade, pulse and jack no like each other
<tuples_> I've pulled out all jack related configs, then wiped all user pulse configs to have pulse recreate them
<tuples_> I now have sound, but pulse isn't going through jack
<tuples_> so presently I'll need to kill pulse and start jack
<tuples_> not the end of the world, but it took me quite a while to get to that point
<tuples_> I'll have to reconfigure to make pulse a jack client but I'm in no hurry to tackle that :p
<zequence> tuples_: jack and pulse work flawlessly on 13.04
<zequence> tuples_: If using default configs
<zequence> pulseaudio had a bug that was fixed in 3.0, which made jack not be able to grab the card from pulseaudio
<zequence> I'm talking about the interaction now, not the audio servers by themselves. There will always be bugs of some kind
<zequence> bug #1163638
<ubottu> bug 1163638 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio fails to release card to jack" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163638
<zequence> Another bug, which caused jack to crash is fixed in all releases now
<DarkEra> for me, now i'm working a bit more with it, 13.04 is the best release yet. The sound is smooth when using jack, ardour, zynaddsubfx etc. Awesome
<tuples_> zequence: upgrading on day 2 of the release may not have been the wisest move :p
<tuples_> I haven't started/tested jack yet (not that pulse is working)
<tuples_> but I'm quite a bit more hopeful :)
<zequence> tuples_: If you make your own custom configs, than from my point of view, I can't tell what is likely to work on your system or not
<zequence> tuples_: Not much has happened since 13.04 was released. It's a stable release, and surely there are bugs, but not just by automation.
<zequence> In fact, there has been very little changes to Ubuntu Studio the last month before it was released
<zequence> tuples_: What is not working with pulse?
<tuples_> pulse default sink set to jack.  Pulse threw errors about connecting to the jack server socket.
<tuples_> default out, that is :)
<tuples_> wiping user configs for pulse fixed it, or stopped it from routing to jack
<tuples_> I'd had these configs for a long time though, so there may have been older, obsolete/changed pulse configs involved
<tuples_> it struck me as odd though.  It worked perfectly before.
<tuples_> where I became more confused was getting the usb soundcard to work with jack while routing output through pulse (so I could use laptop headphone jack since I seem to have lost all my stereo 1/16 -> 1/8 converter)
<tuples_> and then running an OS upgrade within a week
<tuples_> I touched lots of configs, then touched more configs
<tuples_> I think it will either be fixed, or I'll have a better grasp on what's happening when I try to reconfig pulse as a jack client.
<tuples_> I suppose I could have searched around for old /etc configs to make diffs and see if anything minor changed with pulse
<zequence> There's no need for any configs beyond the default configs
<zequence> Starting jackdbus will automatically start jack_sink and jack_source for pulseaudio
<zequence> there may be problems if you have restarted jack a few times, this happens to me
<zequence> ..as for the automation of jack_sink and _source
<zequence> Those are created automatically by pulseaudio-module-jack, btw
<zequence> Which is installed by default
<tuples_> I've been using LADI so I do tend to restart jack
<zequence> pulseaudio-module-jack is the jackdbus_detect module, included in the main pulseaudio source, but packaged separately
<tuples_> sounds like I need to go back to basics, as far as configs :)
<tuples_> the basics sound more sensible than they used to be
<tuples_> for jack and for pulse :)
<zequence> the jackdbus detect module is not thoroughly developed, so it might need some work. It's more like an example module
<zequence> But, it works
<zequence> Since 13.04, it will only create 2 channels for PA, no matter how many channels your jack device has
<zequence> Most people only need a stereo connection. Also, each channel eats CPU
<zequence> The channel config can be changed in /etc/pulse/default.pa
<zequence> .ifexists module-jackdbus-detect.so
<zequence> load-module module-jackdbus-detect channels=2
<tuples_> cool, thx
<nixnine> I need a keylogger for studio.  Any suggestions?
<Inoki> Hi guys, any designers here?
<zequence> Inoki: You mean, like graphic designer?
<zequence> I'm sure there are some here who dabble. I'm more into audio myself
<Inoki> zequence: hiya, yer, graphics.
<Inoki> zequence: while we're at it, I wrote an article about Ubuntu Studio today :D
<Inoki> zequence: might wanna check it out: http://live4p.com/index.php?site=news&id=335
<zequence> Inoki: Nice article
<Inoki> zequence: Thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-02
<Koori> I just upgraded Ubuntustudio to 13.04, menus and notifications are in English, but orage clock and qjackctl are in Spanish, I wish to change everything to English, how can I do it?
<Amarok_TR> Arkhana: hi, i am kuranevi
<baggins_> Hi. Just installed ubuntu studio 13.04 on a dell E6500. no life in the wireless card. need help. drivers?
<SunStar> try installing NDIS wrappers and wicd from the ubuntu software center
<baggins_> okay trying
<baggins_> fyi - the wifi indicator on the laptop is dark. switch for wireless is on, bluetooth light is lit.
<baggins_> NDIS wrappers is looking for an inf file to install the driver.
<SunStar> go to the manufacturer's website and download the drivers if you dont have a disk for it already
<baggins_> wicd throwing error: could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface.
<SunStar> windows driver*
<baggins_> downloaded drivers from dell. they only had windows drivers.
<SunStar> yeah thats what you want
<DarkEra> not sure but is that a intel wifi card in the E6500?
<baggins_> i found a bcmvwl.inf file in the vwl folder. that's the only inf file i can find.
<baggins_> when i try that file it tells me: module could not be loaded. Error was: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. "Is the ndiswrapper module installed?"
<baggins_> @DarkEra - yes, they appear to be Intel
<baggins_> So, how do I find out if the ndiswrapper is installed?
<baggins_> tried two drivers. bcmvwl claims the driver is invalid. netwlx32 and netwnx32 say the hardware is not present.
<baggins_> i just upgraded this from US 12.04 the wireless was working.
<DarkEra> if it was working in 12.04 you should not have to download any drivers at all
<baggins_> tried another driver: bcmwl5 says that hardware is present. Still getting the message about the ndiswrapper.
<DarkEra> upgrading isn't flawless and can cause trouble
<DarkEra> did you install ndiswrapper and reboot?
<DarkEra> but then again, if it worked on 12.04 ootb you shouldn't need ndiswrapper or drivers from outside
<baggins_> can't be sure ndiswrapper was installed. shouldn't it be installed with the driver?
<baggins_> i'm trying a reboot. back in a few. tnx.
<baggins_> i'm back DarkEra and SunStar. still no wifi  :(
<DarkEra> <baggins_> can't be sure ndiswrapper was installed. shouldn't it be installed with the driver? ----> you need to install ndiswrapper or through the Software Center or Synaptic or through the terminal
<DarkEra> then load that inf file in there and reboot
<DarkEra> baggins_, but you said it worked on 12.04 but after the upgrade wifi stopped working... right?
<baggins_> tru DarkEra
<DarkEra> in that case you don't need ndiswrapper or download a windows driver from my point of view
<baggins_> i know, it's crazy right?
<DarkEra> something went wrong somewhere with the upgrade, that's for sure
<DarkEra> but my knowledge is yet too limited to help any further. I would suggest to download the 13.04 iso and look if the wifi works from a live session
<baggins_> will do. thanks DarkEra
<DarkEra> baggins_, sorry i can't be of more help at the moment
<baggins_> sokay, i appreciate the help
<DarkEra> thanks :)
<DarkEra> i hope you can get it sorted and we see you around some more
<baggins_> right on
<DarkEra> i'll keep my fingers crossed and hope it works on the live session of the 13.04
<baggins_> DarkEra - found the answer at http://askubuntu.com/questions/132894/how-to-fix-ndiswrapper-not-found
<baggins_> fix suggestion #2 did the job.
<baggins_> **ahhh*
<baggins_> thanks again!
<DarkEra> baggins_, that's great :)
<DarkEra> i hope it works now
<baggins_> i'm going to restart and make sure that ndiswrapper starts on boot.
<lousygarua> Just installed Ubuntu Studio :) Can't wait to see if my E-MU works with it!
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-03
<zequence> lousygarua: Have you used that device on Linux before?
<lousygarua> zequence, no, I only recently got it it back at my apartment and back then it wasn't fully supported. I saw that it's now supported so I said let's give it a try, and what do you know, it works!
<lousygarua> I wonder if my MIDI keyboard will work as well
<zequence> most midi keyboards do
<zequence> as long as they use generic drivers
<zequence> Well, many, anyway
<lousygarua> zequence, good to know, i will check tomorrow, it's 3 am here
<zequence> I'm assuming it's a usb midi keyboard
<lousygarua> zequence, yeah it's a regular USB keyboard
<Guest95268> jack freezing can anybody help thanks
<marious> bbbb
<devtekbeta> im looking to create a live usb of ubuntuStudio to test my hardware, the live image i want to download is the same image you use to install the os on a system right?
<holstein> devtekbeta: the live installer
<holstein> we dont have an official alternate anymore AFAIK
<devtekbeta> so after i test it and if it works via usb with my hardware, i can restart and use that same usb stick/image ot install it on my disk?
<holstein> devtekbeta: no restart needed.. there will be "install" options from that live environment.. but, yes, bascially
<devtekbeta> i see. thanks
<antonio__> Hallo! This is my first time in this chat and in ubuntu, and i dont know at all what Im doing.
<antonio__> Bien. Y luego?
<Arkhanos> Ok Antonio, what do you want to know?
<Arkhana> Keenan, how did you invite me?
<keenan> mean u in twitter, or?
<Arkhana> No in IRC
<keenan> i dont know!
<Arkhana> Ok, I gonna check it out on google
<devtekbeta> ok
<devtekbeta> i booted the live usb. and it worked, but it took a while to load the os from usb
<devtekbeta> is it usually faster to load/boot once installed on the internal drive
<zequence> usb is a bit slower than a hard disk
<Arkhana> Cd slower than USB
<Arkhana> DVD slower than CD
<Arkhana> Floppy slower than CD
<zequence> I would say CD is slower than DVD
<zequence> Anyway, it has to do with read speed of the medium.
<devtekbeta> it should work well then
<devtekbeta> even the internet works right away
<devtekbeta> just shame the laptop is pink
<devtekbeta> lol
<Temukano> help needed here
<Temukano> some 1?
<SunStar> yeah
<Temukano> ok..
<Temukano> I have just installed this thing in my laptop
<Temukano> but there is no wifi device detected
<Temukano> I have this HP pavilion crap.. cannot find drivers for wifi
<SunStar> check launcher menu -> settings - software updater -> additional drivers to see if it sees missing drivers it needs (will need ethernet connection)
<Temukano> but the shit is.. there is no such problem like this in any other laptop i have
<SunStar> if that doesnt work install ndis wrapper and wicd from software center. ndis wrapper can use the windows driver
<Temukano> haaa ok
<Temukano> mmm wisedom...
<Temukano> i am going to write it down
<Temukano> tnks!
<Temukano> now... another dubt
<Temukano> there is a fine app to fix the hd partitions?
<Unit193> What's wrong with 'em?
<SunStar> testdisk and photorec
<Unit193> (Testdisk is pretty awesome, but if you're going for a resize, wrong tool.)
<SunStar> gparted
<Unit193> Was an example, but you may need a live cd for that.
<Temukano> tnks
<Temukano> i just want to re organize the partitions
<Temukano> there is more than nesesesary - escuse my english, but it is not my native language---
<SunStar> gparted
<Temukano> ok
<wheeler_> oh hehe... da bin ich... geschafft moin moin... ist jeman da?!
<Unit193> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-04
<smartboyhw> !contribute
<ubottu> If you want to contribute to Ubuntu Studio, please visit #ubuntustudio-devel or join the mailing list from https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-devel
<smartboyhw> Eh that is changed
<cadux> good morning all!!!
<cadux> brazilian?..
<cadux> hello...
<hb> oyun
<hb> oyun
<smartboyhw> ?
 * cfhowlett ... suppressing the urge to go all Samuel L. Jackson "ENGLISH!" mode ...
<smartboyhw> lol
<us> anybody used conky?
<us> conky on ubuntu studio
<kapitan> hello guys, can somebody point me to the ubuntu studio repos for apt-get/synaptic?
<smartboyhw> kapitan, um the Ubuntu Studio repos are the Ubuntu ones
<kapitan> oh
<smartboyhw> kapitan, yep. All the Ubuntu Studio packages are in the Ubuntu archive
<kapitan> i tried to add raring but there are no upgrades for the main packages...
<smartboyhw> kapitan, heh. Do sudo do-release-upgrade
<smartboyhw> kapitan, read http://askubuntu.com/questions/279620/how-do-i-upgrade-from-12-10-to-13-04
<kapitan> ok, i'll try then
<kapitan> ok thanks
<kapitan> is it possible that ubuntu-video and ubuntu-graphics packages are still version 0.100 ?
<smartboyhw> kapitan, ?
<kapitan> i see that the ubuntu-studio* packages have all the same version as before...
<smartboyhw> kapitan, what? Raring is 0.113 now
<smartboyhw> 0.100 only applies to Precise
<kapitan> ok, i am not pointing to the correct repo then
<smartboyhw> kapitan, you don't have to fiddle with repos
<smartboyhw> The link I gave you, it helps
<kapitan> yes i have...i don't a normal install, a lot of packages come from ppa
<smartboyhw> kapitan, :O
<kapitan> lol
<smartboyhw> Too many PPAs are not recommended
<kapitan> i know, but without ppa my linux box wouldn't work
<kapitan> ;)
<smartboyhw> kapitan, ?
<smartboyhw> Why?
<kapitan> for example bumblebee for graphic card
<kapitan> is not in main
<smartboyhw> kapitan, you can enable universe
<smartboyhw> kapitan, indeed, Ubuntu Studio exists on Universe
<kapitan> is this correct then? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main universe
<kapitan> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main universe
<smartboyhw> kapitan, maybe try to see if you can find bumblebee in restricted and multiverse
<kapitan> yes, universe ha ubuntu-studio.* @ 0.113
<kapitan> good!
<smartboyhw> kapitan, yep
<smartboyhw> kapitan, reminder: All Ubuntu Studio metapackages reside on universe.
<kapitan> i didn't know that
<smartboyhw> kapitan, yep.
<smartboyhw> kapitan, only keeping main while using Ubuntu Studio is the world's second worst idea
<smartboyhw> The first is not enabling repos at all
<kapitan> i know, but as i told you my system is very customized, i should clean it up with best practices
<smartboyhw> kapitan, as I said: Try to seee if bumblebee exists in restricted and multiverse
<smartboyhw> Or just ask somebody to package it
<kapitan> started ! :D
<kapitan> figers crossed
<kapitan> *finger
<smartboyhw> kapitan, um it turns out no:P
<smartboyhw> kapitan, go ask in #bumblebee and get it officially packaged please
<kapitan> i am asking
<kapitan> the answer was that "there are no such plans"
<holstein> kapitan: you shouldnt need bumblebee AFAIK
<holstein> in the future
<holstein> kapitan: driver support like that is not necessarily ubuntustudio specific... i would ask in #ubuntu
<kapitan> oh well if the NVIDIA Optimus will be properly supported of course
<anb_> Have installed Ubuntu Studio on new machine, but it won't shutdown - every time I try it goes through the process then reboots immediately. Have tried shutdown -h from the terminal with same result. Any suggestions? tia
<zequence> anb_: Sounds strange. Might be a kernel bug having to do with your HW
<zequence> anb_: Please report it. While logged in, do: ubuntu-bug linux-lowlatency
<zequence> anb_: You'll need to have a launchpad account, so create one first
<zequence> https://launchpad.net/
<anb_> zequence: thanks, I have a launchpad account, but details on my other machine, and need to switch this one off first! (using same screen and keyboard)
<len-1304> Could be bios settings too
<gordonjcp> I'm considering ubuntu-studio, but it's a huge download full of stuff I don't need
<gordonjcp> all I really need out of it is the low latency kernel
<len-1304> It is ok to install xubuntu and add just the US metas you need
<len-1304> Add it then.
<gordonjcp> is that much the same as the "stock" Ubuntu linux-lowlatency kernel?
<len-1304> The package is linux-lowlatency
<gordonjcp> more specifically, the problem I'm running into is that my MIDI timing is crappy
<len-1304> That is ours. Not quite stock
<gordonjcp> even with the -ll kernel it's all over the place
<len-1304> Are you using ALSA midi or JACK midi?
<gordonjcp> ALSA
<gordonjcp> I'm using seq24
<gordonjcp> I've never been able to figure out how to use jack midi
<len-1304> According to some of the devs ALSA does have some timing problems. Jack MIDI even using the a2j bridge is supposed to be better
<gordonjcp> okay, but that doesn't appear to talk to MIDI devices
<len-1304> a2jmidid -e will bring the devices across too
<len-1304> I don't know why the a2j dev didn't make that default.
<gordonjcp> I get the impression that jack MIDI is for softsynths only
<len-1304> There are some MIDI interfaces that work with Jack only.
<len-1304> Anything firewire for example
<gordonjcp> yah, these are just plain ordinary USB ones
<gordonjcp> several types, several chipsets, one is actually part of a hardware synth
<len-1304> I have heard that they are worse for timing with just the alsa drivers. I haven't personally been able to cause problems here
<len-1304> But I don't play keys much and most of my recording is audio in.
<len-1304> I did try to make problems in testing.... so in my case I can only tell you what I have heard.
<len-1304> The authors of both Ardour and Jack say a2j is the best thing timing wise right now.
<gordonjcp> hrmm
<gordonjcp> jack wants to take over my soundcard
<len-1304> Yup
<gordonjcp> well, it can't
<len-1304>  Most people want that :)
<gordonjcp> I'm using it
<len-1304> Do you have more than one audio card?
<gordonjcp> yes, I guess I can point jack at the onboard card
<len-1304> Worth a try.
<gordonjcp> okay, what should I set for the MIDI Driver in qjackctl?
<len-1304> none.
<gordonjcp> none?
<len-1304> Just run a2jmidid -e after jack is running
<len-1304> Ya none.
<len-1304> A2J will do the work instead
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> doesn't show up in seq24
<len-1304> Again this is the recomendation of the Jack devs
<gordonjcp> I can't tell if that's going through jack or not
<gordonjcp> it sounds just as bad as before
<len-1304> Then in qjackctl click on the MIDI tab and you should see a2j
<gordonjcp> yup
<len-1304> make all your connections there
<gordonjcp> there's nothing to connect
<gordonjcp> just the audio cable
<len-1304> click on the little arrow beside a2j to see the connections
<gordonjcp> yeah, there is just MIDI Through and USB Midi Cable, on both
<len-1304> are you running any midi apps?
<gordonjcp> yes, seq24
<gordonjcp> I can set the channel port to MIDI Through in seq24 and patch it to the cable in jack, but that's even worse than without jack
<len-1304> Hmm, I don't have seq24.
<gordonjcp> that's okay
<len-1304> hang on you probably have to set seq24 to provide jack ports
<gordonjcp> ah, it doesn't look like it supports it
<len-1304> Im just installing it now.
<zequence> gordonjcp: There's a section here about hardware timers, but from what I remember, only some applications, or very few would benefit from this (qtractor has some settings for midi timer) http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=system_configuration&DokuWiki#hardware_timers
<gordonjcp> zequence: read that, did that, made no difference
<gordonjcp> timing is all over the place
<zequence> Yeah, alsa midi kind of sucks
<gordonjcp> are there any non-sucky sequencers in Linux yet?
<zequence> Anything jack midi is ok
<gordonjcp> this Atari isn't going to last for ever
<zequence> At least for me..
<gordonjcp> I tried muse, couldn't get any sound out
<gordonjcp> I tried rosegarden, it crashed all the time
<gordonjcp> also, they're not pattern-based, which is what I prefer working with
<gordonjcp> I know Cubase isn't either but at least you can seamlessly loop measures
<zequence> I actually use puredata for sequencing, but only internally. It's rock solid. If I use alsa midi to control a pd instrument I've made, it's not usable, not even close
<len-1304> Have you tried qtracktor
<gordonjcp> no, let's give that a bash
<zequence> I find muse fast to work with, but I'm used to that sort of interface
<gordonjcp> they all seem to be Qt apps
<len-1304> seq24 doesn't show up even in the alsa window.
<len-1304> QT is very common.
<zequence> There are other problems with alsa midi than just jitter
<zequence> When I was doing a lot of  tempo and time changes, no alsa based seq would play all the notes. Stuff would be dropped/skipped
<zequence> ..which is why I blame alsa. Could be they all share the same midi code too (which could either be alsa, or not - I really have no idea)
<zequence> So, I would never use ALSA midi for anything really
<gordonjcp> yeah, I don't either now
<zequence> Except controlling stuff that doesn't need to be realtime
<gordonjcp> I've never found PCs to be particularly capable of running music stuff
<len-1304> I think seq24 is actually OSS. That is the only reason I can think that it's ports would not show up in ALSA. So you have seq24->OSS->ALSA
<gordonjcp> qtractor is just *weird*
<len-1304> :)
<gordonjcp> looks interesting but after a few minutes of poking at it I still haven't figured out how to add notes to a track
<len-1304> Ya, I remember something about that.... it has been a while. I had to be on the right screen in the right mode
<gordonjcp> right, sod that, that's no good
<gordonjcp> well, thanks anyway, back to hardware sequencers and Cubase it is then
<zequence> gordonjcp: Did you try ardour3?
<zequence> It's probably not the best there is, midi wise, but it's jack midi
<gordonjcp> zequence: yeah, it's horrible
<gordonjcp> the audio stuff is okay
<gordonjcp> but I don't care about audio, I only want MIDI sequencing
<ole_> pls i need help with the jack server...after updating to the newest version of ustudio the jack server often never starts correctly...at the update process there was a dialog ask me if i want to delete old packages...could this be the reason of my problem ?
<zequence> ole_: When you do updates, and it asks you if it's ok to delete packages, it is because those packages are not needed anymore. Not related to jack. J
<zequence> ole_: It won't happen that something will be removed that you actually need
<zequence> ole_: What kind of problem are you having?
<zequence> ole_: If you like, paste the jack log to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zequence> and then post the link here
<ole_> i have already started jack one time...and now this will show you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5633579/
<zequence> ole_: Which release of Ubuntu Studio is this?
<zequence> 13.04?
<zequence> ole_: Looks like you might have a problem with pulseaudio not letting go of the card. But, this should not happen on 13.04 or later (since pulseaudio 3.0)
<ole_> i have the 13.04
<zequence> ole_: Try this: ps -eo comm | grep jack
<zequence> ole_: I'm interested to see if there is more than one jack running
<ole_> double entry
<zequence> ole_: jackd and jackdbus?
<ole_> jackdbus
<ole_> jackdbus
<zequence> ole_: wow, that's not good
<zequence> ole_: kill them. Use this command until you see no process found: killall -9 jackdbus
<ole_> ok! what now?
<zequence> ole_: How do you start jack usually?
<ole_> manually
<zequence> ole_: Yes, but do you use qjackctl, or do you use the commandline..?
<ole_> qjackctl most of the time
<zequence> ole_: Ok, so now that jack is killed, reopen qjackctl, make sure the correct audio device is selected, and try starting jack
<ole_> it fails..
<zequence> ole_: What do you see now, when you do: ps -eo comm | grep jack
<zequence> ole_: If you only tried once, that is
<ole_> ok after this upgrade to 13.04 there are listed hw:1 - firefly808u and hw:1,0 usb audio???  at the latest version of ustudio there is just the firefly 808u...no hw: 1,0 usb device
<ole_> ok the command says qjackctl
<ole_> qjackctl.real
<ole_> jackdbus
<zequence> ole_: Are you able to start jack with another audio device?
<zequence> hdmi might not work, but something like your internal audio device
<ole_> yes it works
<zequence> ole_: Ok, so is pulseaudio using your usb audio device? Are you using it for desktop audio?
<ole_> all my audio should go to the external firefly 808u device connect to my amp
<ole_> :o)
<zequence> ole_: Yes, but is pulseaudio using your usb audio device right now?
<ole_> oh gosh im that noobish as possible...when pulseaudio is alsa then it is like
<ole_> sry bout my speech
<zequence> ole_: pulseaudio is the desktop audio system
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<ole_> :) thx
<zequence> ole_: The volume control in the top bar, it controls pulseaudio. The mixer you open when clicking "Sound Settings" is pavucontrol, which is a pulseaudio mixer
<zequence> ole_: So, did you set pulseaudio to use your usb audio device?
<zequence> ole_: pacmd stat | grep "Default channel map:"
<zequence> not sure if that shows anything readable
<zequence> Anyway, you probably know
<ole_> the mixer settings for output devices listed 2 devices the speakers as seen in the command frontleft/frontright and the pulseaudio jack sink
<zequence> ole_: Which audio device are you using for desktop audio? The usb device, or the onboard device?
<ole_> onboard
<zequence> ole_: someone on ubuntuforums just reported a problem with another usb device
<zequence> ole_: Can you see the usb device in pulseaudio mixer (pavucontrol)?
<zequence> There could be a alsa usb regression, but I'm not at all sure this is your problem right now
<zequence> ole_: Could you do this, and paste in http://ubuntu.com : aplay -l
<zequence> sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ole_> the device name is not in the mixer
<zequence> ole_: Check out this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2142142
<zequence> ole_: You could try doing the same, using alsamixer from the command line: alsamixer
<zequence> To choose card, use F6
<ole_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5633755/
<zequence> ole_: If you get the same problem with alsamixer, please report a bug. Get a launchpad account, and do: report-bug alsa-base
<zequence> ..the same problem as the guy in the forum
<zequence> http://launchpad.net
<zequence> ole_: it may happen that the bug is already reported
<zequence> ole_: look for that, if you report the bug
<ole_> thank you! sometimes it works sometime not...Too many cooks spoil the broth... and so the audio system works ...sometimes :o) so all my collected points goto the zequencer help!!!
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-05
<afidegnum> hello good morning all, anyone online ?
<len-1304> afidegnum, sort of...
<smartboyhw> sort of also
<afidegnum> ah, ok
<afidegnum> I am trying to install ubuntu studio themes, and I am directed to add ubuntu studio repository
<afidegnum> but I can't locate the ubuntu repository quantal main... where do I get it ?
<zequence> afidegnum: Ubuntu Studiio does not have its own repository
<afidegnum> ah, ok,
<zequence> afidegnum: Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu, which means we share the same repos
<smartboyhw> afidgenum: And you can't just have main
<smartboyhw> You'll need universe
<afidegnum> ok, I am trying to follow the documentation of this page.
<afidegnum> http://www.belutz.net/2007/05/11/installing-ubuntu-studio-theme/
<afidegnum> what is left to do?
<zequence> afidegnum: That is from 2007. You can find the ubuntustudio-look in the Ubuntu repo. Just install it: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-look
<zequence> But, the theme was for gnome2
<smartboyhw> …
<zequence> and, I'm not sure it's avilable anymore
<afidegnum> ubuntustudio-look is already the newest version.
<afidegnum> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<afidegnum> and I can't find it in the system menu.
<zequence> afidegnum: So, it's already installed
<afidegnum> well the system is being upgraded to ubuntu studio with all features instaled
<afidegnum> but the old look is still the normal ubuntu theme
<afidegnum> and I can't locate any ubuntu studio theme...
<zequence> afidegnum: It's not there anymore
<afidegnum> lol
<zequence> The package ubuntustudio-theme is not avilable anymore
<zequence> We moved to XFCE, when gnome2 was dropped
<afidegnum> does it mean is not more officially available?
<zequence> Yes
<zequence> You can however get an older package
<zequence> Look for packages for 10.04 Lucid. ubuntustudio-theme
<afidegnum> hmm... meaning I have to brake bones :(
<afidegnum> ok, is there a way to install ubuntu 3d features?
<zequence> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntustudio-theme
<zequence> here mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/u/ubuntustudio-look/ubuntustudio-theme_0.38.3_all.deb
<zequence> That's the theme
<afidegnum> what about the look?
<zequence> afidegnum: What exactly are you trying to do?
<zequence> Install a gnome2 theme, install an icon theme, what?
<smartboyhw> lol
<afidegnum> was there any msg for me... I was disconnected
<len-1304> What did you last see?
<afidegnum> pls I broke my unity windows, by conifuguring conpiz now i can't see any windows again.. how do I bring CCMS via terminal?
<zequence> afidegnum: We don't offer support for Unity, only Ubuntu Studio. You should find better help at #ubuntu or if they have a unity channel
<Arkhanos> What do I have to enter in the file 40_custom if I want to boot a non-Linux machine?
<Arkhanos> Non-Linux OS, I meant
<zequence> Arkhanos: You mean, like Windows?
<zequence> First, try creating the grub list automatically: sudo update-grub
<Arkhanos> Not Windows
<zequence> or: update-grub2
<zequence> Arkhanos: Are you the guy who was here asking about this before?
<Arkhanos> Yep
<zequence> Arkhanos: Well, I think you might have better luck at a grub related channel
<zequence> ..or forum
<Arkhanos> Ok, thanks
<Arkhanos> Zequence: you were involved in Ubuntu Studio development, aren't you?
<Arkhanos> Do you know the lines to boot Ubuntu Studio from Grub Legacy?
<ole__> moin
<Arkhana> ?
<ole_> @ zequencer: 3.5.0-27-lowlatency does the magic! now my external card does the job!
<zequence> ole_: You installed 3.5 to 13.04?
<ole_> theres a version between i think ?! listet at the grub loader
<ole_> 3.8.0-19-lowlatency ->updated to the 13.04
<ole_> ...do i ever understand this system ?
<ole_> *s e u f z *
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-28
<liw_> 你好
<liw_> 没人说话？？
<holstein> liw_: whats your quesiton?
<holstein> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<liw_> 没问题，试试是否有人在
<holstein> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<holstein> liw_: ^
<holstein> 我不说你的语言
<IotaSpencer> heh
 * IotaSpencer <3 utf-8 + jp packs
<IotaSpencer> (since thats whats allowing it for me)
<wickedheadache> wow
<wickedheadache> is it posible to get real time?
<zequence> wickedheadache: With jack you mean? With U
<zequence> With Ubuntu Studio you have that by default
<wickedheadache> it's "realtime" and not generic, i can't tell by reading the site itself what is downloaded
<wickedheadache> ??
<wickedheadache> sorry that was a question
<wickedheadache> from reading i am assumeing "low latency is default... i have no idea
<wickedheadache> well i'll try looking at the iso...
<zequence> wickedheadache: You mean is there a realtime kernel?
<zequence> This is not equal to getting realtime
<zequence> There's no realtime kernel in the Ubuntu repo
<wickedheadache> yea its been a while since i've been around to ask
<wickedheadache> that's fine
<wickedheadache> i'm guessing it's in beta or called something else now...
<zequence> wickedheadache: As I said, therers no realtime kernel in the Ubuntu repos
<zequence> Hasn't been a real one since 9.10
<zequence> linux-lowlatency is a preemptive kernel with no realtime patch. It's ok for most use cases, and is what we have by default in Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> We might reintroduce it as an alternative, if someone gets around to do the work. Maintaining it is a bit more work, and it's also prone to more unforseen bugs
<wickedheadache> of course, wish i could help =/
<wickedheadache> it was worth it i think, i was unaware it was needed its own support entirely
<wickedheadache> craziness
<wickedheadache> what do you do for pci-E  latencies? is that hw locked?
<zequence> wickedheadache: pci-E latencies should be lower than for PCI. The kernel takes care of that, pretty much
<zequence> reliable preemptiveness may come down to other variables though, such as shared IRQ
<zequence> or as OvenWerk1 often points out, processor type (hyperthreading can be bad), and which mode it is running at (ondemand, or performance)
<zequence> To find out what you can push from your kernel, you can use the tools in the rt-tests package3
<wickedheadache>  well not only that but there is pci schedualing to the cpu and crap sopposedly handled with some hw i assume,
<wickedheadache> yea that would be helpful
<zequence> pci-E has a shorter route to processing, so to my understanding, at least in theory, it should be more reliable in lower latencies under the right circumstances
<wickedheadache> was a time i was attempting to figure out why there was no agp x16 ettc xD
<wickedheadache> but i have little hands on with pci e x or etc
<wickedheadache> hopes this changes soon
<wickedheadache> i have pci-e now yea
<wickedheadache> pci-e is also digital/full duplex?
<wickedheadache> >agp
<zequence> "a PCIe bus link supports full-duplex communication between any two endpoints, with no inherent limitation on concurrent access across multiple endpoints", from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express
<Guest98969> hello, does somebody else have problems whith the root-password in a fresh ubuntu 14.04 installation ? sometimes it works, sometimes not
<IotaSpencer> I've noticed that after a install that i can't login to my user after the second restart
<IotaSpencer> so, install, restart, good, apt-get update and upgrade, restart, dead
<IotaSpencer> though I think that's being ubuntu in general
<Guest98969> whith the user-login i never had problems, it is only when doing "sudo"
<zequence> IotaSpencer: That could be that the keyboard layout changed to US english, if you didn't have that originally
<zequence> ah, or you mean it won't boot at all?
<zequence> i've had some weird problems with sudo at times, caused by a crash, now that I think of it
<zequence> The only way to fix it was to reboot
<zequence> If I was able
<IotaSpencer> I get to the graphical login where you either see and hear the ubuntu sound or you get the ubuntustudio screen, after putting in my password it disappears and reappears no red or nothing, like it doesn't like me
<zequence> IotaSpencer: Some kind of problem in user settings
<IotaSpencer> care to elaborate if you can
<zequence> IotaSpencer: You can probably login using Ctl+Alt+F1. Then, remove settings from your home folder, that have anything to do with the Desktop environment
<zequence> If you feel bold, and don't care to readjust some applications, you could just delete folders such as ~/.config and ~/.cache
<zequence> Next time you login, anything that had it settings there will have default settings
<zequence> In XFCE I've seen that a few times, that user settings get corrupted somehow
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-29
<Winko> Hi there, anyone problems with starting-up nekobee? After upgrading 4 machines of the 64 bit 13.10 > 14.04, Nekobee won't startup as a stand alone instrument anymore. Nekobee works when started from Qtractor. When trying to start from the command line, I get “jack-dssi-host: Warning: DSSI path not set”, “jack-dssi-host: Defaulting to "/usr/local/lib/dssi:/usr/lib/dssi:/home/<username>/.dssi" ” and “ jack-dssi-host: Error: Fai
<Winko> led to load plugin library "nekobee.so"
<Winko>  ”. Anyone any thoughts? Regards, Winko
<zequence> Winko: I don't know those paths by heart, but could be Nekobee is not in one of those paths
<zequence> The plugin itself, that is. jack-dssi-host is a generic dssi host tool to make it possible to load dssi instruments standalone
<Winko> OK thank you zequence I will have a look at that
<zequence> Winko: It's in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dssi/nekobee
<zequence> If it's 64bit
<Winko> All 4 machines are 64 bit
<Winko> Its folder says knob.png  nekobee_gtk  switch.png
<zequence> nekobee.so
<zequence> That's the actual plugin
<zequence> Winko: Edit /usr/bin/nekobee
<zequence> It says: jack-dssi-host nekobee
<zequence> nekobee.so*
<zequence> Change it so it gives the full path to nekobee
<zequence> You can also start nekobee manually with jack-dssi-host
<Winko> It says jack-dssi-host nekobee.so
<zequence> Yeah, as I said (allthough, edited myself later)
<zequence> Make it say: jack-dssi-host /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dssi/nekobee.so
<Winko> It works like a charm, you are my hero !!!
<zequence> np
<zequence> Winko: It's a bug btw
<Winko> Thank you very much, zequence !!!
<zequence> Winko: Would you mind reporting it?
<zequence> Winko: ubuntu-bug nekobee
<Winko> No problem, will do!
<nick87720z> hello. I spent time, catching reason for pulseaudio to reject in releasing device for jack. With pulse 1.1, which is latest in both ustudio and kxstudio, it rejects if some pulse client is active, but otherwise works. I got pulse 2.0 from ubuntu audio dev team ppa, but it refuses always. And on gentoo (calculate) installation i have pulse 4.0 and jack2 latest version, and they work well always (with only exception when i had
<nick87720z> pulseaudio-dedicated plasma applet in kde, which somehow magically crashed acquiring, but after plasma-desktop restart did not get pulse, and acquiring began to work).
<nick87720z> so, proposing to upgrade pulse to 4.0.
<Winko> Done!
<zequence> Winko: Thanks
<zequence> nick87720z: pulseaudio from precise and onwards handles that correctly, but not for jack1
<zequence> jack1 doesn't have the code that talks with PA on negioating releasing the card
<nick87720z> zequence: i'm using only jack2. Is ok with active pulse clients too?
<zequence> nick87720z: Yep
<nick87720z> i just tried it in very old installation, which i have only for emergency maintainance (its root includes home dirs) and to hold grub/burg. Need to check its pulse version.
<nick87720z> pulse with version suffix 15.2, indeed all ok
<nick87720z> succeed with pulse 2.0. That was badly configured kde multimedia system, using partially both pulse and real device :)
<nick87720z> still proposing to upgrade pulse %). As for self i got it specially to get ladspa feature used by pulse mixer plasma applet.
<nick87720z> though of course, they can get it in same way, on ubuntu audio dev
<studio-user021> install studio on resefs4:
<studio-user021> reiserfs4 help;
<holstein> studio-user021: you'll want ext
<studio-user021> no, i like reiserfs4
<holstein> studio-user021: then, ask the maintainers how to use it
<holstein> studio-user021: i suggest ext.. for audio production, and use in general linux
<studio-user021> on 12.04 i have reiserfs4
<holstein> studio-user021: cool.. nothing about 14.04 is preventing you from using reiserfs
<holstein> if you are asking me a question, please use ext
<holstein> there are no benifits to reiserfs for audio production or linux
<studio-user021> thanks !
<holstein> studio-user021: from what i read, the support has been removed
<holstein> studio-user021: its not maintained upstream, AFAIK
<brentblend> I'm on 14.04. Can anyone help me to display .nef thumbnails in file manager?
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-01
<yves> after upgrade to 14.04 pulse-jack module is not working
<roel_> hi. how can I get sound out Rosegarden, like the standard selected piano?  Changing outputs at "Manage MIDI Devices" didnt help me.     Timidity ++ works great.
<roel_> hallo?
<ubuntu-studio> Hey! In Ubuntu Studio 14.04 final the no-LADSPA-in-Audacity bug is still present. Anybody knows when if this is going to be fixed sometime soon?
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: is that a bug?
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: ask audacity to support what you like, and it'll just trickle into ubuntu's version
<ubuntu-studio> I've reported this in the Bugtracker and it got marked as a duplicate, so yes - it's a bug, definitely not a feature ;)
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: well, i hate to repeat and come off as attacking.. and have no intentions, but, are you sure its a bug?
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: i mean, did audacity promise you ladspa support?
<holstein> i assure you , ubuntu is not preventing audacity from providing you with ladspa support.. lets try this.. what are you trying to do?
<ubuntu-studio> holstein, does it mean that the Audacity's team have made a decision to drop support for LADSPA plugins? For all the years I'm using Audacity under linux, it always had been taking use of LADSPA plugins...
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: you'd have to ask them.. im just saying, dont assume anythin gis a bug
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: if they dont provide support for the plugins you are talking about, or if the plugins dont support audacity, they wont be supported
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: what plugins are you talking about?
<ubuntu-studio> holstein, I'm gonna ask them in the Audacity forums.
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: cool.. i think thats a great place to start. cheers!
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: let me know if you need someone to confirm a test case.. i'll be here
<ubuntu-studio> holstein, thanks for help, I hope to find out what happened :) My name is unfa btw (I'm running U Studio 14.04 in LiveCD mode).
<ubuntu-studio> Good Lord, the Audacity forums are the most unfriendly piece of phpBB I've ever met. With all the capcha and full moderation. I've asked my question about LADSPA support, if you want, try viewing it here: http://forum.audacityteam.org/posting.php?mode=post&f=57
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-02
<prem> 14.04
<Unit193> Pah.
<sburw> I have an MP4 film that I can only get to play on one proprietary program. I want to put it on a USB drive to play on my TV. It goes on the drive, but doesn't play
<sburw> I've tried LIVES, KINO, KEDENLIVE etc ... no way to convert to AVI.
<sburw> Anyone wanna help?
<IotaSpencer> Using UbuntuStudio 13.10 o/
<zequence_> sburw: You might need to installed some restricted stuff
<zequence_> sburw: You can pretty much all you need from the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sburw> No, Ubuntu Studio 14.04
<zequence_> sburw: In a terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sburw> Will try that. Thx.
<sburw> Already have the most recent restricted-extras
<aeyesi> Hello anyone have please tip how-to get working worst-ever nightmare analog 5.1 surround sound (intel HDA) on ubuntu 14.04 ? :/
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-03
<niberius> hola, como  me reconoce mi presonus firebox firiwire
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<holstein> niberius: i have a firepod
<holstein> niberius: try starting jack as root, temporarily to test
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> open "setup" and make sure you have the firewire driver
<holstein> press "start" and see if it starts and share error messages at ..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> if it starts as root, try as normal user
<holstein> if it starts as normal user, enjoy.. if not, try adding your user to the audio group
<holstein> sudo adduser 'username' audio
<holstein> ^ this wont hurt to run, just as a test..
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<niberius> ok
<Guest99606> hola
<rock_star14> Hey there im new here, I am curious if studio hardware such as digidesign 002 & 003 and focusrite octopre ADAT racks are compatible with this OS and DAWS that are available on this OS cheers
<rock_star14> like has anyone tried hardware such as these on ubuntu studio?
<IotaSpencer> how do I stop the buzzing after pulseaudio and jack start fighting each other
<IotaSpencer> hello?
<IotaSpencer> alright, what happens is, I install ubuntu studio, i install the updates from apt-get upgrade for the first time, then after that restart, I get buzzing when system sounds come on, including skype, and any sound that comes through is garbled
<IotaSpencer> without the updates its fine, once I get the updates it shits the bed
<holstein> !language | IotaSpencer
<ubottu> IotaSpencer: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<holstein> IotaSpencer: will you try using the older kernel? and test?
<holstein> IotaSpencer: if you are not using jack, then its *not* jack and pulse audio "Fighting each other"
<IotaSpencer> well, I have jack and pulse audio installed
<IotaSpencer> and it only happened after pulse was installed
<IotaSpencer> and how do you try an older kernel ._.
<IotaSpencer> I've always updated kernels, not downgraded
<holstein> IotaSpencer: pulse was installed by default
<holstein> IotaSpencer: so, pulse installation did *not* trigger this
<IotaSpencer> Then what did
<holstein> IotaSpencer: you stated you updated.. so, im suggesting test with the older kernel first, and see if its the kernel update
<IotaSpencer> alright, then how do I choose an older kernel
<holstein> IotaSpencer: at boot, from grub
<holstein> IotaSpencer: if grub is hidden, you can use shift at boot.. you'll see your currect kernel and previous kernels.. go into the previous menu, and see if there are any older kernels
<holstein> IotaSpencer: please dont spend much time looking for them, or waste more than about 8 minutes trying to do this
<holstein> IotaSpencer: this is *not* a fix, but a troubleshooting step..
<IotaSpencer> well, rebooting now
<holstein> IotaSpencer: i do not konw if you have older kernels, nor if this is the issue. its just something that can cause the issue you state, if, indeed,  everything was OK prior to updating
<IotaSpencer> kernels aren't the issue
<holstein> IotaSpencer: if i may, please tell me how you determined that..
<IotaSpencer> tried both that I had and neither fixed the problem
<holstein> IotaSpencer: sure. what exactly is the problem?
<IotaSpencer> >_<
<holstein> IotaSpencer: please tell me exactly the issue
<holstein> IotaSpencer: do you even start JACK? no? correct?
<IotaSpencer> that systems sounds buzz + skype sounds are garbled
<holstein> IotaSpencer:  you just boot the system, and hear buzz?
<holstein> IotaSpencer: sure.. but, you are not using JACK, correct?
<IotaSpencer> the bloop on skype turns into a buzz
<holstein> you never start jack? and you never added any PPA's?
<IotaSpencer> only ppa i have is weechat
<holstein> IotaSpencer: and, you never start jack, correct?
<IotaSpencer> i thought it started itself
<holstein> IotaSpencer: no
<holstein> IotaSpencer: jack is not something that when installed, is running
<holstein> IotaSpencer: so, you are not using jack, correct?
<IotaSpencer> alright then how do i start it to see if it helps it
<IotaSpencer> jack is installed
<holstein> IotaSpencer: no.. jack wont "help" this
<IotaSpencer> >_<
<holstein> IotaSpencer: jack is not for casual audio like that
<holstein> IotaSpencer: its a professional audio sound server.. meant to do advanced routing, and provide lower latency
<holstein> IotaSpencer: please do *not* throw a new issue into the mix at this point. i am only collecting facts and details
<IotaSpencer> alright then what other facts do you need
<holstein> IotaSpencer: please confirm you are not using JACK by running "ps aux | grep jack" in a terminal.. you can use a pastebin
<IotaSpencer> the grep is all that shows up
<holstein> while in the terminal run "aplay -l" and "arecord -l" and share those via pastebin
<holstein> IotaSpencer: so, jack is not running.. and is not able to be causing the issue here
<holstein> IotaSpencer: there is no fight between pulse and jack going on.. jack is out of the equation.. for future reference
<IotaSpencer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7387417/
<IotaSpencer> @ holstein
 * IotaSpencer waits
<holstein> IotaSpencer: ok.. if it were me, i would pull up the live CD again, and test that no issues have occured that have caused my hardware to break
<IotaSpencer> o
<holstein> IotaSpencer: then, i would look into (while the live CD is up) what version of alsa is there,.. and step my installed version back down to that version if its not the same
<holstein> i would then run pavucontrol and alsamixer and tweak *everything* not trusting the lables
<holstein> labels*
<Iota[web]> ok and how do I check which version of alsa each uses?
<holstein> Iota[web]: i use a package manger.. i like synaptic as a GUI
<Iota[web]> hmm
<Iota[web]> Alright the one installed to the live usb is the same as the one in the repo
<holstein> Iota[web]: ok.. so, its not alsa, nor the kernel, it seems
<holstein> Iota[web]: what else is there? your user config? you can try the guest account and test audio
<holstein> test known-good simple audio files.. not 3rd party applications like skype
<Iota[web]> so like any of my music you mean?
<holstein> Iota[web]: no.. i mean specifically what i said.. a known-good simple audio file.. a well supported oog file that you know plays
<Iota[web]> well I don't
<Iota[web]> lol
<holstein> not sykpe, or a downloaded mp3 that requires a codec
<Iota[web]> I don't have any oogs
<holstein> something you *know* plays, and is supported, and doesnt require anything outside the repos
<Iota[web]> I don't know what is supported and whats not
<holstein> Iota[web]: there should be many sounds included in the system, but, again, dont overthink this.. its a troubleshooting step, not a fix
<holstein> Iota[web]: ogg is open and supported by default, which is why i use, and suggest it for testing purposes
<Iota[web]> alright, and where would I find the sounds, because I've never actually looked for sounds other than the mp3's I listen to
<holstein> Iota[web]: i would use one that i konw works.. use what works on the live CD without issue
<holstein> Iota[web]: anything you have that you know works well, in the default player
<Iota[web]> =_=
<holstein> Iota[web]: i dont understand what that is
<Iota[web]> I don't have anything readily accessible except for mp3s
<holstein> Iota[web]: then, use them, friend.. just keep in mind, you are assuming mp3 support is not the issue
<holstein> Iota[web]: so, if you like, somewhere down the line, remove mp3 support from this test equation
<holstein> Iota[web]: test audio as the guest user.. is it broken as the guest user as well?
<Iota[web]> i'm on the live usb user
<Iota[web]> 'Live session user'
<holstein> Iota[web]: ok
<Iota[web]> everything works
<Iota[web]> no ifs ans or butts
<holstein> Iota[web]: then, test an audio file, keep that audio file in mind. and reboot your "broken" system, and test the *exact* *same* *file* the *exact* *same* way* in the guest user account
<Iota[web]> alright the music file works, now to switch to the computer part and try
<Iota[web]> ok, mp3 plays fine both places
<holstein> Iota[web]: as guest user?
<Iota[web]> yep
<Iota[web]> 'Guest' is my user
<holstein> Iota[web]: ok.. so try again as your normal user, the *same* file the same way
<Iota[web]> ok
<IotaSpencer> file could not be opened wut
<holstein> IotaSpencer: im not following..
<IotaSpencer> oh, it was still connected as guest, had to remount it as mine
<IotaSpencer> and the file still work
<IotaSpencer> s
<holstein> IotaSpencer: ok, so your system wide audio is *not* broken.. what is not working?
<IotaSpencer> skype calls are garbled, and skype sounds make the sound buzz till I close skype
<IotaSpencer> or until I restart pulseaudio
<holstein> sure, but that is an issue with skype not your system sound, as you previously stated
<holstein> there is no system wide audio issue
<holstein> just skype, correct?
<holstein> IotaSpencer: where did you get skype? the resos?
<IotaSpencer> right, but it only happens after the first apt-get update + upgrade after the install
<holstein> repos*
<holstein> IotaSpencer: no.. it just happened now, friend
<holstein> IotaSpencer: its happening from skype.. now
<holstein> IotaSpencer: regardless.. where did you get skype?
<IotaSpencer> yes, after the apt-get update + upgrade till I uninstall everything
<IotaSpencer> skype.com
<IotaSpencer> whereelse
<holstein> IotaSpencer: the partner repo
<IotaSpencer> ??
<holstein> IotaSpencer: please try removing that skype, and installing the partner repo version
<IotaSpencer> whats the partner repo ppa or whatever
<holstein> IotaSpencer: the partner repo *is* the repo
<holstein> IotaSpencer: please relax.. i am finding resources for you
<holstein> IotaSpencer: this looks OK.. http://www.noobslab.com/2014/01/skype-released-new-version-install-in.html though, i would consider not installing skype-wrapper
<holstein> regardless, now you know where the issue is.. and its not with the system, or any ubuntu or linux packages
<holstein> IotaSpencer: remove the version you have installed first
<IotaSpencer> o_O
<IotaSpencer> that fixed it
 * IotaSpencer is confoozed
<IotaSpencer> I'm guessing I should just accept it and get on with my life
<holstein> IotaSpencer: let skype know you had an issue with their product
<holstein> IotaSpencer: the biggest issue with this is tracking it down, and not assuming anything
<holstein> IotaSpencer: we are not allowed to know what skype is doing, so, we cant support it, but they are always welcome to.. they = skype maintainers
<IotaSpencer> and its back, I restarted and the buzzing is back
<holstein> IotaSpencer: the buzzing in skype?
<IotaSpencer> yep
<holstein> IotaSpencer: make certain skype is causing the issue, and let them know
<holstein> you can file bugs against it..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> but, upstream would really be the "best" way to deal with it
<IotaSpencer> it worked for a bit when I installed it like you said, but once I restarted it started buzzing
<holstein> IotaSpencer: restarted what?
<IotaSpencer> my computer
<holstein> IotaSpencer: ok.. let the skype maintainers know you have an issue with their product
<IotaSpencer> o,o
<IotaSpencer> If I reinstall it works again
<holstein> IotaSpencer: sure.. let them know
<OvenWerk1> I found when I first started skype that my speaker volume was too high and I had noise. Once I lowered it a funny thing happend and skype took over controling the level.
<holstein> IotaSpencer: yeah, that is true ^
<holstein> try setting control for skype to manual
<holstein> could be just overblowing the settings
<IotaSpencer> I never set skype to manage my sound though lol
<holstein> IotaSpencer: you dont have to
<OvenWerk1> I didn't either it just did
<IotaSpencer> unticked it
<holstein> IotaSpencer: you can confirm those settings to be sure. because that is the default setup
<wickedheadache> so i should stop updateing the general kernal and start the rt update at 13.10?
<holstein> wickedheadache: 13.10 is nearly EOL
<holstein> there is no rt kernel. just the lowlatency one.. if thats what you are referencing
<wickedheadache> nope referenceing the realtime kernal
<wickedheadache> i know it's ot supported
<holstein> wickedheadache: there is no RT kernel, so you are probably using it from a PPA?
<wickedheadache> but its what i need
<wickedheadache> not sing it yet
<wickedheadache> afaik 12.04 was last rt kernal
<holstein> wickedheadache: you can always make whatever kernel you like
<holstein> you should try the lowlatency kernel, and the generic ones
<wickedheadache> correct
<holstein> i have hardware that actually gets lower latency do to better hardware support in the generic kernels of late
<wickedheadache> but i don't want to g past a version where work had ended on rt
<holstein> wickedheadache: they are labeled
<holstein> wickedheadache: you should try the lowlatency ones
<wickedheadache> not from where i've been looking
<holstein> wickedheadache: there is really no need anymore for hard coded rt kernels like that
<holstein> wickedheadache: look in your actual system and setup with the actual kernel running
<holstein> wickedheadache: test first hand
<wickedheadache> that what they said about 64.bit systems
<holstein> wickedheadache: they?
<holstein> wickedheadache: *you* try it, friend.. you can try it with the live CD
<wickedheadache> yes they the speculators
<wickedheadache> i have tried it
<holstein> otherwise, there are many PPA's with rt kernels.. and other ways to run whatever kernel you like
<wickedheadache> and i will again
<wickedheadache> xD
<holstein> 14.04 and 12.04 are soon to be the only  supported versions
<holstein> neither have rt kernels
<wickedheadache> it is likely i'll have both an rt and general "low latency" just for hw support and fixes etc
<holstein> have what you like..
<holstein> if your question is, should i stop upating the rt kernel, my answer is, use a supported kernel
<holstein> kxstudio ppa's are well trusted and supported..
<wickedheadache> so stop at 12.04 and update from there, maintain that rt kernal...and use a supported kernal for general use ty
<wickedheadache> hmm
<holstein> wickedheadache: 12.04 has no rt kernel
<holstein> wickedheadache: run 14.04 with whatever kernel you like, if you are comfortable supporting them on your own
<holstein> wickedheadache: 14.04 is what is suggested to be using
<holstein> wickedheadache: you likely dont need an RT kernel anymore.. i find, first hand, on *all* my gear, i dont need it anymore
<holstein> if you find you want, or need RT kernel, use one.. there are ppa's
<holstein> you should be using 14.04.. but, 12.04 is still supported if you prefer
<holstein> neither provide out of the box rt kernels
<wickedheadache> nor does kxstudio?
<holstein> wickedheadache: kxstudio provides a PPA that many use in ubuntustuduio
<holstein> wickedheadache: you can ask kxstudio if they have an rt kernel
<wickedheadache> it really never was supported
<holstein> wickedheadache: what really never was?
<holstein> wickedheadache: there was an officially supported rt kernel in 9.10.. that kernel was pulled forward to 10.04
<wickedheadache> rt kernals...well les then others
<holstein> wickedheadache: then, we added the officially supported lowlatency kernel
<wickedheadache> i'm glad it hung on for so long
<holstein> wickedheadache: there is no need for RT kernels. you should test first hand and see for yourself
<wickedheadache> i wonder why you say tere is o need?
<wickedheadache> what do you do with your pc?
<holstein> wickedheadache: our upstream https://wiki.debian.org/DebianMultimedia#Realtime_kernel
<holstein> "The Debian Multimedia team is not working on including a kernel image with the realtime-patches applied in Debian. Much of the realtime-patches have been accepted in the mainline kernel, to the point that for most purposes the stock Debian kernel is suitable even for realtime-like work."
<holstein> wickedheadache: i work on what i need to work on
<holstein> wickedheadache: i can facilitate realtime effects processing, and software synths live in realtime with the lowlatency kerne
<holstein> kernel*
<holstein> that is all RT is needed for
<wickedheadache> nice link xD
<wickedheadache> i think it gets confusing what happens between low lateny and real time...quick doesn't mean everything asap
<holstein> wickedheadache: ubuntu is not working on one either.. but, we provide a lowlatency one that is an nice "balance" as more and more of the generic kernel becomes appropriate
<holstein> wickedheadache: do you do realtime effects processing?
<wickedheadache> uh yea you could say that
<holstein> wickedheadache: ?
<holstein> wickedheadache: do you?
<holstein> wickedheadache: do you use the machine to provide effects such as distortion for a guitar in realtime?
<wickedheadache> if softwae needs it then yes
<holstein> wickedheadache: software doenst
<holstein> wickedheadache: do you?
<wickedheadache> uh ok
<holstein> wickedheadache: do you use the computer for realtime effects processing?
<holstein> wickedheadache: like a stompbox emulator for a real time performance on the guitar?
<wickedheadache> see this is what people don't seem to understand
<holstein> wickedheadache: correct, thats why im asking..
<holstein> wickedheadache: if you dont do it live, you dont need lower latency settings
<holstein> wickedheadache: do you do software synths live, as an instrument?
<wickedheadache> real time applies to many things
<holstein> wickedheadache: not really
<holstein> wickedheadache: it applies specifically to needing sound to happen in "realtime"
<wickedheadache> its not simply, will someone use thi or that
<wickedheadache> and not for just audio
<holstein> wickedheadache: you play the guitar, and the affected sound happens in relative realtime, so you can use it, like a stompbox
<wickedheadache> i get that
<holstein> wickedheadache: or, when you play a MIDI keyboard, you want the synth sound to occur relatively in sync with pushing the keys
<holstein> not 30 miliseconds later
<wickedheadache> low latency may stil not be able to multi task in real time?
<holstein> if not doing those 2 things, then, 30 miliseconds doesnt matter
<wickedheadache> hehe
<holstein> wickedheadache: correct, RT is *not* relating to multitasking, or a "better" system. or "more performance"
<holstein> wickedheadache: its specificialy only for that.. lower latency
<wickedheadache> timing is everything in music particulrly live
<wickedheadache> wow
<holstein> wickedheadache: sure.. and im specificallly referencing live as the use case
<holstein> wickedheadache: *only* live
<holstein> wickedheadache: otherwise, it dosnt matter if, for example, you have a session loading in ardour, and you press play, and 40 miliseconds later is plays back
<wickedheadache> so this is what happened to the rt kernal? it was taken over by pro audio?
<holstein> the time there is irrelevant, and doesnt effect the quality of the work
<holstein> wickedheadache: the RT kernel is gone, friend
<holstein> wickedheadache: the patches were mostly integrated, as the link states, into the generic kernels
<wickedheadache> it will be back i get the feeling low lat will not suit my needs
<wickedheadache> but i will ty it
<holstein> wickedheadache: if you need lower latency, you may
<holstein> but the kernel is only one part of it
<holstein> the driver support is more important to facilitating lower latency
<wickedheadache> latency is not my only concern
<holstein> as i stated above, i can get lower latency with a generic kernel with a particular USB device
<wickedheadache> that it is driver and hw support is vital
<holstein> that is not related to the RT patch, but the driver support
<holstein> so, if you want lower latency, or need it, which im still not sure you do.. the kernel patch is only one part of it
<wickedheadache> so how woul an ha enviroment play into Low lat systems?
<holstein> wickedheadache: a "ha environment" ?
<wickedheadache> do i get similar things going down the ha path?
<holstein> wickedheadache: either you need higher priority or not
<holstein> wickedheadache: you determine if you do, then do what needs to be done
<wickedheadache> or both
<holstein> wickedheadache: not following
<holstein> wickedheadache: as i said, these patched kernels are just part of the equation
<holstein> wickedheadache: driver suppport is much more crucial. and a patched kernel will likely not "Fix" that in any way
<wickedheadache> in an ha / cloud enviromeny many cpus hd's etc will be used at once
<holstein> wickedheadache: for proaudio, you would want to track to a different drive than the OS is on, ideally
<wickedheadache> the general 14 version supports much of the ground work for a cloud or share resouces
<holstein> wickedheadache: otherwise, no such ha patches will really do much to facilitate an audio production enviroment
<holstein> wickedheadache: sure.. and thats nothing to do with audio
<wickedheadache> correct
<holstein> wickedheadache: or video
<holstein> wickedheadache: if you want or need waht it provides, use it
<holstein> wickedheadache: if the question is, will ha help me in audio.. i dont see anything that suggests that
<wickedheadache> much of the performane increase woon't be noticable if the pc is not setup correctly anyway
<holstein> hard drive access will not facilitate or improve driver support
<holstein> wickedheadache: is your hard drive the bottleneck for your audio production? for me, its not
<wickedheadache> it always is xD
<holstein> so, im not looking for kernel patches to address an issue i dont have
<holstein> wickedheadache: i doubt that it is
<wickedheadache> but i guess i won't know how well low lat supports clouds until its tried
<holstein> but again, if you want/need it, make it happen
<holstein> wickedheadache: clouds?
<holstein> wickedheadache: servers?
<holstein> wickedheadache: you should use the generic on a server.. its what the server OS ships with
<wickedheadache> right i will i just want some idea of future conflicts and bugs i guess
<holstein> wickedheadache: you dont want an audio specific rt or lowlatency for a server machine
<holstein> wickedheadache: if you are not doing audio production, you are not in the correct zone
<wickedheadache> audio is part of it
<holstein> wickedheadache: sure.. and its not going to help you on a server like that
<wickedheadache> it sure would
<holstein> wickedheadache: you are in the wrong place.. and neither an rt or lowlatency kernel is correct for a server
<holstein> wickedheadache: if you think it would, feel free to try it
<holstein> wickedheadache: its not intended for what you are talking about
<wickedheadache> there is no right place for this stuff xD
<holstein> wickedheadache: yes.. a server channel
<wickedheadache> intentions are relevent
<holstein> wickedheadache: the kernel the server version ships with will be appropriate
<wickedheadache> right unless you built the server
<holstein> wickedheadache: use what you like, friend. the lowlatency and rt kernels are not for yout task
<wickedheadache> it seems they are by our discussion so far
<holstein> wickedheadache: ?
<wickedheadache> i'm glad your around to chat about stuff
<holstein> anyways.. good luck and try a server community. cheers@
<wickedheadache> ty
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-04
<mpeaton> just installed 14.04, getting an error.
<mpeaton> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<mpeaton> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<mpeaton>  fixed it
<jhenke> hi, I have a problem with the 14.04 ubuntustudio 64bit iso. When I try to boot from it, it ends up in an error "initramfs" no live file system found. I already downloaded the iso twice, once direct, once via torrent. I use the exact same settings to run Xubuntu and it works like a charm, so I rule out problems with the system settings. Are there known prolem with ubuntu studio on uefi systems?
<OvenWerk1> jhenke: I am sorry but I personally have had no problems. So long as you can see the boot screen you "should" be good.
<jhenke> OvenWerk1 thanks for the reply, but it does not reall help me, could it be that the image is not including some kernel modules other flavours do?
<OvenWerk1> My mother board allows me to boot the ISO as either efi or bios style... whichever way you boot is the way it will install.
<OvenWerk1> That part is not really any different.
<jhenke> I tried to run in Hyper-V, which works with Ubuntu and Xubuntu images
<jhenke> but not with with UbuntuStudio
<OvenWerk1> The only difference between the two is that the kernel has one setting changed
<jhenke> which one?
<OvenWerk1> Our ISO is based on xubuntu
<OvenWerk1> preempt
<jhenke> I know, that's why I find it strange that it does not work
<OvenWerk1> I did purposely not install the efi on this computer, but I did on my sons... but then his is kubuntu too.
<OvenWerk1> Give me a minute and I will boot efi on this machine.
<jhenke> okay
<OvenWerk1> Ok, I am now running in the live session booted from the uefi boot
<OvenWerk1> So I am assuming you got to the grub screen anyway.
<jhenke> hmm okay that narrows it down to a possible problem with the hypervisor
<jhenke> yes I get the selection for live session or installing
<jhenke> but either choice leads to the mentioned (initramfs): no live file system found problem
<OvenWerk1> Personally I always choose live session even when installing
<OvenWerk1> So I am no help then.
<OvenWerk1> The other way of putting studio on is to install xubuntu and install ubuntustudio-installer and go from there
<jhenke> not really a solution, if possible I would like to make it work, also for others that are trying the same thing
<OvenWerk1> Makes good sense
<jhenke> I am somehow tempted to think some required kernel module is missing in the studio image
<jhenke> for this use case
<OvenWerk1> Are using a real DVD? or a memstick?
 * OvenWerk1 hasn't made a dvd for ages
<jhenke> as it is a VM, I boot straight off the iso file
<OvenWerk1> OK. I haven't tried any of those.
<jhenke> but I made sure the file is not damged, downloaded it again via torrent after the prolbem appeared
<OvenWerk1> Checking the md5sum should be enough
<jhenke> well the torent did that
<OvenWerk1> Ya, I use zsync for the same reason
<jhenke> I rule out file corrpution for that reason
<OvenWerk1> So grub boots, then starts the kernel running, and the kernel then mounts the ISO and grabs the initramfs and mounts it as a memdrive. It sounds like the kernel is looking for the ISO image in the wrong place.
<jhenke> or it cannot access the image for some reasons
<OvenWerk1> Ya
<OvenWerk1> I am sorry but you are out of my knowlage area. You need someone with better vm understanding.
<jhenke> which comes back to my original idea, is studio including all kernel modules the other falvours do?
<OvenWerk1> As far as I know yes, even the non-free stuff like vnidia. zequence would be the person to ask though. as he does that kernel.
<OvenWerk1> (can't spell right... nvidia)
<OvenWerk1> I don't think it is the kernel, I think it may be the way that grub creates the commandline.
<jhenke> okay, I am just needing the hyper-v modules
<jhenke> well it is strange that I do see the boot screen (plymoth) but then end up in the error
<jhenke> so I do not even have a terminal to check dmesg
<OvenWerk1> plymouth is not loaded till after the initramfs as far as I know.
<OvenWerk1> I think it is on that filesystem
<jhenke> I did see the studio image though, but could also be that my memory playes tricks and it was before grub
<OvenWerk1> As soon as you see that screen you should be able to hit esc and bump out of plymouth to consol
<OvenWerk1> When I booted efi I had no image at all before grubs boot screen
<OvenWerk1> When I boot non-efi there is a boot image, but that is not grb.
<jhenke> UEFI is a bit special in the grpahics I know
<OvenWerk1> non-efi uses syslinux to start.
<jhenke> I just try it again
<jhenke> okay so I am in grub
<OvenWerk1> Have you tried starting with nomodesset? (
<jhenke> trying live session now
<OvenWerk1> F6 I think
<OvenWerk1> Well I don't know on the efi grub
<jhenke> okay long balck screen now the studio boot logo
<jhenke> takes a long time
<OvenWerk1> I was going to say that was normal, but I am used to starting from a slow memstick
<OvenWerk1> How much memory do you assign to the VM session?
<OvenWerk1> If you have got the studio spinning logo then I don't think nomodeset will help.
<jhenke> intially, just now 512MB yesterday 1024MB, but it should be able to allocate up to 4GB
<jhenke> the VM has balloning, i.e. the vm can get more memory from the host on request
<OvenWerk1> I am just guessing in the dark :)
<jhenke> I am getting this: https://www.taujhe.de/images/UbuntuStudio_error.png
<jhenke> and it takes unusally long until it get's there
<OvenWerk1> So initramfs in loading fine, then tries to mount the filesystem in memory and that appears to fail so when it looks for it to swroot, it is not there.
<jhenke> I am also not getting any console there
<jhenke> it seems completely locked
<jhenke> CTRL+ALT+Fx does not bring any luck :(
<OvenWerk1> In the old days that would be a kernel panic.
<jhenke> sadly I cannot access the kernel log either... :(
<OvenWerk1> As soon as the spinning logo shows, if you hit esc you should get logging to screen.
<OvenWerk1> It may not be very informative logging :( but some.
<jhenke> I think that did not work, but I try again
<jhenke> does not work
<OvenWerk1> does VM allow you to examine the running system from outside at all? Like look at what it has mounted or mountable?
<jhenke> no, I really get the feeling that the Hyper-V kernel modules are not laoded
<jhenke> (which includes the lack of keyboard input, as you need a kernel module for that under UEFI)
<jhenke> you are using 3.13 for trusty, right?
<OvenWerk1> uname -a
<OvenWerk1> Linux music 3.13.0-24-lowlatency #46-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Thu Apr 10 19:40:23 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jhenke> hmm
<OvenWerk1> a search for "hyper" on /lib/modules/ gives:/lib/modules/3.13.0-24-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/video/hyperv_fb.ko
<OvenWerk1> /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-hyperv.ko
<OvenWerk1> /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/input/serio/hyperv-keyboard.ko
<jhenke> okay, the question now, are they included in the live image and also loaded correctly
<OvenWerk1> there is also a hyperv folder with a net driver in it
<jhenke> yeah that seems to be correct
<OvenWerk1> Ok, I am at my time limit I have to play some music this morning so I have to go.
<jhenke> OvenWerk1 okay, thanks for your answers
<OvenWerk1> sorry they were not more helpful
<jhenke> and your time, have fun with the musci tommorw
<jhenke> don't worry I know it is a specific problem
<jhenke> maybe somebody else here has an idea, I keep ideling here, so any ideas are appreciated
<rhizo> Hi folks
<dreamy_> is this a musicians room?
<shostak> No idea, I'm a musician at least.
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-27
<UncleJed> hello...is there a more specific channel for audio help for studio, or is this kind of the general place for it all?
<holstein> UncleJed: this is the place..
<UncleJed> In particular I just need a little direction for configuring my qjackctl....having issues with video freezing when jack is on.
<holstein> UncleJed: relax the latency settings
<UncleJed> wow...i hope it's that easy! lol. I'm pretty new to linux - so have been doing A LOT of google-ing and learning a ton! I'll give that shot.
<holstein> relax it a lot
<holstein> like, 50+ ms latency, and test
<holstein> you are likely just expecting too much from the hardware
<holstein> you can, as i have found, try different GPU drivers.. this can help as well
<holstein> can also make it drastically worse
<UncleJed> haha...ok. Just as an FYI. I'm using an M-Audio Fastrack Pro box and followed some guy's direction on manually editing the driver file..so it's all nuts and bolts.
<UncleJed> I'll try those things. Thanks for your help holstein!
<holstein> manually editing what driver file?
<holstein> you shouldnt have a driver for that device, necessarily
<holstein> should "just work". with the kernel drivers included
<UncleJed> it's been a few months since i did it..let me find the page. just a sec.
<holstein> anyways, if you want to be certain, and isolate your changes, you can use a live iso
<holstein> this will remove any customizations you have done from the equation without breaking your current setup
<UncleJed> http://joegiampaoli.blogspot.com/2011/06/m-audio-fast-track-pro-for-debian-linux.html
<holstein> you really shouldnt need to do anything like that
<holstein> and you dont have an rt kernel
<holstein> if you want, test with the live iso, as i said. and see if its "better"
<holstein> try the latest 15.04 live iso, and see
<holstein> also, i like to use the AVlinux live iso, since its a much older kernel
<UncleJed> ok - will give it a shot. Thanks again!
<holstein> this will let you see what is possible without breaking anything you current have, assuming just relaxing the latency settings doesnt address what you want
<UncleJed> okie-doke
<UncleJed> well that didn't work. That walk-through had me change a lot of things. And I had toyed with a bunch of stuff before that. I think, given my inexperience with linux, I may just wipe the drive and start over.
<UncleJed> It's just weird. Videos were working fine before I messed with things in the system config, but Ardour would not recognize the m-audio box (or jack wouldn't). that's what led me to the walk-through. Now audio works great through the box for working with Ardour, but as soon as I try playing video with other software (firefox or the default video player) it freezes. Furthermore, if I stop the jack service, I get audio from them, b
<UncleJed> ut it sounds extremely peaked - like input levels are over the top. and it's extremely loud. I have to turn all my knobs almost all the way down - and it still sounds the same.
<UncleJed> ...guess that's what I get for jackin' with jack. lol
<UncleJed> ...off to bed for now.
<UncleJed> wait...noticed you said I don't have RT kernel. Guess I thought that was part of the point in getting ubuntu studio - that it WAS real-time. *scratches head* I've got a lot to learn.
<Unit193> !info linux-image-lowlatency
<ubottu> linux-image-lowlatency (source: linux-meta): lowlatency Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.34.35 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<UncleJed> If I understand right, what you just indicated was the it's an optional install with studio. How do I check to make sure I did that when I installed everything? It's been so long, i can' remember.
<UncleJed> oh wait....I think i can see it with syanptic
<UncleJed> looks like i have 3.13.0.49.56
<UncleJed> ...alright i have to get to bed now.....will continue later. thanks everyone for your patience and input. :-)
<OvenWerks> UncleJed: Studio comes with lowlatency kernel
<OvenWerks> not RT
<OvenWerks> but it includes most of what RT does.
<OvenWerks> The main good thing about lowlatency is that the graphics drivers all still work.
<OvenWerks> I have gotten stable audio operation down to .66ms with it. (32 samples per buffer)
<OvenWerks> With a USB audio IF you should still be able to get to 128 or below. (128 with two channels, less with more)
<UncleJed> ah....gotcha. alright. think i'm just going to blast HDD and start over then. I've messed with a lot of stuff i have no idea how to reverse.
<studio-user752> где я?))
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-28
<Leo___> wie weet welke audio interface (externe geluidskaart) goed werkt in ubuntu studio?
 * Captonjamason is away: im most likely doing school, on ask if you desperetly need help
<Captonjamason> didnt mean to have away messages on, sorry
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-29
<ubuntu-studio> hello buddies
<leo_> hallo, mijn taakbalk had een icoon waarmee ik kon zien welke componenten onderling waren verbondenm dat icoon is nu plotseling verdwenen
<leo_> in ubuntu studio, v. 15.01
<leo_> iemand, die enig idee heeft hoe ik dat terug kan krijgen ?
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-30
<shasten76> Hey y'all.  How's it going?
<studio-user778> ciao
<studio-user778> à benesto installando ubuntu studio ma non ho fatto un area di swap andrà bene lo stesso?
<nazareno> Hi, how to play th
<nazareno> sorry
<nazareno> Hi, how to play virtual piano?
<nazareno> what program i may use to play virtual piano?
<musica> hola!
<zequence> musica: Hi there
<musica> hablás español?
<zequence> musica: No. And this is an English speaking channel. There's no spanish channel for Ubuntu Studio, but there is one for Ubuntu
<zequence> !ubuntu-es
<musica> ok i understand, not!
<zequence> musica: Try #ubuntu-es
<musica> ok is more easy for me in spanish, but we try, if you want
<zequence> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zequence> Sure, shoot
<musica> yes but in spanish the information is limited
<musica> +when i use hydrogen or ardour
<musica> the sound of the mozilla for example, leave of run, after close hydrogen or ardour
<zequence> pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> Set pulseaudio to use jack output
<zequence> Not sure that is what you asked
<musica> ahh ok! when i use ardour or hydrogen and after of use it, i open mozilla for example,  lost sound, pc turn mute
<zequence> qjackctl?
<musica> no without use qjactl
<zequence> jackdbus + pulseaudio = <3
<zequence> jackd + pulseaudio is ok, but you need to use "pactl" to make connection to jack
<zequence> If you use qjackctl, it uses jackdbus by default
<musica> patchage?
<zequence> patchage uses jackd
<zequence> Better to use qjackctl to start jack, then you can use patchage
<zequence> Or, in the terminal: jack_control
<zequence> jack_control is for jackdbus
<zequence> After starting jackdbus, open "pavucontrol"
<zequence> Select jack as output
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio 14.04?
<zequence> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=PAJackBridge.png
<musica> ah ok! now i do! thank you very much for your assistance! and excuse me my english!,
<zequence> No problem
<musica> Congratulations for ubuntu Studio! Is my favourite distro and i use continuously! thanks for make it! regards from Argentina!
<nick87720z> Hello. I have proposal for out-of-box theme. First time it was dark, but since some time (integration of gtk3 probably), it uses only greybird by default. I recently tried noobslab ppa with themes and found some good dark....
<nick87720z> gtk2/gtk3: MediterraneanDark family (Darkest), Ambiance-Blackout.
<nick87720z> Also could be OMG, but it is too thick, e.g. by menu items.
<nick87720z> Will post screenshot soon...
<nick87720z> http://i.imgur.com/O4xuEqI.png
<nick87720z> icons on my screen are Clarity
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-01
<studio-user302> привет
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<studio-user302> nobody russians?
<studio-user144> just a shout out to the creator(s) of ubuntu studio - i do appreciate the time put into this
<studio-user688> i am an official member of the ubuntu studio botnet now?
<studio-user688> we gonna ddos those suse fools?
<Unit193> Botnet?  And no, no DoS'ing Suse.
<studio-user688> let's go troll the mandriva forums do lots of yo mama jokes?
<sunstar> ?
<studio-user688> ok fine, i'm gonna go make some rehad users cry
<studio-user688> exit
<studio-user688> quit
<Unit193> /
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-02
<lex_> Hi!
<lex_> I can't set brightness on my laptop (HP probook) anybody know what is problem?
<zequence> lex_: You mean using your keyboard buttons?
<zequence> Some hardware are not fully supported by the linux kernel
<zequence> On this one the laptop will go into hubernation if I try to lower the screen brightness with the button
<zequence> May be some fix, by installing non-free firmware
<zequence> You should however be able to set brightness using settings
<lex_> But... At the moment I have no laptop keyboard, t is disassembled and I connect USB keyboard.
<lex_> OK. I will tray to see in settings. Thanks.
<rockaxe> hello to all
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-03
<rockaxe> hay all
<lzrd> trying to add ppa for 15.04 and getting errors. links to launchpad have permission issues. am I doing it wrong?
<lzrd> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ppa
<lzrd> assumed that something like this would work: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-studio-dev/stable
<lzrd> looking for kernel headers or full source
<lzrd> ah... missing dash
<lzrd> add-apt-repository ppa:abogani/ppa
<lzrd> add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntustudio-dev/ppa/autobuild
<lzrd> apt-get update
<lzrd> apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<lzrd> above still fails
<lzrd> [as root]
<lzrd> foud this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/KernelMaintenance
<holstein> lzrd: they may not be supporting 15.05
<holstein> 15.04*
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> as you'll read, when you try adding, they are not supported by ubuntu, and cant be guaranteed to work
<holstein> lzrd: if you are trying to get an RT kernel, i suggest, try the lowlatency that ships with 15.04.. if it doesnt meet your needs, you can get a .deb for an RT kernel from many places.. you can basically take it from that ppa, if you choose, if its up, without having to add the ppa.. but, if its not a version for 15.04 'expects', you may have issues
<linux-e> hello everyone
<UncleJed> i changed a bunch of settings over time and want to reverse them all. is there a convenient way to reload all original default settings or is it easier to just reinstall from square one?
<cfhowlett> UncleJed, user settings are easily redone: go to /home.  delete all hidden .files and .folders.   logout.  login.
<UncleJed> cool..that would even include things like usb priority settings (at least I think that's what I changed following someone else's set of instructions...lol)
<cfhowlett> UncleJed, be aware: ALL settings go back to factory fresh via this method.  it's the nuclear option.
<UncleJed> that's actually perfect. still just a pretty green user with linux and don't mind starting over. I hadn't done too much other than working on getting my M-audio box to work with Ardour. Thank you cfhowlett.
<cfhowlett> UncleJed, happy2help!
<zequence> UncleJed: If you made any changes in /etc, don't delete anything there. And, you would need to remember what you changed
<great_lakes_time> Hello all.
<great_lakes_time> so I've had trouble getting Audacity and Ardour to record from my Scarlett 2i2
<great_lakes_time> I have the 2i2 selected as the input device and interface in QjackCtl, which I assume means that Jack recognizes it. However, when I attempt to record my guitar in either Ardour or Audacity, nothing is picked up. The connection between the guitar and the 2i2 seems to be working because the gain light is lighting up appropriately. I'm completely new to recording music in linux obviously, so I'm not sure what to do next
<zequence> great_lakes_time: Start with not selecting I/O, only interface
<zequence> great_lakes_time: If jack starts with the correct interface, you should see it in "Connect"
<zequence> Usually named "system"
<zequence> Don't use audacity with jack. It's not very comfortable
<zequence> ardour on the other hand will work fine, as long as you first start jack, then ardour
<great_lakes_time> Alrighty, I'll try that.
<great_lakes_time> Ha! That seemed to work. I can't hear the playback, but one thing a time. Thanks!
<esc_> test
<Guest44426> hey
<aloiece> hello, technical question. and i don't know where to go with it
<aloiece> when starting ubuntu studio in normal mode
<aloiece> I cannot change the brightness
<aloiece> when i start ubuntu studio from recovery mode, and then resume boot
<aloiece> I CAN change the brightness
<aloiece> what's the difference
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-02
<erick_> Hi, I have some questions.
<erick_> I have been using Ubuntu Studio 16.04 since it came out.
<erick_> However, I have just realized that the VLC 2.2.2 (Weatherwax) that comes with it has a little problem.
<erick_> I use it to play the .dat file, but it only give me music, no sound from the singer.
<erick_> Do you happen to have the same problem?
<erick_> It only happens to .dat file, though.
<zequence> erick_: Not sure what a .dat file is (suspecting some form of windows file), but perhaps the output is more than stereo, and the vocals are only on two of the channels?
<erick_> It works with Ubuntu Studio 16.04 and prior version of VLC though.
<erick_> I set my output as pulse audio.
<zequence> erick_: Yes, but still, to understand the problem - first, what kind of audio file are you listening to?
<zequence> Normally, there are only two channels, and the vocals are in both
<zequence> So, it would be physically impossible not to hear them
<zequence> This is why I'm guessing you have more than two channels in that file, and the vocals are not mixed into all of them
<zequence> Probably you can select the output as "stereo" in vlc
<zequence> Or, downmix to stereo
<erick_> It is video file but it is in .dat format.
<erick_> Let's me try that now.
<zequence> erick_: Ok, so then it is probably a 5.1 file
<zequence> erick_: Either the problem is in vlc or pulseaudio. Make sure both are in stereo mode
<erick_> I can't get it to work yet, but I will try it some more.
<erick_> Thanks.
<Guest1234590> Just wondering what is happening with Software Download service for Ubuntu Studio 16.04?  It seems disabled.
<dihp> exit
<rj_> I havwe to ask here.  I have ubuntu studio on a HP Probook 450 G3.  But theres is no audio out from neither the headphone plug nor the in built speakers. right clicking on the speaker icon and choosing the preferences I can see the signal comes through.  It works on the dual boot on ms windows.  I have tried sudo apt-get --purge autoremove linux-headers-`uname -r` && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` anyone has a good advise ?
<zequence> ok..
<zequence> Must be a record
<rj_> just restarted but still no audio.  Is there anyone there ? :)
<zequence> rj_: Yes
<rj_> just in case I missed a message:)
<zequence> rj_: Your probably have more than one audio device
<zequence> So, you need to make one of them your default
<rj_> I just asked about advise for my HP probook that has no audio
<rj_> ok.  do you know how to ?
<zequence> In outputs, click the green/white button that says "Set as fallback" when you hover it, for the correct audio device
<zequence> Or, rather in "Output Devices", but I'm sure you can find it
<rj_> right clicking on the loudspeaker icon
<zequence> Yes, just like you did before
<rj_> I get only ALSA plug in [plugin container] ALSA playback
<zequence> rj_: Yes, that is in the "Playback" tab
<rj_> I dont see any green white button
<zequence> That's because you are not in the "Output Devices" tab
<rj_> ok it is becaouse I have a danish set up
<zequence> I would guess you have two choices there
<zequence> Ah, ok
<rj_> and the english names are slightly different
<zequence> utgang, or something similar
<zequence> I'm Swedish myself, btw
<rj_> when hoower over the gree white it says something like set as drawback
<zequence> Right. So, click on the one that is the correct audio output for you
<zequence> You probably have HDMI and built-iin
<rj_> right but that is not an option :(
<rj_> yes hdmi
<rj_> let me look again
<zequence> Only HDMI?
<rj_> yes only hdmi
<rj_> no other option
<zequence> That's a problem, for sure.
<zequence> Not very common one, I would think
<rj_> yes very strange :)
<zequence> Has that laptop worked for you before with Linux?
<rj_> it seems it hasent registered any other devices
<rj_> no it hasnot it is new and this is its first linux
<rj_> but theres this 'funny ' thing
<zequence> rj_: Try this command in a terminal:
<zequence> cat /proc/asound/cards
<zequence> Still only one?
<rj_> when it has its first windows (I just had a reinstall off windows) then there was a slight problem with it...  it didnt shift from speakers to earplugs automatically.  So I thought theres something speciel with this audio on the HP
<rj_> ill do the terminal now
<rj_> it says
<rj_>  0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<rj_>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0xc1320000 irq 129
<zequence> That's not HDMI
<zequence> So, that should work
<zequence> Perhaps it is stuck in earphone mode?
<zequence> You have earphones to test with?
<rj_> what does the output mean?
<rj_> yes I have earplugs
<rj_> :)
<zequence> That looks like your builtin audio card
<rj_> HDA-intel ....  ?
<zequence> rj_: To see all your usable outputs, you can do 'aplay -l' in a terminal
<zequence> Perhaps the same audio device is also for the HDMI output
<rj_> **** Liste over PLAYBACK-hardwareenheder ****
<rj_> lydkort 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], enhed 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<rj_>   Underenheder: 0/1
<rj_>   Underenhed #0: subdevice #0
<rj_> lydkort 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], enhed 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]
<rj_>   Underenheder: 1/1
<rj_>   Underenhed #0: subdevice #0
<rj_> lydkort 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], enhed 8: HDMI 2 [HDMI 2]
<rj_>   Underenheder: 1/1
<rj_>   Underenhed #0: subdevice #0
<zequence> Could be the alsa drivers are not yet working with your hardware
<zequence> I don't see any builtin there. Only HDMI
<zequence> Which Ubuntu (Studio) release?
<rj_> 14.4
<rj_> yes only hdmi
<zequence> rj_: 14.04 is old. Try 16.04 instead
<zequence> Probably the kernel in 16.04 has drivers for your hardware
<rj_> yes it is because I wanted mathbuntu on it and it runs on 14.4
<rj_> is 16.4 LTS ?
<rj_> maybe I could install the drivers on this 14.4
<rj_> ?
<zequence> 16.04 is a LTS, yes
<zequence> You could try updating
<zequence> new kernels are offered every 6 months
<zequence> You may need to install it especially. Not sure
<zequence> Let's see
<zequence> Actually, I'm not on that release. You could try doing 'apt-search linux-image' and see if you find a newer version than you have
<zequence> To see your current version, do 'uname -r'
<zequence> there may be a meta package available for a newer kernel. Don't remember the names
<zequence> Might be something like linux-generic-lts-xenial
<rj_> have to go now :) thanx for your reply
<zequence> rj_: Alright. See you around :)
<rj_> Hi everyone who read my last messages I soled it :) using this:   http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Audio/ProBook-450-G3-Ubuntu-sound/td-p/5447804
<rj_> Zequence: ddid you see it :)  thank you for your attention :)
<zequence> rj_: Good to hear :)
<zequence> rj_: Cool, the driver existed, but wasn't being loaded
<rj_> just adding the two lines to a file in  etc/modprobe and to furth :)
<rj_> yap
<rj_> I mean yep
<rj_> now I amm getting ready to eksplore this distro
<rj_> a collegue at work is working with media production at the high school
<rj_> He makes film festivals an I think this distro could revolutionize it all :)
<zequence> rj_: I myself am doing music production on Ubuntu Studio. It can be done, but it is not always for the faint hearted
<zequence> It's all there, but even when it is under your nose, getting stuff to work - well, just like the problem you just had
<rj_> eksplain faint heated :)
<rj_> hearted
<rj_> ok
<rj_> I see
<zequence> For me, it is no problem. I know how to fix things. But, many friends of mine, they would be totally lost
<zequence> Would take too much energy
<rj_> hackers public radio has a few podcasters recomending this distro
<zequence> If there are teachers who knows this stuff, that would work
<rj_> I understand
<rj_> I am a teacher :)
<rj_> and I just keep trying
<rj_> but sometimes I have to sleep :)
<zequence> :D
<rj_> I teach math physics and informatics
<zequence> The most important part is actually the hardware
<zequence> If the computer is too new, well, like you just experienced. it can happen
<zequence> Also, AMD graphics is not recommended
<rj_> and I just started at a high school in Nærum, and for the first time in many years I have three collegues using ubunt
<rj_> ubuntu
<zequence> That's awesome
<rj_> yes and at the local primary school theres a teacher that installs ubuntu mint on all the old machines
<rj_> so many details :)
<zequence> I'm sometimes a teacher too. Teaching php, html, css and also Linux and Audio Processing for unemployued people
<rj_> the pubils make apps for android and iphone
<zequence> There's always the few who actually takes an interest in Linux, but it is always a struggle - since you need to install it on something first
<rj_> your in sweeden ?
<zequence> Yes, in Göteborg
<rj_> Im in copenhagen
<rj_> I have a house near tingsryd
<rj_> 30 k north of karlshamn
<rj_> Zequence:  I must write with you again here some time
<zequence> I've been there a couple of times. Actually visited Copenhagen for the last physical Ubuntu Devoper Summit
<zequence> rj_: I'm always here. I may not answer directly, but I'm always logged in
<rj_> physicall ubuntu developer summit ?
<rj_> what is that ?
<zequence> Yes, the last time Ubuntu developers got together in person
<zequence> I was representing Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> I later became the project lead
<rj_> arwesome
<rj_> impressing
<zequence> Now, another Swedish guy is the project lead. So, lots of Nordic influence I would say
<rj_> respect to you
<zequence> It's a very, very small team
<zequence> Not many people find their way to us
<zequence> If you know anyone who would be interested, please show them our way - we would be happy :)
<rj_> funny I bought a n issue og the linux magazine about ubuntu studio in gøteborg, on my way to Lillehammer week 7 this year :) that is how I found it
<rj_> of course
<rj_> I will spread the message
<rj_> :)
<rj_> zequence: gotta go see ya
<zequence> rj_: See you around :)
<rj_> yep :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-03
<reinaldo> Sorry! It was just a test.
<bazeee> hy
<bazeee> somebody, or just bot/bnc?
<cfhowlett> want answers?  ask questions.
<bazeee> tnx
<bazeee> my ubuntu 16.4, wont start, just the blank screen i can see
<bazeee> start just with the systemd grup option
<bazeee> can i fix, to start the normal mode? :)
<bazeee> its not comfortable to enter the group menu evry single start :/
<OvenWerks> bazeee: I am not sure what the group menu is that you are refering to.
<OvenWerks> bazeee: what I see here is grub which lists my OS partitions (because I have more than one, my wifes computer does not have this)
<OvenWerks> bazeee: Then eventually I get to the login screen that has the same background as the session and just requires my password. I see no other "menus". Are you seeing one of those or something else?
<bazeee> OvenWerks: no, if I start normal, with out entering groub, no, just blank screen, no ubuntu logo, no loading ubuntu studio logo. :( if I pres Ctrl+Alt+Del, My computer is going to restart, I can se now the animated Ubuntu studio logo :) intresting...
<zequence> bazeee: Perhaps it's a graphics driver problem?
<zequence> bazeee: Do you have nvidia, or amd, or something else than Intel graphics?
<gantengbanget> hi
<gantengbanget> everone
<bazeee> Ati i have. but i dont think the graphics card is the problem, Ubuntu starting ok, if i choise in the groub menu the other Ubuntu option... -start with sistemd
<gantengbanget> *everyone
<bazeee> hi gantengbanget
<gantengbanget> I'm new here
<gantengbanget> I just installed ubuntu studio
<zequence> bazeee: So, Ubuntu starts, but not Ubuntu Studio?
<zequence> gantengbanget: Hello. New user?
<bazeee> no, same. i have just one op. sistem
<bazeee> :)
<gantengbanget> zequence: yep
<zequence> gantengbanget: Music, graphics, what's your interest?
<gantengbanget> i'm a videographer
<zequence> gantengbanget: Cool. So, kdenlive?
<gantengbanget> i dunno
<gantengbanget> i just started
<zequence> bazeee: It sounds like the system boots
<gantengbanget> and...still dont know what I should use
<zequence> bazeee: Try booting, and after a while do Ctrl + Alt + F1
<zequence> gantengbanget: For video, kdenlive is probably a good option. There's also blender, pitivi and openshot.
<zequence> Lightworks too, but not installable from the system
<bazeee> hmm, the terminal
<zequence> bazeee: Yes, do you see it?
<bazeee> yes, working.. :P i already tryed
<gantengbanget> im used to play with premiere
<zequence> bazeee: Ok, so the system is in fact booting, but you have no graphics - so again, probably a graphics driver problem
<gantengbanget> whats wrong with graphic driver?
<zequence> bazeee: fglrx doesn't work on 16.04, yet. So, you may want to uninstall that
<gantengbanget> do i need update graphic driver?
<zequence> gantengbanget: No, this is for bazeee, who has a ATI card
<bazeee> hmmm. ok.  zequence.
<zequence> ATI/AMD cards won't work with propritery drivers on 16.04, as of yet
<zequence> But, the free drivers work ok
<gantengbanget> im using nvidia
<zequence> nvidia will work with both free and proprietary drivers
<gantengbanget> i just updated graphic driver
<gantengbanget> need to restart
<gantengbanget> ill be back
<zequence> gantengbanget: See you later
<bazeee> hmmm zequence : A(z) „fglrx” csomag nincs telepítve, így nem lett törölve
<bazeee> ehem.: it is not installed
<zequence> Is that Latvian, or something?
<bazeee> hungrarian :)
<zequence> Anyway, not sure what the package is called
<bazeee> hungarian. sorry.
<zequence> Ah, I'm Finnish myself, so it seemed somewhat familiar
<zequence> bazeee: Try doing 'apt-cache search fglrx'
<zequence> Not sure what the package is called currently
<bazeee> now everyting os ok with: Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-21-lowlatency (systemd) ...
<bazeee> ok I can try
<bazeee> fglrx-pxpress - transitional package for ubuntu-drivers-common ubuntu-drivers-common - Detect and install additional Ubuntu driver packages boinc-client-fglrx - metapackage for AMD/ATI fglrx-savvy BOINC client and manager kubuntu-driver-manager - Driver Manager for Kubuntu kubuntu-driver-manager-dbg - Driver Manager for Kubuntu -- debug symbols
<zequence> bazeee: Ok, so you were able to get graphics now?
<gantengbanget> hi there
<zequence> gantengbanget: Hi
<gantengbanget> updated successed
<gantengbanget> btw, what app for monitoring connection
<zequence> gantengbanget: internet connection?
<zequence> What kind of monitoring, exactly?
<gantengbanget> yup
<gantengbanget> internet connection
<zequence> You mean upload/download bit rates?
<gantengbanget> so we know usage of our PC
<gantengbanget> yap
<zequence> there should be an applet for that, which you can to the panel, but right clicking on it, and selecting -> Panel -> Add new items
<gantengbanget> sometimes ubuntu updater did not showing what it do
<zequence> One of the applets is called "Network Monitor". Think that's what you want
<bazeee> bmon?
<zequence> gantengbanget: If you want to update manually, do this 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and you will see everything
<zequence> && means AND
<gantengbanget> I've searched, theres no network monitor app in ubuntu studio
<zequence> gantengbanget: Just right click on the top panel, and select "Panel" -> "Add new items"
<zequence> Then, select "Network Mointor"
<zequence> There are also lots of internet monitorin applications available in the repos, but the "applet" should do for you
<gantengbanget> ahh yes
<gantengbanget> it works
<gantengbanget> thanks zequence
<zequence> np
<gantengbanget> but the bars did not fluctuate
<zequence> No, seems like it's not working
<zequence> There could be some other variant that works as a systray application
<gantengbanget> what app?
<zequence> This one perhas
<zequence> nagstamon
<zequence> If you do 'apt-cache search network monitor' you will see a lot of options
<zequence> Going to install nagstamon, with the command 'sudo apt-get install nagstamon'
<zequence> Software may have some problems finding applications right now. It's being fixed. There's a bug
<zequence> No nagstamon was not the one for you :)
<zequence> It's for monitoring servers
<gantengbanget> nagstamon didnt work
<gantengbanget> its for server
<zequence> All desktop environments usually have a way to monitor network, but it seems the one XFCE has is borken
<zequence> Yes, like I said :)
<gantengbanget> i mean for internet usage for my UbuntuStudio
<gantengbanget> I need to know quota I've been used
<gantengbanget> ah unfortunately
<zequence> quota? Ok, then you need something a bit more advanced anyway
<gantengbanget> for close internet connection if limit has reached?
<zequence> There's this gantengbanget http://askubuntu.com/questions/103634/any-good-application-for-data-usage-monitor/354056
<zequence> But, if you just google, you may find something better
<zequence> Usually, use the keywoard "ubuntu" in the mix, and you should find results
<zequence> Like "ubuntu network usage application"
<zequence> That gives me this link, for example http://askubuntu.com/questions/532424/how-to-monitor-bandwidth-usage
<zequence> Both tools I've seen are terminal based, but I'm sure there's a GUI equivalent too
<bazeee> ..aaand ping time out. :P
<bazeee> bytheway, tnx, and good day/or night
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-04
<studio-user236> how can i come back here after inatallation. in case I need help
<studio-user216> someone here speak's spanish?
<Unit193> !es | studio-user216
<ubottu> studio-user216: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user216> gracias
<Unit193> Da nada.
<jbermudes> Tambien hay canales para "Comunidades locales" de Ubuntu en cada paiz: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<jbermudes> oops
<studio-user965> spanish
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-05
<Guest4712> Has anyone ran into a situation where Ubuntustudio is only using one core on the CPU?
<square> hello
<square> is there anybody in there ?
<square> just nod if you can hear me
 * krytarik nods
<square> great thanks  !
<square> I'm trying to start using studio to do some audio recording and having some issues ... can't get the microphone to work, I'm curious about the group's most applauded sound card for recording, setups and all that.  Basically seeking any and all advice I can get.
<delt> Hello
<delt> how come carla doesn't find my VST plugins? :(
<delt> they're in /usr/lib/vst, and that path is in the carla config
<delt> oh, linux vst, .so files not w**dowz
<rajkapur> hello . has anyone encountered bad/corrupt files writing to a USB drive on Ubuntu Studio 16.04? I am not talking about bootable installation drives , but just writing to an USB disk .
<sakrecoer> rajkapur: not that i know of. is it happening to you on different USB-disks?
<rajkapur> yes. i had 2 corrupt usb drives
<rajkapur> made by different manufacturers
<rajkapur> the copying bar status is very fast
<rajkapur> and when i unmount it and put it on another machine the files that where copied are incomplete
<rajkapur> and i cannot write on the usb drive,,,,  although i have the user priviledges to do so
<OvenWerks> rajkapur: I am not a file system expert for sure... things to look for: errors in syslog is first. what file system are you using? Are the drives USB2.0 or USB3.0? are the ports USB3 or USB2?
<OvenWerks> The thing to remember is that UbuntuSTudio is on top of the Ubuntu framework. So if you try doing your copy from command line and it still fails. You may find more help on #ubuntu than here.
<rajkapur> k. thx
<OvenWerks> If it works from command line but not from file manager, this is a thunar bug (I think that is unlikely)
<OvenWerks> otherwise it is likely a kernel bug.
<rajkapur> i didn't even know how to serch for this problem :)
<krytarik> Hah, I'd bet hardware over kernel though.
<OvenWerks> krytarik: possibly. There have been USB3 problems with audio devices on some intel SW.
<OvenWerks> But to the best of my knowlage that did not affect usb drives.
<OvenWerks> It was a latency problem rather than throughput/lost data
<OvenWerks> I am not seeing any bugs listed with USB drives corruption.
<rajkapur> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=16604
<rajkapur> "When copying files to any external USB device I find that the progress dialogue is inaccurate. In other words, when Thunar (or PCmanfm) says that copying is complete, it is actually still transferring data, which is verified by trying to unmount the device.  Needless to say, unmounting the device before transfer is complete gives me incomplete or corrupted files."
<sakrecoer> rajkapur: that post is from 2011, whatever it was, i'm sure it has been fixed by now
<OvenWerks> rajkapur: That makes sense.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: there would be no fix for that.
<rajkapur> maybe it's fixed
<rajkapur> now i kknow why I can copy files  so fast
<OvenWerks> From an applications POV the copy is finished when it has sent the last byte to the OS. The OS writes it to RAM buffer and then writes from there to disk as time and other processing allows.
<sakrecoer> OvenWerks: no fix? :D what do you mean by that?
<OvenWerks> Most OSs have done this in PCs since OS/2 in the 80s.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: it is not really broken.
<sakrecoer> OvenWerks: ok.. never happened to me
<krytarik> rajkapur: Does it actually unmount then though?
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: we are not using DOS any more...
<rajkapur> y .
<rajkapur> it unmounts ...i will replicate teh problem now
<sakrecoer> OvenWerks: why you invoking DOS? now i'm even more confused? :D
<OvenWerks> If the unmounter allows unmounting before the copy has completed that is another problem.
<rajkapur> wait .. i am copying to another usb
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: DOS only did one thing at a time, stopped doing anything else while it wrote to disk or printed. once we got beyond that... knowing when a copy was actually on disk is not known by the application.
<sakrecoer> ok, not sure why you tell me this but, thanks OvenWerks
<rajkapur> :) wtf now it worked
<sakrecoer> \o/
<rajkapur> i previosly uncecked browse removabel media when inserted :))
<OvenWerks> rajkapur: I do that as soon as I install anything for audio too.
<sakrecoer> rajkapur: but, did ckecking it back solve your problem?
<rajkapur> no.. it was checked before... but i was kinda jocking
<sakrecoer> :D
<rajkapur> i got this 1tb usb drive and i hope it does not end up like my usb drives (one i managed to fix in widows 10)
<rajkapur> i ll be checking the logs as you said earlier
<rajkapur> thx guys..at least everything else is working
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-06
<studio-user093> hello speak polish
<cfhowlett> !pl | studio-user093
<ubottu> studio-user093: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lerner> there is a video I like. It is audio in there, but also an awful melody somebody chose to merge with the original conversation, so now you hear the conversation plus the music I dont want. all audio is joint together, mkvtoolnik just list one audio file. How can I edit the audio stream and get rid of the music?
<cfhowlett> if your audio source files are truly merged, you MIGHT  be able to extract some of the junk with audacity.
<lerner> if mkvtoolnik just list one audio strem, it is "really" merged... correct? cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> possibly.  never used mkvtoolnik.  open audacity, import the video and read the display
<lerner> sadly output quality is worse, but the conversation is clearer, much clearer, altohugh there is still some background crap I still need to pound out
<lerner> why cant I save the project?
<zequence> lerner: Saving a project in audacity means that - saving a project. If you want to produce an audio file, you need to export to one
<lerner> hwo is it possible that the edited audio file is 190MB??
<lerner> audio + video are now double the size
<lerner> of the original file
<zequence> lerner: Depends on the format you chose. Probably the original audio file was a compressed format, but you exported it as something else?
<zequence> The quality will never improve, not matter which format you choose. It can either be the same, or become worse (with lossy formats, like ogg and mp3)
<zequence> You can't export to video from audacity
<zequence> (AFAIK)
<sakrecoer> i have a vague memory of a setting in ubuntustudio controls, for setting proper permissions to IEEE1394 (firewire) for DV-capture. do that still exist?
<Guest18510> Hi, how do you disable "Alt-Left Mouse Click to Move" in Ubuntu Studio 16.04?
<sakrecoer> Guest18510: go to settings manager
<Guest18510> I tried "Window Manager" and the "Focus" tab, but it is not there.
<sakrecoer> Guest18510: find the "settings editor"
<sakrecoer> in one of the side tabs, you can find a field with "alt" in it..
<sakrecoer> can't find it just now...
<sakrecoer> because i removed it
<Guest18510> Okay.
<Guest18510> I was thinking of "Keyboard" tab, not the "Focus" tab...
<Guest18510> I missed type.
<sakrecoer> i bleieve it is one of th xfce4- ones...
<sakrecoer> still searching...
<Guest18510> Oh "Setting Editor"?
<sakrecoer> xfwm4
<sakrecoer> you will find one entry called "easy_click"
<sakrecoer> yes, "settings editor"
<sakrecoer> just empty the field of "easy_click". that is remove "Alt"
<sakrecoer> Guest18510 ^
<Guest18510> Got it. I will try it now.
<Guest18510> Thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-07
<Hierro59> Hi. I updated Ubuntu Studio 14 to 16 and do not get my files
<Hierro59> help me please
<Hierro59> someone in chat who can help me?
<Hierro59> Help me please
<cfhowlett> no questions asked >>> no answers given, Hierro59
<Hierro59> update of ubuntu studio 14 to 16 and can not find my files. Where they can be?
<Hierro59> use the option that says update live cd
<Hierro59> you can help? cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> answer my question: DID YOU install 16.04 yet?  or are you still in the 16.04 live session?
<Hierro59> I already installed it. I am now in my user session
<cfhowlett> when you installed, did you format your /home?
<Hierro59> I have not given any partition format. Use the option to upgrade.
<cfhowlett> Hierro59, ask this question in the main #ubuntu channel please.
<Hierro59> OK thank you very much
<studio-user346> greetings. typing from a lappy running a bootable usb drive. after install i get a black screen after selecting kernel from grub. ctrl alt del resets lappy. tried nomodeset and specific radeon drivers etc from grub. about to install AVLinux unless someone has a known fix, that would be super :)
<sirriffsalot> studio-user346, nomodeset and -- quiet splash?
<studio-user346> looks like quiet splash was there by default. i left it
<studio-user346> also tried no splash
<sirriffsalot> studio-user346, google is of no help I guess?
<studio-user346> spent the last 24 hours trying to figure it out. google didn't solve it this time :( i installed over top of xubuntu 12.04 which was running stable, just couldnt get jack to run well on it.
<studio-user346> "installed over top" = deleted partition and installed UbuntuStudio
<sirriffsalot> studio-user346, try another distro is your best bet mate... if ubuntustudio works, use that?
<studio-user346> lol AVlinux is downloading now :) was just hoping there was something I overlooked
<studio-user346> thanks for the quick response though, do you use guitarix? its my motivation for switching to a more AV oriented disto.
<studio-user715> ubuntu studio is a monster
<cfhowlett> no, it's merely an operating system
<studio-user715> a monster OS, now i say goodbye for windows from all my computers
<studio-user715> now i finish the new installation on the third pc, rebooting, have a nice day guys
<studio-user738> hi
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-08
<whitman> Hi.
<whitman> I have a little problem, can anyone help me?
<whitman> Upgrading 14 lts to 16 lts, and afther the upgrade, i can't logging in to session.
<whitman> It put me an error message: wrong password.
<whitman> In console no errors.
<OvenWerks> Not having done an upgrade (I installed and moved home over) I am not sure.
<krytarik> whitman: Probably wrong keyboard layout on the login screen then.
<OvenWerks> there are however likely to be more answers in #xubuntu (which has the same DE)
<OvenWerks> krytarik: that makes sense
<whitman> My keyboard layout befor upgrade is Hungarian, and the "guest" session use it.
<whitman> So i need to backup home directory into safe.....
<OvenWerks> The login screen has a keyboard setting, what does it say you have now?
<OvenWerks> Maybe it is not in line with system (console should be system)
<whitman> I'm from 14.04 live now, try to backup.
<whitman> My password not contains special characters, just simply characters and numbers. Eg: StupidDog22.
<whitman> I think those characters same in my keyboard like in english.
<whitman> Ok, thanks a lot of your help.
<whitman> Bye.
<krytarik> whitman: Make sure the numbers are taken.
<whitman> The numbers....
<whitman> I type numbers from numeric keypad (numlock status on.)
<krytarik> Alright then.
<whitman> Thanks, i go to trying.... :)
<whitman> Bye.
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-01
<studio-user444> Anyone here?
<vetal12311> good evening
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-02
<iadrianm> Hola buenas noches, como estan??
<studio-user657> help
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-03
<asjifjoajfjjjjjj> =-O
<studio-user417> ubuntu audio
<Sbur3> Hi. I'm trying to access my pulseaudio to no avail.  How do I get that access?
<OvenWerks> Sbur3: pavucontrol?
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: How do I use that?  I get messsages telling me that access to pulseaudio wis denied
<OvenWerks> Sbur3: which os/ditro are you using? How are you trying to access pulse?
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: "Establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait..."
<OvenWerks> Sbur3: (i'm a little confused) Is pulse unable to access the audio device maybe?
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: Ubuntu Studio 17.04 64 bit. Kodi and Mixxx can output audio, but that's it.
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: Give me a command to see which is the problem
<OvenWerks> Ah, so probably jack is running and has control of the audio device
<OvenWerks> cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> (all one line) will tell you quite a bit. you can paste that to a paste site
<OvenWerks> (like pastebin.com
<OvenWerks> then post the url to the paste here
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: https://pastebin.com/My25Rr0e
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: If I don't answer quickly, it is because I am going to eat dinner, but I'll be back
<OvenWerks> Sbur3_brb: that should not be the output of the whole line
<OvenWerks> Sbur3_brb: you have downloaded the script into /tmp, but not run it so try:
<OvenWerks> bash /tmp/adevices.sh and paste that
<Sbur3_brb> OvenWerks: https://pastebin.com/tKnrafMJ
<OvenWerks> Ok pulse should be able to see any of those devices.
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: So whatdo I do?
<OvenWerks> pavucontrol still can't start?
<OvenWerks> is this a new install?
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: New install of what?  Pavucontrol continues to hang
<OvenWerks> It almost seems as if something is missing, because pulse generally just works.
<OvenWerks> new install of ubuntustudio
<OvenWerks> I would try a reboot just to be sure though.
<OvenWerks> if pavucontrol is having trouble connecting it seems pulse is not running and can't be started
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: I changed computers.  I had to rip Windows 10 off of it. (With a serious - dod -program to wipe the hard drive) Then I downloaded Ubuntu Studio 17.04 and installed it
<OvenWerks> This is not an issue I had while running 17.04 (my normal use is still 16.04)
<OvenWerks> Sbur3: have you installed any other sw since OS install?
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: I like installing SW. Any kind in particular that I should worry about?  Like I said, Mixxx and Kodi work with audio playback.  I put them on after OS install.  But I had that on the older computer, so that shouldn't be an issue
<OvenWerks> Sbur3: they at least show audio works.
<OvenWerks> Sbur3: maybe in a terminal try killall -9 pulseaudio
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: I don't know what to do ... I'll try that
<OvenWerks> Sbur3: then try running pavucontrol again.
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: Before I try to retry pavucontrol ... look at this ...https://pastebin.com/XRRqLgdB
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: That's the paste of killall
<OvenWerks> Sbur3: are you logged in twice?
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: I don't even know how to do that
<OvenWerks> (as two users?)
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: I'm not schizo  ... yet
<OvenWerks> Ok, then try sudo killall -9 pulseaudio
<OvenWerks> (will require user password)
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: That gets me into volume control, but on the task bar on the top of the screen, there are two "speaker" looking icons
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: That seems to work.  Gonna try a youtube to see if I hear the music
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: Hey, that deserves a great big THANK YOU
<Sbur3> ;)
<Sbur3> OvenWerks: Can I ask you one last question... In the "Volume Control" window, there is "Built-in audio" on one hand, and "High Definition Audio Controller" on the other.  What could "High Definition ..." do in good or bad?
<OvenWerks> huh he's gone...
<Guest73755> Hola amigos
<studio-user455> help
<studio-user455> grub install failed
<studio-user455> turned off secure boot trying again
<studio-user455> New Acer Windows Ten, Ubuntu Studio install
<studio-user455> yo?
<studio-user455> ug
<OvenWerks> I really don't know... but it is ok to ask in #ubuntu
<studio-user455> how do I get there
<OvenWerks>  There are a lt more people there and Studio uses the same bsae.
<studio-user455> not sure how I got here
<studio-user455> ;ink above?
<OvenWerks>  you should be able to just do /join #ubuntu
<OvenWerks> (on a blank line)
<studio-user455> in a terminal?
<OvenWerks> in irc
<studio-user455> oh
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-04
<debdeb> hi! newbie here trying to figure out how to but the blackbird theme on buntu studio having a hard time. thanks in advance to whoever has time
<debdeb> lol
<OvenWerks> debdeb: prolly get more feedback on #xubuntu
<OvenWerks> debdeb: and I think most of them are sleeping right now being utc-ish or before
<debdeb> thanks ill give that a try
<debdeb> yeah i figured :)
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-05
<psc> how do you launch your studio on login (ladish_control sload xxx)?
<psc> rc.d or gui sessions at startup?
<U___> hi anyone here
<U___> hello?
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-06
<studio-user211> ciao
<carm960> hi
<studio-user142> I'm trying something and I need some info on doing it... Can some one help I'm trying to put movement on a photo and I seam to can't find anything that I can use
<sinewav> studio-user214: Have you tried the blur filters in Gimp?
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-07
<studio-user030> hi alll
<studio-user093> hi everybody! can someone help me?
<studio-user093> I would like to know some parameters in e.g. BPMs of a yoshimi bank called "trash synth 3" in "misc" banks
<studio-user093> I really dunno how to do
<studio-user093> Is there any way to check/edit banks' parameters?
<OvenWerks> studio-user093: You may ask this in #opensourcemusicians for a faster answer
<OvenWerks> I personally don't use synths very much
<studio-user093> OvenWerks: ok, thank you very much anyway!
<OvenWerks> np
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-30
<BionicMac> Hello, I can't seem to find a realtime kernel for 18.04. I did find a lowlatency though.
<BionicMac> Is the linux-realtime still available as a package?
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-01
<toth> Hi. Has anyone tried to connect a Roland System 8 as MIDI keyboard ?
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-02
<classywhetten> Which PPA do you guys use for blender?
<SlidingHorn> what's the graphical package manager that comes installed?  (apt-cache policy says Synaptic is not installed) - I need to look for it to file a bug report
<SlidingHorn> Nevermind - found it - Gnome Software Center
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: I would install synaptic and use it. Gnome SC does not tell you if it has to remove already installed SW to install what you ask.
<OvenWerks> apt works best.
<SlidingHorn> I typically just use apt - I was just looking around the system...interestingly, the Gnome Software application shows everything with a review as being 5-stars
<SlidingHorn> Look at WINE for example 24x 5 star, 9x 4 star, 5x 3 star, 11x 2 star, 45x 1 star....overall?  5 STARS!!  12/10 would install again!! xD
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: the problem with GUI based sw installers is that they are split into two parts. The GUI runs as the user and the install runs as system. It is hard to show in the GUI all the things that are happening at a system level.
<OvenWerks>  Synaptic gets around that by runnng the GUI as system too.
<OvenWerks> however... wayland and policy in general will lock synaptic out  :P
 * OvenWerks goes off to spend some birthday time with his wife.
<SlidingHorn> OvenWerks: Happy birthday to the wife!  Enjoy the time
<OvenWerks> Thanks :)
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-03
<studio-user366> Hi everyone, I just installed UStudio to my newly refurbished Thinkpad x230t=tablet... =>
<studio-user366> Can anyone tell me if this software is good for doing digital artwork?
<cfhowlett> "this" software? WHAT software?
<studio-user366> cool  I can be heard  ....
<studio-user366> thanks
<studio-user366> I've been using linux since 1999 and think it is the best thing that is happening to computing
<Elaine> Hi,  Anyone know the secret superuser password,  I cant use sudo nor log into su on this fresh install
<cfhowlett> Elaine, if you already installed, the password is whatever you set it to.
<Elaine> thk,   su seems to be barred but my sudo is working....  just no gedit here,   is there a superuser text edit program   "sudo vi..." not priviledged it seems
<BionicMac> Hello. Is there anyway to keep cients from automatically making jack connections? I even set in qjackctl: Setup -> Options -> COnnections -> "Activate Patchbay persistence - ticked" "Reset all connections on patchbay activation - ticked"  "Warn on active patchbay disconnections - ticked" I've looked in all the clientspreferences that I can find and unticked anything that resembles
<BionicMac> auto-connect-to-jack... I've settled it down somewht, but not to my liking. I am at a loss here.
<OvenWerks> That is up to each individual jack client
<OvenWerks> that means there is no overall setting that can stop all clients from doing auto connections
<BionicMac> correct. And this could be a bad situation.
<OvenWerks> There is jack-plumbing that will talk a preset graph of connections and make or break connects to match that graph.
<BionicMac> Especially in a studio setting with aying clients. One wrong click and well: possible brain damage from the vloume, 2: time to reset. thank goodness that when I "activate a pacthbay in qjackctl I have it set to reset all coneections in activate.
<BionicMac> s/aying/paying/
<OvenWerks> each application that connects to jack _should_ allow setting no auto connect.
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: You would definitely hope so. I have found this to not be the case with some key apps. well, no way in an obvious setting menu that is. I will do further testing. non-timeline is one of them.
<BionicMac> I start non-timeline and all hell breaks loose on my perfect jack routing.
<OvenWerks> non-stuff is built to use NSM to help make sure connections make sense.
<BionicMac> I'm using nsm.
<OvenWerks> I am not very familiar with nsm/nontimeline. I use Ardour for most of my stuff.
<OvenWerks> Ardour does tend to auto connect as well, but will save whatever connections are set from session to session. Also it default new channel to not monitor inputs.
<BionicMac> I think something is running in the background. hmmm I closed all visible gui's , started nsm... started qjackctl from within my session, started jack from the qjackctl menu and --- I get a notification from "Claudia" that a studio was started with no visible claudia GUI. This could be part of the problem.
<OvenWerks> If you have installed claudia, it will start at session start to start jackd, pulse bridging etc.
<BionicMac> The notification from Claduia was exactly when I clicked "start" from the qjackctl menu. I'll need to see if Claudia still runs in the background, apparently so. I had shut it down from it's own gui menu.
<BionicMac> and there she is 3 or 4 bg processes with the gui closed by the claudia menu. This is part of the issue. I'll report back here in case you are wondering. Let me ask falkktx also.
<BionicMac> But when I close Claudia ( stopping all studios first) from it's own menu I expect it to die.
<OvenWerks> I think part of it runs as a daemon.
<BionicMac> yeah, several. I had to kill 4 CLaudia procs -> "/usr/bin/python3 /usr/share/cadence/src/claudia.py"
<BionicMac> then Cadence ->  /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/im-launch /usr/bin/cadence-session-start --system-start-by-x11-startup /usr/bin/startkde ( I never set this to auto start either )
<BionicMac> then and finally, ladishd
<OvenWerks> ladish was the main reason I never installed kxstudio a second time after removing it ;)
<BionicMac> now no more auto magic ghosts in the machine. I really like tht suite of apps too. I will check into settings and configs for more control of those.
<OvenWerks> I think the new versions of kxtools don't need ladish though
<BionicMac> I hope so. At least I want more control over ladish in any event.
 * BionicMac sticks with qjackctl's very own patchbay presistence.
<BionicMac> oh my, nsm session started flawlessly .. yes baby!
<BionicMac> Too bad the only packages I found of the non-* suite was kxstudio.
<BionicMac> I may have to buid my ppa of that suite.
<OvenWerks> Ya, no one has taken the time to package for debian/ubuntu
<BionicMac> some of the best audio tools out there too.
<OvenWerks> I am not sure why
<OvenWerks> just the mixer is quite good and fills a gap nothing else really does
<BionicMac> exactly
<OvenWerks> Last time I installed it was to build it.
<BionicMac> Yes, I am buiding it now.
<studio-user683> Hey
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: Do you know if Patchage is capable of saving its own connections/sessions?
<OvenWerks> BionicMac: I do not know for sure but it does not look like it to me.
<OvenWerks> BionicMac: Also be aware that patchage has not seen any changes for some time so if some lib it depends on is removed it may vanish for the repos (for example GUI libs)
<OvenWerks> maybe I am wrong about that, there are some things that look like they have been changed in the build script not too long ago.
<OvenWerks> Quite honestly, I have not been able to even get it to leave things where I put them let alone keeping the same connections.
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: Right. Yes, it really seems the linux audio world is in need of a graphical jack patch bay that actually works. Well, you know what I mean. Save patchbay, contorl of the actual patchbay. Settings that stay put, etc etc.
<BionicMac> Patchage & Claudia seems to be the only two apps in that arena. I guess I will stick with Jacks patchaby seave sessions.
<BionicMac> I will work in qjackctl's patchbay sessions.
<BionicMac> err not claudia, catia I mean. and catia is heavely integrated with cadence suite. Maybe it can be used alone though but I don't think Catia has the ability to save session patches.
<BionicMac> I take that back, I see a full list on JACK's homepage under "control". I shall test these out.
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: Wow this looks right up my alley: -> https://sourceforge.net/projects/njconnect/
<BionicMac> we shall see how well the save/restore sessions works.
<BionicMac> njconnect has had commits as recent as last week.
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: When all is said and done I like this cli control for jack tht I found in the Ubuntu Studio repo: aj-snapshot. works great
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-04
<BionicMac> the end all be all power is in qjackclt's patchbay. Here is an excellent article from Qjackctl's author: http://www.rncbc.org/drupal/node/76
<BionicMac> well the author posted this, actually written by Simon Fielding.
<BionicMac> the followup post at the bottm was by Qjackctl's author in response to the orginal post to further clarify and expand on the subject. Bookmark worthy.
<BionicMac> Titled: QjackCtl and the Patchbay
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-05
<rxscabin> I am getting some serious mouse lag after ubuntu studio has been running for a while.
<rxscabin> Any solutions/
<rxscabin> ?
<OvenWerks> I don't here, though if I get to a place where swap is being used a lot then swapoff swapon helps.
<OvenWerks> The only time I have such problems is building an application that uses a lot of system memory (I have 8g)
<rxscabin> This is what I have:               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<rxscabin> Mem:           7724        2005         726          75        4993        5310
<rxscabin> Low:           7724        6998         726
<rxscabin> High:             0           0           0
<rxscabin> Swap:          6674           0        6674
<OvenWerks> no swap use it looks like so that is not the problem.
<rxscabin> It is weird.  I happens almost immediately with the low latency kernel, but after a while with the "regular" kernel.  I thought keeping the mouse active (moving it occasionally) helped, but that does not appear to be the case.
<rxscabin> Could it be a result of updating to 16.04.
<OvenWerks> I have used 16.04 for around 2 years with no problem. Just moved to 18.04 and so far no problem.
<rxscabin> Damn.  Maybe it's my hardware.  The computer is around 5 years old.
<rxscabin> I wonder if a solution would be for me to use regular old ubuntu and just install the music making stuff on top.
<rxscabin> Ardour etc.
<OvenWerks> rxscabin: it depends on if you must have low latency or not.
<rxscabin> I do not.  I seldom record and listen through the headphones or monitor.
<OvenWerks> then install the DE you like and add the two ubuntustudio-audio meta packages.
<rxscabin> I guess I can always switch back to studio if latency becomes an issue.  Has studio always been low latency?
<OvenWerks> I would use apt to install them or synaptic rather than the other GUI software tools.
<rxscabin> I will take your advice.
<OvenWerks> you will have to add your user to the audio group.
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-controls will do that for you.
<rxscabin> Thank you.  Now for some fun.
<vlt> Hello. (At least on regular Ubuntu) the package zynjacku is not available anymore. What standalone LV2 host/rack can I use?
<SlidingHorn> vlt: I've never used zynjacku - maybe calf might work?
<Unit193> http://bugs.debian.org/728366
<ubottu> Debian bug 728366 in ftp.debian.org "RM: zynjacku -- ROM; buggy; abandoned upstream" [Normal,Open]
<vlt> SlidingHorn: Calf seems to only host its own plugins.
<vlt> Maybe I just have to use nonmixer.
<OvenWerks> Carla works well for that
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-06
<paddy_> Hi, I'm new to jack and I got it to work with headphones plugged in but when I unplug the headphones the laptop speakers don't output anything
<paddy> https://imgur.com/a/Br9CN9q also my eq10q doesn't look right
<OvenWerks> paddy doesn't stick around long enough to get replies... both of his questions are easily anserable...
 * OvenWerks doesn't watch his computer at 1 AM in general
<studio-user597> ok
<ErichEickmeyer> OvenWerks: Same, but midnight in my case.
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-29
<GianfrancoPastel> Ciao
<studio-user710> how can i chaeck out what problem i have on system boot with system applications?
<OvenWerks> ???
<studio-user710> when my desktop appears i get a warning that a system application is broken
<OvenWerks> has crashed?
<OvenWerks> It probably wants to send info to a bug report?
<studio-user710> i can use the desktop normaly
<studio-user710> than it can be fixed?
<OvenWerks> Ya, it may be a bug we know about.
<studio-user710> oh ok
<M_aD> studio-user710: if it's the same message it's probably apport which you can turn off to get rid of the annoying messages
<M_aD> it's an older article but it does the trick: https://www.binarytides.com/ubuntu-fix-system-program-problem-error/
<studio-user710> i wait when the bug is fixed
<OvenWerks> have you ever run ubuntustudio-controls?
<OvenWerks> if in the audio tab you click on the apply button and it doesn't go away, it is not a bug we know about.
<studio-user710> i restart the pc
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks, studio-user710: There is a known "quirk" with apport where it thinks there's a crash because something is stuck in /var/crash but is invalid and doesn't get removed. Might just have to do a "sudo rm -rf /var/crash/*" and see what happens.
<OvenWerks> studio-user378 did you see this comment: 09:02 < Eickmeyer> OvenWerks, studio-user710: There is a known "quirk" with apport
<OvenWerks>                    where it thinks there's a crash because something is stuck in
<OvenWerks>                    /var/crash but is invalid and doesn't get removed. Might just
<OvenWerks>                    have to do a "sudo rm -rf /var/crash/*" and see what happens.
<studio-user378> tthanks a lot
<studio-user378> when there is a bug anyway i can send it to you or is it disabled?
<javier-aldan> Hello everyone
<javier-aldan> I just wanted to say a big and sincere THANK YOU from binging UbuntuStudio 19.04 alive and well. I installed it in a laptop last week and I think including Carla was such a good decition. I am currently trying some x32 and x64 bit Windows plugins with Carla and it runs lile a champ.
<javier-aldan> I even downloaded Jam Origin MIDI Guitar 2 so I can use my electric guitar as a midi controller and works good so far, playing some piano and strings with my guitar was somehting I really wanted to try and hopefully I will include in my home recordings soon.
<javier-aldan> I am still getting used to Studio Controls, hopefully I should be able to try the "second usb interface hot plugable" feature with my drummer friend.
<javier-aldan> Then again, THANK YOU a lot for this wonderful distro, I had been using it since 2012 and I hope I can keep using it for a long time more,
<Eickmeyer> javier-aldan: Thanks! Also, thanks for the nice comment on my blog. I haven't been able to log-in yet to approve it, but it'll happen soon.
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-30
<arejayem> Can anyone help with installing Ubuntu Studio 19.04 on a VMware Workstation VM please?
<m_ad[m]> was about to reply but you left: yes other images work but if i'm not misaken someone mentioned ubuntu studio isn't configured to work in a vm
<m_ad[m]> however i'm not 100% sure
<arejayem> Ahh that sucks...
<m_ad[m]> come back in a couple of hours when the lead devs are around and ask again just to make sure.
<m_ad[m]> :)
<arejayem> OK, thx mate
<Eickmeyer> m_ad[m]: You'd be correct. Ubuntu Studio, for whatever reason, will not run cleanly in a VM. Fixing that is of the lowest priorities since it's not designed to run in a VM anyhow.
<Eickmeyer> I don't understand why anybody would want to run it in a VM anyhow since that causes performance degredation, especially for audio applications.
<Eickmeyer> I mean, other than testing. But, if you're going to test it, run the life ISO. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Eickmeyer> *live ISO
<sakrecoer> i was wondering if could change rule nr.5 in the facebook group
<sakrecoer> "Give more than you take to this group. Self-promotion, spam and irrelevant links aren't allowed."
<sakrecoer> to "Give more than you take to this group. Self-promotion, spam and irrelevant links aren't allowed. Hoever, on Wednesday you may post selfpromoting links"
<sakrecoer> we might miss out on some pretty neat creations otherwise
<sakrecoer> it's hard to be an independent creator. Especially since netiquette kindof dictates that, unless you got an organism promoting you, you are just an ugly self-promoter
<sakrecoer> Eickmeyer ^
<sakrecoer> (my tinfoil hat sometimes whispers to me at night that the whole "self-promotion" taboo was made up by major labels and microsoft
<sakrecoer> )
<sakrecoer> regardless of the origin, it's really hard to be an independent creator
<sakrecoer> make it sundays or 3rd friday of the week i don't know. But excluding it all together is not very cool.
<sakrecoer> Here's my proposition for it: "Give more than you take to this group. Spam, is not allowed and selfpromotion is discouraged, except on %{day} where you are invited to share your creative output."
<studio-user084> latest versions of vmlinuz & initrd.img-4.15.0-48-lowlatency causes system to reboot.  How do I keep software updated from installing the new version?
<Eickmeyer> sakrecoer: That's a good one, but I'd even go as so far as allow creative output from Ubuntu Studio every day.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user084: If you don't keep your computer updated (especially the kernel), you're going to run into a lot of security issues. I'd reccomend...
<Eickmeyer> !hwe | studio-user084
<ubottu> studio-user084: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Eickmeyer> sakrecoer: That said, I'll go ahead and make a rule change on that.
<sakrecoer> +700 on agreeing creative output everyday! \o/ thank you Eickmeyer
<sakrecoer> allowing even lol
<sakrecoer> also, happy walprugis everyone! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walpurgis_Night
<studio-user084> will dig further, but looks like the new kernals are x64  not i386
<Paavi2_0> sakrecoer: hauskaa vappua!
<Paavi2_0> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walpurgis_Night#Finland
<Paavi2_0> also https://youtu.be/IlWRzOe-uZM
<unshackled> anyone know how to install ubuntu studio packages on Kali Linux?
<unshackled> I need a PPA right?
<unshackled> or is there a script i can use with apt or whatever?
<Eickmeyer> unshackled: Kali Linux is not supported.
<Eickmeyer> You're on your own. We cannot support more than Ubuntu and its flavors here.
<Eickmeyer> !kali
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<unshackled> oh
<unshackled> dual boot it is then
<unshackled> too bad you guys should consider doing a partnership with Skywave Linux I found out Ubuntu Studio is really great for a lot of my ham radio stuff
<Eickmeyer> unshackled: I'm glad they got it to work! However, we are an official flavor of Ubuntu and as such have to abide by that.
<Eickmeyer> And, we're a really small team, so we're trying our best to do what we've got.
<OvenWerks> unshackled: if whatever distro you are using depends on up to date ubuntu repos, you should be able to install ubuntustudio-installer and get someting working... or at least have the applications. I would look for the version of ubuntustudio-installer from the ubuntustudio backports PPA for the most up to date version. However, as stated it is at own risk. we may note that it didn't work for you
<OvenWerks> and pass that on, but will spend no time trying to make it work :)
<OvenWerks> The other way to do things is to install Studio and then add whatever DE you would prefer.
<OvenWerks> Again this is not something we can support, but at least you should be able to test before adding that DE and know if it causes trouble.
<unshackled> most distros i use you can do sudo tasksel and tick off ubuntu studio
<unshackled> i screwed up installing kali first
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-01
<studiobot> sioben was added by: sioben
<studio-user521> hi
<studio-user521> im new to linux
<studiobot> <Duke> I just tried to add Ubuntu Studio backports to my Ubuntu MATE 18.04 system.  I could not see the Ubuntu Studio controls, like those in Ubuntu Studio 19.04 (which I have installed on another PC).  Should I see them?
<Eickmeyer[m]> @Duke You'll only see Ubuntu Studio Controls if you install it directly or via ubuntustudio-installer.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-installer
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<Eickmeyer[m]> Installing ubuntustudio-installer brings ubuntustudio-controls in as a dependency.
<Eickmeyer[m]> But, run the installer first as you'll need the performance tweaks as well.
<OvenWerks> Duke: you will probably need to enable the back ports PPA to get the updated -controls
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: He did, but I don't think he installed -installer.
<studio-myk> anyone else having trouble with fully charging the battery? it charges only till 57% and I don't know why
<Eickmeyer> studio-myk: 99% of the time, that's a hardware issue. Sign of a worn-out battery.
<studio-myk> it fully charges with ubuntu. the trouble comes with the studio version
<Eickmeyer> studio-myk: The Xfce desktop environment's battery monitor has a different way of measuring battery. Whereas GNOME sees 57% as your laptop's maximum capable battery capacity, it shows it as 100% when charged to that much. Xfce uses the battery's maximum capacicy as the measurement.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, Xfce is more honest about your battery's capacity.
<studio-myk> ok
<studiobot> <Duke> Eickmeyer: Thanks.  I was planning to run the installer, but wanted to add the backports, since I understood that as a prerequisite.  I'll get that done today.
<Eickmeyer> @Duke: No problem.
<studio-myk> thanks guys
<Eickmeyer> studio-myk: You're welcome. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
<m_ad[m]> studio-myk: if you want to know your battery condition install inxi and then, in a terminal, type inxi -b
<m_ad[m]> the percentage shown is your current battery capacity
<m_ad[m]> mine is charged at 98% but it's current condition is 93%
<studio-user439> Hi guy's. I Have a new Focusrite Scarlett2i4 USB audio interface hooked up on my newly updated mac pro 2010 desktop computer. This machine runs on ubuntustudio obviusly and it does not work. Eyther the sound is distorted, or it workes fine for 10 sec and turnes off or I just get alot of noise. I tryed the interface with my Acer laptop wich runs on linuxMint and it did the same thing. I tought it must be defected but I t
<studio-user439> macbook air and it worked fine... wtf?
<studio-user439> when I got this interface I checked online if people ware useing this interface with linux before I got it and I heard no complaints and I saw a couple of good reviews from linux users
<studio-user439> Do I need to return it or is it usible? I bought it cos my old interface was firewire and the last update made it obselite.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user439: Personally, I have a Behringer UMC404HD that has never had issues. I don't have much experience with the focusrite products, but it sounds like a hardware incompatibility of some sort.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user439: Are you using it with Jack or just with PulseAudio?
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Any ideas?
<studio-user439> I just plugg it in and select the interface in sound settings
<Eickmeyer> studio-user439: That tells me you're not using Jack. Professional USB audio interfaces are designed to use lowlatency software, and PulseAudio (the default) is not, by any means, professional lowlatency audio. You might have to configure it using Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | studio-user439
<ubottu> studio-user439: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> But to me, it sounds like your MacBook Air (which might have newer hardware) might just have better compatibility with the device.
<Eickmeyer> Unfortunately, not everything is guaranteed to work.
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: Any ideas here?
<studio-user439> OK Im installing Ubuntu Studio Controls. wich boxes do I check in? Realtime Audio or CPU Governor in Perforance mode, or both?
<Eickmeyer> studio-user439: What version of Ubuntu Studio are you running?
<studio-user439> where can I see that?
<Eickmeyer> Open a terminal, type "lsb_release -a"
<Eickmeyer> Also, if you're having to install Ubuntu Studio Controls, then it sounds to me like you're not running Ubuntu Studio at all.
<studio-user439> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS Release:	18.04 Codename:	bionic
<Eickmeyer> Okay. You'll need the backports PPA if you haven't done so already.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports | studio-user439
<ubottu> studio-user439: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<Eickmeyer> Also, since it doesn't sound like you're actually using Ubuntu Studio, you'll need to run this:
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | studio-user439
<ubottu> studio-user439: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<Eickmeyer> studio-user439: What flavor of Ubuntu are you using?
<studio-user439> I know I am not a linux genius but yes I am useing Ubuntu studio
<Eickmeyer> Okay.
<Eickmeyer> Just making sure.
<Eickmeyer> 18.04 does, indeed, require that backports PPA to receive any support.
<studio-user439> ok PPA installed
<Eickmeyer> Okay. Run "sudo apt full-upgrade" to make sure it takes.
<studio-user439> cool, a new wall paper :D
<Eickmeyer> hehe
<Eickmeyer> Once it's done, run Ubuntu Studio Controls and follow the guide I linked above.
<studio-user439> this one?
<studio-user439> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA
<Eickmeyer> No.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<OvenWerks> So far as I know focusrite 2/4 devices have had extra work done in alsa (thanks to Robin G) The focusrite 18 whatever has had work done sinse then that may not have gone upstream yet.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user439: ^
<studio-user922> Hi, I just got a new USB audio interface "Focusrite Scarlett 2i4" I got it cos my presonus is a firewire interface and the update a couple of months ago killed the firewire cabability. My linux mint acer laptop could also not use the interface but my macbook air did so it works. I did this:
<studio-user922> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA
<studio-user922> and that
<studio-user922> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<studio-user922> it still just gives me alot of noise
<studio-user922> any ides how to get the audiointerface working on this computer? Cos it is the OS or a setting in the OS
<Eickmeyer> studio-user922: I've been working with you on this all day, correct?
<studio-user922> Hi yes!
<studio-user922> didnt know if I had the same audience
<studio-user922> Thats great that you are still here. I really appreciate it.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user922: It's the exact same chat room no matter what.
<studio-user922> cool
<Eickmeyer> Might help if you typed "/nick {easily-identifiable-nickname-you-make-up}" into the chat window so that we can identify you easier.
<Eickmeyer> You're always "studio-userxxx" by default.
<Eickmeyer> Haha, you didn't need the {'s, {Ben}
<Guest86422> lol
<Eickmeyer> Something more unique. We're on the freenode network, so there are literally thousands of registered names.
<Nattmordur> there we go
<Nattmordur> Any ideas on how to get my interface working?
<Eickmeyer> Nattmordur: Sadly, I have some insight from another developer on this, and I'm working on a solution. Read this:
<Eickmeyer> <OvenWerks> So far as I know focusrite 2/4 devices have had extra work done in alsa (thanks to Robin G) The focusrite 18 whatever has had work done sinse then that may not have gone upstream yet.
<Eickmeyer> So, Nattmordur, basically you might have to run a newer kernel version, and I'm trying to remember the guide on how to do that with 18.04.
<Eickmeyer> Nattmordur: Got it. Try this:
<Eickmeyer> !hwe | Nattmordur
<ubottu> Nattmordur: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Eickmeyer> The newer kernel might get things working properly, so long as Robin Gaerus's patches made it into the kernel.
<Nattmordur> Im a bit lost but ok
<Nattmordur> this is the only thing I want out of this computer ( to work well with an audio interface"
<Nattmordur> so I am willing to instal update or what ever
<Eickmeyer> Nattmordur: So, in Linux-based operating systems such as Ubuntu, the kernel (Linux) contains all of the drivers for the hardware, as opposed to Windows or Mac which has actual driver software to be a go-between for the user space (the part you interact with) to talk to the kernel, which in-turn talks to the hardware. Linux cuts-out the middleman whenever possible.
<Nattmordur> ok great I get that
<Nattmordur> so what would you like me to try?
<Eickmeyer> I'd like you to try the Hardware Enablement Stack. Your Focusrite interface is very new compared to what is included in the kernel in 18.04.
<Eickmeyer> That's that link I posted just above.
<Nattmordur> ok I get that
<Nattmordur> with one should I use?
<Eickmeyer> You only have one option. Always use the one that matches your current version, which you told me was 18.04.
<Eickmeyer> And, since you're not running a server, go with desktop.
<Nattmordur> aha its not the same as I had its a replacement for the one I have, now I get it
<Nattmordur> sorry about that
<Eickmeyer> No worries.
<Nattmordur> ok, a lot of shit went down in the terminal and its done
<Nattmordur> do I need to reconfigure any settings or something now?
<Eickmeyer> Nope, once you've added that reboot and try it.
<Nattmordur> ok, rebbooting. see you on the other side
<Nattmordur> Hi Im back
<Nattmordur> I wright this letter with both great joy and great sorrow in my hart
<Nattmordur> the interface is not acting up, there are no noises, blinking lights or anything. Super smooth
<Nattmordur> to smooth for it doesn't make a sound
<Nattmordur> but I can feel that things are getting better and this is a matter of some setting
<Nattmordur> I can see the sound comeing in on the sound setting window
<Nattmordur> any ideas? its not the interface it self, it workes on another computer with the same settings, the speekers are fine, its not the sors of audio, I tryed many...
<Eickmeyer> Nattmordur: That's great!
<Eickmeyer> That means it's working properly. You need to run Jack using Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<Eickmeyer> And then try patching it in using Carla.
<Eickmeyer> (sudo apt install carla, if you haven't already).
<Nattmordur> ok ok
<Nattmordur> Can you guide me trough that please?
<Nattmordur> what is Carla?
<Nattmordur> its installed now in any case :)
<Eickmeyer> !carla | Nattmordur
<Eickmeyer> Hmm... I don't have an entry for that.
<Eickmeyer> Carla is a plugin host (think audio rack) and patchbay.
<Nattmordur> nice
<Eickmeyer> The patchbay tab in particular lets you connect the system audio (Pulse) to your audio interface.
<Nattmordur> what should I do next then?
<Eickmeyer> Have you started Jack using Ubuntu Studio Controls?
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-02
<Nattmordur> Just press "Start or Restart Jack" button you mean?
<Eickmeyer> Yes, once you've configured it to look for your audio interface as master.
<reesepony> hello
<Nattmordur> Yes I did and nothing
<Nattmordur> where do I look for my interface?
<Eickmeyer> Okay, now start Carla and make sure your interface is connected to Pulse.
<Eickmeyer> Using the patchbay tab.
<Nattmordur> ok now I lost you
<Nattmordur> where is carla and where is the pach bay?
<Eickmeyer> Carla is the app I had you install, and it should be in your menu under Audio Production -> Effects.
<Nattmordur> when I look for carla I get Carla and carla controls
<Eickmeyer> Just Carla. Carla controls is for remotely controlling it.
<Nattmordur> got carla running
<Eickmeyer> Check the patchbay tab.
<Nattmordur> got it
<Eickmeyer> Do you see anything in there?
<reesepony> your distro is awesome, but i have a problem: My macbook froze when I was surfing firefox. I only had 4 windows open but when I opened one that required to activate drm permissions my pc froze. I couldn't do anything anymore so I turned it off with the power button.
<Eickmeyer> reesepony: That's not an issue specific to Ubuntu Studio, so I'd ask in #ubuntu.
<Nattmordur> ye "System, playback 1 -ii-- 2, Usb,0,0-out playback 1 -ii-2 -ii-3 -ii-4,....
<Eickmeyer> Nattmordur: Can you screenshot that?
<Eickmeyer> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Nattmordur> <blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/4S1HX0J"><a href="//imgur.com/4S1HX0J"></a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
<Eickmeyer> Yikes! Just the link, please.
<Nattmordur> sorry
<Nattmordur> https://imgur.com/a/4S1HX0J
<Eickmeyer> Nattmordur: Drag a line from [PulseOut front-left] to [USB,0,0-out playback_1] and from [PulseOut front-right] to [USB,0,0-out playback_2]. That should get your system audio running.
<Nattmordur> save, restart or anything else?
<Eickmeyer> Nope, happens right away.
<Nattmordur> nothing
<Eickmeyer> Nattmordur: In that case, we might have to take a different approach with someone else.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Any ideas?
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: If you're around? ^
<Eickmeyer> Nattmordur: If you don't recieve a response from anyone, try joining #lad and see if anyone there has any ideas.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, I'm out of ideas. :(
<Nattmordur> are we shure its usb omg
<Nattmordur> omg w8
<Nattmordur> I just restarted carla
<Nattmordur> alot more shit popped in the pachbay
<Nattmordur> check it out
<Nattmordur> https://imgur.com/a/tnAtMk1
<Nattmordur> anything to work with here?
<Nattmordur> cos two of those mofos in the pachbay are scarlett
<Eickmeyer> Nattmordur: Yep, just connect that the same way.
<Eickmeyer> Also, language.
<Eickmeyer> !ohmy | Nattmordur
<ubottu> Nattmordur: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Eickmeyer> Nattmordur: The red ones are the MIDI in/out, FYI.
<Nattmordur> cool thanks
<Eickmeyer> I'm guessing it worked. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<studiobot> <designbybeck> can you add the UbuntuStudio 19.04 tools to ubuntu 18.04?
<studiobot> <designbybeck> ppa?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports | @designbybeck
<ubottu> @designbybeck: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<studiobot> <designbybeck> ah ok, I was thinking the backports were for something else
<Eickmeyer> Nope. That's exactly what they're for.
<Eickmeyer> Also...
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | @designbybeck
<ubottu> @designbybeck: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<studiobot> <designbybeck> cool! THanks Eick!
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<studio-androidx> join/help
<studio-androidx> good night
<sakrecoer> hope you had a good one Paavi2_0 :)
<sakrecoer> (see your messages first now)
<Paavi2_0> sakrecoer: i did :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-03
 * Eickmeyer[m] is testing
 * Eickmeyer tests back
<ubuntu1> show an example of a sources.list entry for ubuntustudio
<Eickmeyer[m]> ubuntu1: It would be identical to regular Ubuntu.
<ubuntu1> eickmeyer how then to pull the lowlatency ubuntustudio kernel
<Eickmeyer[m]> ubuntu1: define pull. Do you mean install?
<ubuntu1> yeah
<Eickmeyer[m]> sudo apt install linux-lowlatency
<ubuntu1> it is pulling or downloading compiles from some autobuild server, so here mostly what is the name of the package
<Eickmeyer[m]> You might want this, though:
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-installer | ubuntu1
<ubottu> ubuntu1: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<ubuntu1> is there a way to specify the subversion of the autobuild
<Eickmeyer[m]> No.
<ubuntu1> it looks like it is pulling the latest which is what this new install has
<Eickmeyer[m]> Yes. That’s expected.
<ubuntu1> how to change the default browser in gnome
<ubuntu1> from firefox to epiphany
<Eickmeyer[m]> As I’m headed to bed, and since that’s not a question specific to Ubuntu Studio, please ask in #ubuntu.
<ubuntu1> ok eickmeyer enjoy your rest
<ubuntu1> you have been on target with your support maybe I can talk with you through a matrix voice line soon
<ubuntu1> if you are still there what is the command for pulling it up with sudo ubuntustudio-installer
<ubuntu1> the call for sudo from gui isnt mapping right
<ubuntu1> it seems it is jumping to root
<ubuntu1> that is the interesting thing about gnome it pulls everything away from root so the user has full control of the computer
<studiobot> sioben was removed by: sioben
<studio-user726> Good morning
<studio-user726> After a long time
<studio-user726> Finally, I`m working in Ubuntu Studio
<studio-user726> I`m so happy!!1
<beeko> Hello. Am new here. total newbie to IRC, but not to Ubuntu Studio. I got a "divide by zero" error that froze it half-way when trying to install US from the new US installer (via PPA) on a fresh install of Kubuntu 19.04. anyone else get this?
<beeko> .... rebooted, and ran the recommended remedy suggested in popup, but not sure if it all isntalled ok.
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-04
<ubuntu1_> eickmeyer what is to be expected when installing the packages from the gui when using versions older than what backports supports
<ubuntu1_> apt install linux-lowlatency worked fine without the gui
<ubuntu1_> the kernel is the highest priority because everything else runs on top of it
<ubuntu1_> lowlatency is fine for testing but even low latency is not enough for production
<ubuntu1_> have you read proverbs
<ubuntu1_> I was thinking of the nearly cybornetic benifit of having a realtime computer
<ubuntu1_> hey eickmeyer
<ubuntu1_> hey Eickmeyer[m]
<ubuntu1_> tell me about the matrix environment, have you found any peers
<ubuntu1_> eickmeyer after running the studio installer several times it stalls each time
<Eickmeyer[m]> ubuntu1_: I can't officially be here, I'm out for the weekend.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Just the same, please stay on-topic in here.
<ubuntu1_> ok is there a matrix client you suggest
<ubuntu1_> talk outside of the office
<m_ad[m]> ubuntu1_: search a bit on the web for once and you'll find one that's called Riot
<cfhowlett> mods awake?
<cfhowlett> Eickmeyer ????
<m_ad[m]> cfhowlett: i guess he's still asleep :)
<cfhowlett> yep
<m_ad[m]> is there an issue?
<cfhowlett> no just a continuing discussion
<m_ad[m]> ah ok
<ubuntu1_> welcome too this world
<ubuntu1_> welcome to your life
<ubuntu1_> with arms wide open
 * ubuntu1_ twitches fingers in left hand
<ubuntu1_> the hand of vengeance
<m_ad[m]> ubuntu1_: this is a support channel, please take your chitchat elsewhere
<GoDiegoGo_> Hello!
<GoDiegoGo_> I'm having problems with the audio in Ubuntu Studio. I have sound coming from my speakers, but not from the headphones. Yesterday after some fiddling around with Ubuntu Studio Controls, I had sound coming from the headphones, but not the speakers. In the sound settings it said: Speakers (unavailable).
<studiobot> Go_Diego_Go was added by: Go_Diego_Go
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Hello guys! I'm having problems with the audio in Ubuntu Studio. I have sound coming from my speakers, but not from the headphones. Yesterday after some fiddling around with Ubuntu Studio Controls, I had sound coming from the headphones, but not the speakers. In the settings it said: Speakers (unavailable).
<dx9s> Trying to remap channels names: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sN7tpxVHq4/
<dx9s> it is untested as pasted -- have not been able to get it to work
<studiobot> <Duke> I installed the Ubuntu Studio Audio apps including the backports into my Ubuntu MATE desktop.  Do I need the backports ppa?  When I try to update, I get an error message saying "The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-ppa/backports/ubuntu disco Release' does not have a Release file."  Also, I have a PC with only Ubuntu Stud
<studiobot> io 19.04, and it does not have backports.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Duke [I installed the Ubuntu Studio Audio apps including the backports into my Ubuntu …], Not for 19.04. We have nothing to backport to it since it has the latest packages. The back ports are only actually required for 18.04.
<studiobot> <Duke> Since I'm running Ubuntu MATE 19.04, I can delete the backports ppa?
<studiobot> <Duke> Also, I think I found a bug in Ubuntu Studio controls.  On my macs, when I start JACK and check all of the boxes in the audio setup, I get the connection errors in Ardour that I mentioned a long time ago.  If I stop JACK and uncheck all of the boxes, Ardour 5.12 works fine.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Duke [Since I'm running Ubuntu MATE 19.04, I can delete the backports ppa?], It's not the fact that it's Ubuntu MATE, it has more to do with it being 19.04. We'll announce when there are backported packages in the PPA.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Duke [Also, I think I found a bug in Ubuntu Studio controls.  On my macs, when I start …], Ardour doesn't require Jack.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> As for the rest, OvenWerks can address whether or not it's a bug. Remember, it's a configuration tool and not an actual indicator of what is running.
<studiobot> <Duke> Thanks Erich.  I'll remove (at least uncheck) the backports ppa.
<ubuntu1_> eickmeyer back?
<Eickmeyer[m]> ubuntu1_: Only for quick questions as I'm mobile.
<ubuntu1_> hey krytarik is there a xen specific ubuntu channel
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-05
<krytarik> Wouldn't know - try searching via Alis.
<m_ad[m]> here we go again....
<OerHeks> IRC channel: #ubuntu-server # from https://wiki.xen.org/wiki/Category:Ubuntu
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @Go_Diego_Go [Hello guys! I'm having problems with the audio in Ubuntu Studio. I have sound co …], No one?
<Eickmeyer[m]> !patience | @Go_Diego_Go
<ubottu> @Go_Diego_Go: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntu1_> we?
<ubuntu1_> krytarik, "here I go on my own again"
<krytarik> Good luck!
<ubuntu1_> eickmeyer has the potential for support nut not the content
<ubuntu1_> krytarik, there is nowhere else to go you dont need to taunt me with sarcasms of luck
<krytarik> Well, you did say that - although I missed the reference to the other message then, which wasn't sent by me.
<ubuntu1_> eickmeyer presented support well but it didnt work well
<Eickmeyer[m]> ubuntu1_: I'm here, but I will say this: I did not learn Ubuntu by asking for help in IRC chat rooms. I learned by actually doing, searching the internet, getting my hands dirty, and reading. You should do the same.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Nobody in here is paid to be here, not even me. It's free support from a community for a free operating system. Don't expect people to walk you through every piece of doing things here.
<Eickmeyer[m]> That said, your reputation from other rooms on this IRC network preceeds you.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Are you talking about me?
<Eickmeyer[m]> @Go_Diego_Go: No, not at all.
<Eickmeyer[m]> dx9s: Is that code contribution?
<dx9s> @Eickmeyer[m], it isn't working ATM.. trying to figure out how to write a profile for the XR18 and X32
<dx9s> I have the udev rule working and pointing to a custom profile .. but the profile I have, pulseaudio doesn't like it
<Eickmeyer[m]> dx9s: Oh, interesting. I've never had to write a profile. For me, plug & play, start Jack, and it worked.
 * Eickmeyer[m] never tried to run an X32 without Jack
<dx9s> Yes.. Jack doesn't bother naming the channels common surround channel names. Jack isn't the problem, it works fine.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Actually, one time Jack crashed and Pulse retook its position as sound server and started playing music previously routed to one channel... on ALL channels. Not ideal.
<dx9s> THAT said, if you plug a multi-channel sound card (USB these days), pulse starts labling the channels as-if it was surround channels.
<Eickmeyer[m]> dx9s: Yeah, that's what we discussed at LFNW.
<dx9s> oh right. that's was you in the parking lot next to "lady jupiter' eh?
<dx9s> (what ChrisLAS likes to call his RV)
<ubuntu1_> Eickmeyer[m], not really
<ubuntu1_> do you have a reputation meter
<ubuntu1_> each instance is completely new
<ubuntu1_> you are aggregating data based on false premises
<ubuntu1_> with a farmers almanac maybe it is ok
<ubuntu1_> but to apply any data you have to Myself is not
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - PING astraljava, cub, holstein, jussi, joejaxx, ScottL, scott-work or Unit193
<veremitz> o,O
<Eickmeyer[m]> dax: We have soulseeker in the form of ubuntu1_ causing problems in here.
<Eickmeyer[m]> veremitz: ^
<veremitz> ban evasion? where are your channel ops?
<Eickmeyer[m]> krytarik is around, but he's typically the only one.
<veremitz> perhaps you should consider promoting a few :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> veremitz: I'm working on becoming one.
<veremitz> :)
 * Eickmeyer[m] has a stalled application
<Unit193> ubuntu1_: Hello, please keep the discussion on the topic of UbuntuStudio support.
<veremitz> o/ Unit193 :)
<veremitz> how goes?
<Unit193> Howdy.
<veremitz> heh pwnd
<Eickmeyer[m]> hehe
<Eickmeyer> veremitz, Unit193, etc.: thanks, guys.
<veremitz> \o
<dx9s> @Eickmeyer[m], you are located in Tacoma area right?
<veremitz> Eickmeyer: I see joejaxx, UbuntuIrcCouncil, sakrecoer in the founders list, fyi-fwiw
<Unit193> dx9s: You might want to find in him #ubuntustudio-offtopic.
<Eickmeyer> dx9s: Yeah, let's take this part to #ubuntustudio-offtopic.
<Eickmeyer> veremitz: Yes, however, sakrecoer isn't leading the project anymore (the sole reason he's on that list), and I've assumed those responsibilities in the past year. The IRC Council is going through stuff now, so my op application is stalled.
<veremitz> cool - all i hand then :) good luck!
<Eickmeyer> veremitz: Thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-27
<teward> in case you studio support people are bored... https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231694/udunto-studio-does-not-have-software-center
<Unit193> > udunto
<teward> yeah i fixed some of those misspellings but had already copied the link lol
<Unit193> "Obsolete"?  Where's whatever say that?
<garyyang> I just install the latest version of Ubuntu Studio and unable to install cangjie Chinese input method. Anyone could help
<cfdeszgerz> hey
<zmagii> sup guys
<zmagii> I am trying to use my Nord Piano 2 on Ardour. I can see it in Jco
<zmagii> *Jack
<zmagii> But I can't seem to configure it to receive the Piano 2 as input to my MIDI track.
<zmagii> Same thing with my sound card (UA-4FX Cakewalk). I can see it in Jack under ALSA. How can I configure it to use that as input?
<zmagii> Oh wow okay I set it to System 1 and now the MIDI works? Took me 30 mins to get to that...
<zmagii> Ok so the thing left is then my sound card. How can I change from my laptop mic to my soundcard input?
<zmagii> Another question, what is a good software instrument for piano? I set it to the first one I could find, "MDA Piano".
<StevenJayCohen> <garyyang "I just install the latest versio"> garyyang: You might want to install this version of Ubuntu first, then add the Ubuntu Studio Installer afterward: https://www.ubuntukylin.com/index.php?lang=en
<StevenJayCohen> The Ubuntu Studio Installer adds any of the individual components of Studio to other flavors of Ubuntu.
<zmagii> Ok so I managed to connect the UA-4FX as input, but it doesn't allow me to playback what I recorded via the laptop speakers. Whenever I check UA-4FX as audio input, then it deselects output to "none"
<peter22222> hi folks... i try to use aeolus, but i canot make it work. i connected via jack but no sound
<knighteagle> .msg NickServ identify AimeeJul2802Susannah21009
<oerheks> knighteagle, time to change password
<knighteagle> good thing that wasn't my password ;)
<zmagii> We may not know your password, but we now know your lover
<zmagii> So for those who are interested, I managed to get everything to work in Ardour, but not playback
<zmagii> I can bounce to a file though and then listen to it.
<zmagii> For some reason it doesn't like having my soundcard active as input and my computer as output.
<zmagii> But the good news is that both Piano 2 MIDI and the UA-4FX Cakewalk soundcard work plug and play out of the box.
<zmagii> The MIDI lags a bit, but I think that is inevitable without a MIDI driver dongle like an EDIROL.
<OvenWerks> zmagii: how are you trying to use two audio devices?
<OvenWerks> that normally doesn't work.
<OvenWerks> two MIDI devices normally do work.
<OvenWerks> in order for two audio devices to work one of them must have a Sample Rate Conversion (SRC) stage.
<OvenWerks> Ardour, at this time, does not support this. You can, by using ubuntustudio-controls, run jack with one device and add others via an SRC module and use that with Ardour.
<OvenWerks> The upcoming Ardour, I think, will allow this (using the same code as -controls)
<peter22222> something is wrong with my pulseaudio... i cannot pactl set-default-sink any more
<peter22222> pactl set-default-sink is not an option any more... anybody can help?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | peter22222: All of that functionality has been rolled into this
<ubottu> peter22222: All of that functionality has been rolled into this: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<peter22222> that doesnt help
<Eickmeyer> peter22222: pactl set-default-sink suggests you're still using qjackctl to use Jack now, which isn't supported here anymore.
<peter22222> oh ok
<peter22222> thanks
<zmagii> OvenWerks: No, one audio and one MIDI. The audio is the Cakewalk sound card and the MIDI is via a Nord Piano
<zmagii> Do you mean for example I would not be able to record with two soundcards?
<OvenWerks> zmagii: one audio and one midi should be fine. MIDI is non-syncronis.
<OvenWerks> < zmagii> For some reason it doesn't like having my soundcard active as
<OvenWerks>                 input and my computer as output.
<OvenWerks> That made it sound like a different audio in and out.
<zmagii> OvenWerks: Oh right. No I just meant monitoring doesn't seem to work for me.
<zmagii> It works if I just have MIDI and no audio. Then I can monitor the MIDI.
<OvenWerks>  If by that you mean MIDI input to audio output that is different
<OvenWerks> The first question is if the master channel in Ardour shows activity
<zmagii> Sorry, let me explain more simply. Let's forget about the MIDI, since that works for me.
<zmagii> Let's say I open a new project with just one track---the UA-4FX card. This would be from e.g. a mic or a instrument out.
<zmagii> Then, I can't get the track to monitor when I play on the instrument or get the mic to monitor to my laptop speakers (or headphones).
<OvenWerks> That _would_ be two audio cards
<OvenWerks> your laptop speakers/headphones are one audio interface and the mic in through UA-4FX is a second.
<zmagii> Oh, I see what you mean. So I need to plug a speaker to the soundcard output I guess?
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> or use jack
<OvenWerks> set jack master to internal and (with ubuntustudio-controls) enable "Bridge USB devices to jack when plugged in"
<zmagii> So it's an Ardour limitation, not Ubuntu?
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> It is also a reasonable limit
<OvenWerks> any two audio devices will not be in sync with each other
<zmagii> Is it via QjackCtl?
<OvenWerks> no
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-controls
<zmagii> Oh okay, that's why you mentioned it, right.
<OvenWerks> we no longer support qjackctl. It is only there for those who are used to it and like it
<zmagii> Is the sync on a hardware level? It sounds interesting.
<OvenWerks> no, sync is via sw
<OvenWerks> it uses a Sample Rate Conversion block
<zmagii> My background is in math, not engineering, so I am more of a simpleton :P
<OvenWerks> Hardware sync would be much better and is used in profesional cases.
<OvenWerks> Ardour is a profesion DAW
<OvenWerks> *profesional even
<OvenWerks> USB mics are not profesional, but they are an easy start for a lot fo people so we "make a way"
<zmagii> So are you saying that you can do hardware sync in Ardour?
<OvenWerks> no
<zmagii> Do you mean USB soundcards too or do you mean USB direct mics?
<OvenWerks> Ardour expects the hw sync to be done outside of ardour and a synced agrigate device so it only sees one device
<OvenWerks> USB sound cards along with internal sound
<zmagii> Like for example, I was going to ask you about the 2 audio device issue, can you use a Focusrite with 8 channels as one audio device?
<OvenWerks> A USB direct mic is a USB sound card
<OvenWerks> yes you can use it as one device with both inputs and outputs
<zmagii> OvenWerks: OK, so I use for example a normal condenser mic (or a dynamic Shure) with a phantom USB soundcard
<OvenWerks> but you can't expect to also use internal sound at the same time
<zmagii> Oh, that's interesting. In Logic Studio on macOS they do allow it.
<OvenWerks> yes the SRC is hidden
<OvenWerks> but it is there
<zmagii> But would that still be similar to the Jack setup?
<zmagii> Just done outside of the user's scope maybe
<OvenWerks> that is basically what ubuntustudio-controls does
<OvenWerks> yes without the user's knowledge
<OvenWerks> I do not know if on the Mac it is possible to choose which devicxe is master
<zmagii> OvenWerks: Are you a professional musician?
<OvenWerks> I have played since about 1970 but not for money :)
<zmagii> OvenWerks: On Mac you can select them around usually. But someone asked me today to do a recording and I got Ardour to work within an hour and a half, so I am not going back to Logic Studio :P
<OvenWerks> Drums, bass, guitar, mandolin
<OvenWerks> Ardour does also work on Mac
<OvenWerks> But Logic is fine too
<OvenWerks> basically, any DAW has a learning curve
<zmagii> I don't use macOS anymore. Logic is a good program, but I prefer to have complete control, even at the expense of time or effort
<OvenWerks> The begining of a new project is not the time for that
<zmagii> OvenWerks: It was just a plain piano piece, so not too complicated
<zmagii> My issue with things like macOS or Windows generally is that they change things over time, and sometimes they change it at inconvenient times.
<OvenWerks> I wish I could say Linux was different, but Ubuntu, gnome and KDE have all done odd things at inconvenient times
<zmagii> So Logic started to become a pain too. And then Mainstage is supposedly the intuitive live stage version of Logic, but I just find all these things to suck you into buying Apple products.
<zmagii> OvenWerks: I've heard some complaints about that new filesystem, what is it called again?
<zmagii> But it is optional anyway, I think...
<OvenWerks> filesystem? my filesystem has been the same for over 10 years now
<zmagii> Apple changed their encrypted filesystem without telling people recently
<OvenWerks> but then I always do a manual disk setup
<zmagii> I think that was one of the main mistakes before Catalina
<OvenWerks> oh apple, they have done some other things too.
<OvenWerks> they have lost their force when Jobs died and are just another computer company now.
<zmagii> OvenWerks: I googled it quickly, it's called ZFS
<OvenWerks> ZFS has been around for a while. it is not encripted in and of itself.
<zmagii> But my point is you still have the option. That apple thing they did was without telling people.
<OvenWerks> encrytion would be added layer
<OvenWerks> yes
<zmagii> I think Apple's hardware is what is really the edge.
<OvenWerks> was
<zmagii> Or was, yes.
<zmagii> But some basic things are still really good, like the trackpad. I don't understand why ASUS for example would sell a high spec laptop and then the trackpad feels like it just sags if you touch it
<OvenWerks> the hardware used to pick componemts that worked best for artistic uses.
<OvenWerks> Apple or high end anything has always been outside anything I do.
<zmagii> That's also why macs are traditionally expensive right? They targeted people like graphic designers
<zmagii> OvenWerks: Why do you say that?
<OvenWerks> I don't have the kind of money to get high end things
<zmagii> I have modest definitions of high end though...
<OvenWerks> I do a lot of things with bits that are given to me... cause they are old
<zmagii> OvenWerks: I think I am becoming either old or more mature, because I also tend to do that
<zmagii> A lot of older things in the programming world are still the best too
<zmagii> I've swithed all my programming to vim and it's much better for me
<zmagii> That's kind of why I switched to Ubuntu Studio too.
<zmagii> I am also wondering how much one can tinker with VSTs and plugins.
<OvenWerks> A lot of things can be done with linux and plugins
<zmagii> OvenWerks: Another relative thing about high end vs. low end is if you look for example at Guitars. A new Fender Squier with a replaced pickup for example can sound high end
<zmagii> Whereas I've heard that Gibson is notorious for overcharging and not always delivering on quality
<zmagii> If it is a good Gibson it will still sound great though. But I guess Fender has a different way of thinking
<OvenWerks> The Harrison consoles use in Film production (the ones that look like they are 30 feet long/wide) use linux/ardour for their recording function.
<zmagii> OvenWerks: Is this for audio recording?
<OvenWerks> Fenders and Gibsons can both be good guitars.
<OvenWerks> yes.
<OvenWerks> most of the movies produces use the Harrison consoles in their sound stages
<zmagii> Is it an embedded OS in the console itself?
<OvenWerks> The big Harrison consoles will have a number of computers. There is one just for control, but each 8 or so channels will have a computer for the DSP for that section
<zmagii> "there is no bigger or better mixing console *anywhere*"
<zmagii> That sounds good..
<OvenWerks> the recording bit is just the end point.
<OvenWerks> and many people use other software for post production (protools in a lot fo cases)
<zmagii> That sounds really interesting, I'll ask you again about that some time
<zmagii> Need to go, thanks for the chat
<OvenWerks> Harrison uses the best inside but will also deal with whatever external sw the client wants
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-28
<studionoob> Hello, I just finished installed Ubuntu Studio to a mid 2012 macbook pro, i can't get the audio working right and i can't really find a good beginner walk through anywhere please holp
<makesart> hello. Looking for a bit of help, please?     I was upgrading from 19.10 to 20.x bia bash.  I clumsily hit the wrong key on a file version compare toward the end of the upgrade script and detached the process from the screen. I know the PID. I don't have screen, reptyr or retty installed. What should I do? Can I restore the locked process to the
<makesart> screen?
<makesart> no one on?
<needshelpnoob> Hello, I am new to Linux and Ubuntu Studio and I just installed 18.04.4 LTS bionic beaver
<needshelpnoob> I'm on a mid 2012 macbook pro and I need assistance setting up and configuring
<makesart> Hello. I'm hoping someone can assist.     I was upgrading US 19.10 to 20.x via bash. Toward the end, on a file compare I clumsily bumped a wrong key and lost the upgrade process from the screen. I have the PID (shows locked), how can I restore it to the screen or finish it? I don't have screen, retty or reptyr installed. Can anyone help? Thanks.
<makesart> is anyone online?
<Eickmeyer[m]> makesart: You would be better served in #ubuntu.
<makesart> ok.  It is ubuntu studio though
<makesart> but that's better for this question?
<Eickmeyer[m]> makesart: What makes you think it's a separate distribution? It's a Flavor of Ubuntu, not something different entirely.
<Eickmeyer[m]> needshelpnoob: Ubuntu Studio did not release 18.04 as an LTS release. Consider installing 20.04.
<makesart> Well, I don't think it's a separate distro. whatever I did to make you reply rudely, I apologize.
<makesart> And, the topic of this channel IS:   Ubuntu Studio 20.04 LTS is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2020/04/ubuntu-studio-20-04-lts-released/
<Eickmeyer[m]> makesart: your issue is not specific to Ubuntu Studio. #ubuntu supports all flavors equally with this kind of thing.
<makesart> doesn't that state Ubuntu Studio 20.04 is released?
<makesart> I'll ask there, but I have no idea why you would be so rufe. I've done nor said nothing to offend, inappropriate, or a rules violation.  Good luck with your anger.
<Eickmeyer> makesart: You were in here looking for help earlier. The rule is that if someone CAN help you, they will respond. You came in here a second time and I told you where you might be able to find better help.
<Eickmeyer> I"m just stressed. my wife might have COVID.
<Eickmeyer> I"m not angry, and I did not mean to come across as angry. But we get that mentality a lot in here.
<makesart> well the first time, the server didn't seem to accept my ident, so I didn't think it posted.   I hope your wife is ok  I've had over 20 surgeries to date, am wheelchair bound, can't drive or travel on my own, but I'm still pleasant.
<makesart> thank you
<Eickmeyer> makesart: You're welcome. Sorry about all of that. I just want to make sure you actually get help and don't try to needlessly stay to one channel.
<makesart> Thanks, but no. That was clearly not your original intention.  Good luck.
<Eickmeyer> makesart: But is WAS. Don't assume bad faith.
<zmagii> Eickmeyer: All the best man, hope she'll be OK.
<zmagii> OvenWerks: If you are around, I'm quite interested to understand better how those Harrison workstations use Ardour...
<StevenJayCohen> HArrison is a superset of Ardour
<zmagii> Do they mantain Ardour then, or contribute?
<StevenJayCohen> zmagii: my info may be outdated, but the relationship used to be like Canonical and Debian
<StevenJayCohen> I was assessing Ardour or Mixbus for a deploy in a studio
<zmagii> Oh, that's interesting.
<zmagii> It's a more sustainable software relationship if one does that.
<zmagii> Did you end up using Ardour in that project?
<StevenJayCohen> https://discourse.ardour.org/t/ardour-vs-mixbus/100531
<StevenJayCohen> No actually, Reaper https://reaper.fm won out on that one
<zmagii> Are you a sound engineer?
<StevenJayCohen> Yes, and for our uses Ardour would have been a better fit than Mixbus. We record a lot of spoken word stuff (audiobooks, voiceover, etc)
<StevenJayCohen> We've got Reaper on Ubuntu Studio deployed everywhere now
<zmagii> People who install high quality (or, let say, "high attention to detail") sound systems are like people who start new software companies---very commited and talented---except they never get the pay day of a Sergei Brin or Larry Page
<StevenJayCohen> Since this isn't support related, we really should move this to #ubuntustudio-offtopic
<zmagii> No problem
<StevenJayCohen> catch you there!
<wingedrhino> Is there a cli version of ubuntustudio-installer I can run alongside scripts to provision a fresh laptop? I just want it to dump a list of packages to install after I select everything.
<wingedrhino> Also, why am I unable to exit the GUI once the installer has started? I'm running the downloads from multiple 4G hotspots, each of which has a limited daily data quota. So I need to change my WiFi half way through the downloads...
<OvenWerks> apt is not very good at being stopped in the middle
<OvenWerks> wingedrhino: it sounds like you would be best to use apt download from cli
<OvenWerks> the list of packages is: ubuntustudio-audio
<OvenWerks>         ubuntustudio-menu
<OvenWerks>         linux-lowlatency
<OvenWerks>         ubuntustudio-graphics
<OvenWerks>         ubuntustudio-photography
<OvenWerks>         ubuntustudio-publishing
<OvenWerks>         ubuntustudio-video
<OvenWerks>         ubuntustudio-lowlatency-settings
<OvenWerks>         ubuntustudio-performance-tweaks
<OvenWerks>         ubuntustudio-wallpapers
<OvenWerks>         carla
<OvenWerks>         ubuntustudio-branding-common"
<Eickmeyer> !paste | OvenWerks: WOAH WOAH!
<ubottu> OvenWerks: WOAH WOAH!: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eickmeyer> The bot will get angry.
<OvenWerks>  :)
<OvenWerks> I was hopping it would be one line
<OvenWerks> *hoping?
<Eickmeyer> Hoping. :)
<Eickmeyer> Either way, wingedrhino, what you could do is run it, install some of the meta packages, switch your connection, then install some more.
<OvenWerks> wingedrhino: if you do the apt download first... maybe splittiing the packages between hotspots
<OvenWerks> after you have finished download an apt install will install the already downloaded parts
<OvenWerks> wingedrhino: also you can choose not to install all of the packages if you are not interested in functionallity of one or more of the packages
<OvenWerks> it appears the sickness is headed for a second peak already in BC
<OvenWerks> :P
<wingedrhino> OvenWerks: that's it? Really? What's the fancy GUI for then?
<wingedrhino> Yeah I can easily type that out by hand lol
<OvenWerks> for two things... there are people who just install every package that is ubuntustudio-* and that leads to errors
<OvenWerks> and it does some other things like put the user into the audio group and make sure jack is installed with RT memaccess
<OvenWerks> So make sure to run ubuntustudio-controls at least once and click in the fix real time permisions button
<wingedrhino> Aah okay. Makes sense!
<OvenWerks> wingedrhino: really, the GUI is for people who are afraid of CLI.
<wingedrhino> Aah yes. When jack installs, it usually asks you half way through the installer for rt memaccess. Any way I can make this unattended?
<OvenWerks> man apt
<OvenWerks> actually I think for that you would need to use apt-get
<OvenWerks> so apt-get install --download-only
<OvenWerks> then apt-get install --yes
<wingedrhino> I actually do apt install -y already
<Eickmeyer> That's true. apt is for command-line usage, apt-get is for script (automated) usage.
<wingedrhino> Wait they're two DIFFERENT things?
<wingedrhino> Also, what does ubuntustudio-menu contain?
<wingedrhino> I'm installing Ubuntu Studio in a KDE system BTW
<Eickmeyer> wingedrhino: ubuntustudio-menu will organize your menu. You'll want it.
<Eickmeyer> Otherwise you'll end up with stuff either not showing up or somewhere you don't expect.
<Eickmeyer> But if you want to get technical: https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-menu/tree/
<Eickmeyer> wingedrhino: kubuntu?
<wingedrhino> Eickmeyer: I wanted KDE. So started with a base install of Kubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> wingedrhino: That's completely supported, and part of the purpose behind ubuntustudio-installer.
<Eickmeyer> wingedrhino: Everything that is available in ubuntstudio-installer is made to be installed on any desktop environment. We were very intentional about that.
<wingedrhino> Aah okay. And I suppose the metapackage names are identical in ubuntustudio-installer and the repos?
<OvenWerks> wingedrhino: as happens I have done the same thing here
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> they are package names
<wingedrhino> Perfect!'
<Eickmeyer> areyouloco: Do me a favor and fix your connection issues if you can. :)
<john6> Hi everyone. Can someone explain or be more specific why "Due to kernel compatibility reasons, Firewire devices are no longer supported." with latest ubuntustudio?
<OvenWerks> the fw stack has been incorperated into alsa
<OvenWerks> so if your fw device shows up as an alsa device it is supported in that way
<OvenWerks> however, if that stack does not suit your device, ubuntustudio-controls can not help.
<john6> Does this mean I won't be able to use my Firewire audio interfaces?
<OvenWerks> see above
<john6> Oh, thanks OvenWerks. What about that FFADO thing?
<john6> FFADO
<OvenWerks> If you need faddo, it will work about the same as it has in the past: blacklist the alsa modules, and use qjackctl to start.
<john6> I need my glasses. Wait, I don't have a pair.
<OvenWerks> I (finally) got an older fw device myself (echo audiofire 12) and for me it doesn't show up at all. So either my device is bad or the cable is bad (I have tried about 3 FW cards) or the kernel is not playing nice with with this unit.
<OvenWerks> other people have reported more success
<john6> OvenWerks: Same procedure as before: choosing firewire (driver?)at qjackctl?
<OvenWerks> I am not sure.
<OvenWerks> if you have used fw with a recent studio and it worked that way it still should
<john6> OvenWerks: Ok, but thanks for sharing your experiences with this.
<OvenWerks> in this case "unsupported" means it may work but we can't help you with it :)
<john6> Yes, with 16.04. no probs.
 * OvenWerks doesn't remember when the kernel started shipping the alsa fw drivers
<OvenWerks> It may still work.
<john6> I guess I just have to try and not be sad when it doesn't work. I would be glad to hear experiences from other people.
<OvenWerks> john6: when you plug it in first do a aplay -l
<OvenWerks> see if your fw box is listed there
<OvenWerks> if it is, then it is supported by alsa
<john6> Yeah thanks, this may come handy.
<OvenWerks> if not, try qjackctl... if that doesn't work take  look at: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Professional_audio#FireWire
<OvenWerks> I thought there was a better link than that
<john6> I'm quite comfortable with qjackctl. I'll bookmark that link for future reference too.
<OvenWerks> arch had a page that showed how to blacklist the alsa kernel modules etc.
<john6> Oh yes, blacklisting. I've never done it but I think I understand the concept.
<OvenWerks> waht was nice is that it had a list of alsa fw modules to BL
<OvenWerks> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit#Firewire
<john6> So that page no longer is nowhere to be found?
<OvenWerks> i was having problems finding my bookmark :)
<john6> I'm slow... oh yes. thanks
<john6> Well, I think for now I won't be breaking my old system. Must get a different drive for test installation.
<OvenWerks> john6: great idea
<john6> Yeah. But it's so new and shiny and...
<john6> but no, I aint gonna fix it if ain't broken...
<OvenWerks> if I can get my machine to at least recognize my device, I may be in a position to ofer better help
<john6> OvenWerks: cool, best of luck!
<john6> OvenWerks: It would be such waste if working technology just stopped working just becauce...
<OvenWerks> john6: that is my feeling about dropping 32bit cpu support too. I have two perfectly fine 32 bit machines here that I can't upgrade
<OvenWerks> john6: this page has some stuff on switching stacks/ blacklisting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FireWire/DigitalAudio/OlderReleases
<john6> Well that sucks. Although, I think this linux thing is much better in the sense of preventing planned obsolesence. When you ythink about it it's just politics and resources basically.
<OvenWerks> it is quite old and the "old ffado" modules are no longer shipped with our kernels
<john6> There's of course the route of "freezing" your old system to what is/was and see if it's still usefull.
<OvenWerks> that is what I have done with my laptop. but my server is going to need an upgrade.
<john6> Yep, internet won't freeze, ever.
<OvenWerks> I already have some trouble with clients connecting that no longer support something or other.
<OvenWerks> I could go one more step with that (16 to 18) but that is the end.
<john6> "...if the darn thing would just break!" :]
<OvenWerks> I have had newer stuff break...
<john6> GOOD point!
<OvenWerks> maybe there is lead in solder or something...
<john6> Haha...LOL!
<john6> OvenWerks: What do you think if I asked alsa people about this firewire situation. And how should I approach?
<OvenWerks> with a willingness to do a lot of work for them. Run wierd commands and send them the output... perhaps after installing strange packages :)
<OvenWerks> A willingness to build the alsa modules, etc.
<OvenWerks> Or, if you are close to one of them, lend them your box.
<OvenWerks> (beer may be helpful too, I don't know)
<john6> Ok, I'm just average guitar playing musician. I'm not in that level of understanding computers.
<john6> Isn't there anywhere somekind of compatibility list of equipment that should work?
<john6> I mean at alsa resources.
<john6> Maybe I should jusk ask that.
<john6> just asked...
<john6> OvenWerks: Are you familiar with this? Just thought if it's any help for you. http://www.ffado.org/?q=node/71
<OvenWerks> looks like I should try the oldest iso I can find (12.04 I think) and try with that
<OvenWerks> Maybe I will also try avl. I really need to make sure I have working HW
<OvenWerks> I don't care much about 192 Khz operation... 48Khz is the standard in my studio
<housecat> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ has them for Ubuntu all the way back to 4.10. dunno if there's an equivalent for flavors somewhere
<john6> 48kHz/24 is way to go!
<john6> OvenWerks: Do you know what. I just heard that firewire is fine with 20.04. Misunderstanding release notes! It was "ubuntustudio controls" that don't support firewire. Whatever that means.
<OvenWerks> -controls will not allow one to choose the firewire backend for jack, but if the firewire device shows up as an alsa device then it will show up.
<john6> I don't even know what those controls are. Are they mandatory?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | john6
<ubottu> john6: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> TL;DR: It's the part of Ubuntu Studio that makes Jack easy.
<john6> Eickmeyer: Oh, I see I've got support here. Thanks! They were different in previous versions so I must look into it myself of course. I'll make new installation to new(old) harddrive first to test it first.
<john6> ubottu:  Thanks for the link!
<ubottu> john6: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<john6> just when I posted haha..
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-29
<LOADMYPIXEL> Hello world
<jukebohi> Hi and thanks for the awesome distro with all the nice goodies. Got a problem with 20.04 installer: "ubi-usersetup failed with exit code 141" I looked in /var/log/syslog with 'tail -f' and hit the button, which brings up that error and the problem seems to be "ubiquity: encryptfs-setup-swap failed". I have 50GB where I'm putting a /-partition and I'm trying to mount an old /home-partition with a new username
<jukebohi> and the partition does have an encrypted home directory, which was probably made by a Kubuntu 18.04. It contains nothing that I would not have elsewhere, so removing that is ok. I was going to remove it anyways
<OvenWerks> that is probably a question beyond our particular expertise, I would ask in #ubuntu
<OvenWerks> the underlaying OS is still ubuntu
<OvenWerks> The installer is also from ubuntu
<jukebohi> why doesn't ctrl-shift-c work in xterm? It goes into the shell as a ^C, instead of copying
<jukebohi> .. copying what was painted with the cursor
<jukebohi> I gonna remove the encrypted home-dir anyways as I use another method to encrypt the things that need to be encrypted
<OvenWerks> I just tried that here and it copied... I then did ctl-shift-v to paste to verify
<jukebohi> I think my information insecurity issue is deeper than OS-level
<john6> jukebohi: I've tried this and I got ^C when I only pressed c with ctrl. Maybe your shift key is not functioning?
<john6> jukebohi: also I noticed I wasn't using xterm. I got GNOME Terminal instead. I don't know does it make a difference?
<OvenWerks> oh right I do not have xterm either.
<jukebohi> oh I was using the wrong program?
<jukebohi> I removed the age old crypted dir that contained nothing that wasn't elsewhere and trying the install again
<OvenWerks> I don't know, xubuntu installs both xfce4-term and xterm
<john6> jukebohi: Well, I would guess xterm functionality should be the same. But it's a guess, I'm not so skilled person regarding linux after all.
<john6> jukebohi: Good luck with install!
<OvenWerks> xterm is old and may use different stuff. I do not think it has been actively developed besides maintained
<jukebohi> yeah.. now it passed where the error previously occurred
<john6> jukebohi: https://askubuntu.com/questions/237942/how-does-copy-paste-work-with-xterm
<john6> jukebohi: so what I understand xterm functionality is different!
<OvenWerks> generally use the mouse to highlight and then the middle mouse button to paste...
<OvenWerks> no key presses needed... that is why I actually had to try pasting with the kb :)
<victor777> How to change lockscreen background in 20.04
<victor777> easy method please ....
<Connor76> Hello, I use Ubuntu Studio for drawing and I just wanted to ask, is there a reason for Ubuntu Studio to not use KDE as a DE? It has a Walcom Tablet interface for configuring everything and is really lightweight. Plus, since it is more configurable, wouldn't it be more suitable as a Studio tool?
<john6> Connor76: I think I saw somewhere at ubuntustudio page something about next release is going to be KDE.
<Connor76> Oh, I see, they are going to test it on a non LTS release... I thought I saw this post before 19.10, though... Oh well, thanks anyway
<zurn> Hi everyone, I'm wondering how I can restore my GUI for UbuntuStudio... I had accidentally maxed out my SDD space and the computer's reaction was to slightly change the look of everything (the Ubuntu icon in the top left corner is now a Whisker icon, for example)... I hope this makes sense
<zurn> *SSD
<Connor76> Umm.. Have you tried changing the theme on and off? I have completely changed DEs on my install, I don't think I can be of much help, sorry...
<john6> zurn: I also have maxed out the hd space couple of times. I just started deleting useless downloads etc. And one time I noticed via some disk space monitoring app that jack log file was hogging up silently alot of the space. Try if things nolmalize after making space somehow.
<john6> zurn: I mean stranger things can appear when there's not enough space.
<john6> *things normalize
<zurn> john6: ya I see now it's just the Xfce display settings getting scrambled, I'll make a point to save my preferred settings this time for when this happens again (which it most definitely will!)
<zurn> I suppose my real question is whether the default Xfce settings that came with Ubuntu Studio 18.04 are available somewhere
<OvenWerks> if you remove the xfce stuff from ~/.config that should put it back to stck
<OvenWerks> rm -r ~/.config/xfce4
<OvenWerks> or, probably better,
<OvenWerks> mv ~/.config/xfce4 ~/.config/xfce4.bad
<OvenWerks> that way all the old settings are there if you wish to grab some of them
<OvenWerks> It is best to do this while logged out
<OvenWerks> so at the logout screen:
<OvenWerks> press ctl-alt-F1 which should give yu a full screen terminal with a login prompt
<OvenWerks> this one works different than you are used to... after putting your user name in you need to use enter, not tab to get the password prompt.
<OvenWerks> anyway after that you should have a normal terminal prompt: user@machine:~$
<OvenWerks> there you can type: mv ~/.config/xfce4 ~/.config/xfce4.bad
<OvenWerks> then type exit
<OvenWerks> then ctl-alt-F7 should take you back to the login screen
<OvenWerks> if you do this whiole you are loged in, xfce will kindly rewrite all the bad settings in for you :P
<zurn> OvenWerks: thanks so much, I'll give this a shot once I get out of this Zoom meeting I'm stuck in
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-30
<AppAraat[m]> hi, I'm trying to get audio on my external USB interface working using ubuntustudio-controls, but so far I can't get it to work. Regular qjackctl is off (GUI of it is still open though for monitoring connections)
<AppAraat[m]> also, I remember someone posting a link to the general Ubuntu Studio system config (that can get applied on a vanilla Ubuntu) but I think I lost the link. It was on Launchpad I believe. Can anyone please provide it again?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | AppAraat[m]
<ubottu> AppAraat[m]: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | AppAraat[m]
<ubottu> AppAraat[m]: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-installer will add studio on top of another flavlour
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: does your SUB inteface show up in the: USB device that should be mnaster" dropdown?
<AppAraat[m]> thx, but I believe that config contained stuff to put in /etc/ among other places
<AppAraat[m]> oh damnit, brb sorry
<Eickmeyer> Uhhh... Controls does that for you.
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-controls will do that if the rt warning comes up.
<AppAraat[m]> back. Gah, I'm afraid the USB audio interface situation has to wait.
<AppAraat[m]> I'm aware of the UbuntuStudio Installer, but I remember here seeing a place where bare /etc/ config files were hosted. Someone told me that on a very basic level, you could apply those config files on a vanilla Ubuntu in order to get the necessary audio config needed.
<AppAraat[m]> I was just interested in checking out those config files to learn more
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: they are in more than one package.
<AppAraat[m]> I'm referring to system-wide configs though, are those also inside multiple packages?
<OvenWerks> first the user needs to be in the audio group and there is a file /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<OvenWerks> these first steps are done by ubuntustudio-controls
<OvenWerks> I think the rest are a part of ubuntustudio-performance-tweaks
<OvenWerks> which can be installed via ubuntustudio-installer
<OvenWerks> (or atp)
<OvenWerks> *apt maybe?  (fingers are not doing what I want)
<AppAraat[m]> I remember seeing some JACK and ALSA configs there as well.
<AppAraat[m]> It kinda sucks that Riot.im is unable to search messages by username, otherwise I could just search on my own username and find it easily here.
<OvenWerks> now /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf _should_ get installed by the instalation of Jackd2, but many sw installers don't do this right.
<OvenWerks> what is not installed by any package is the rtirq package because it should be set up differently depending on the audio device in use
<AppAraat[m]> ooh found it! https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-default-settings/tree/
<OvenWerks> That package has been split
<AppAraat[m]> oh
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: It's still the source package for performance tweaks.
<OvenWerks> Actually if you look inside the debian directory
<AppAraat[m]> what's the reasoning behind the split?
<OvenWerks> you will find that the source you are looking at does provide performance tweaks and the grub settings
<OvenWerks> because some of the default settings are specific to xfce
<OvenWerks> You are looking at the right file
<OvenWerks> To be honest, I don't know if the timer setting access is even needed anymore... there may be some applications that still use though
<OvenWerks> swappiness 10 is still reasonable though
<AppAraat[m]> across what packages has that package been split btw?
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-default-settings, ubuntustudio-lowlatency-settings and ubuntustudio-performance-tweaks
<AppAraat[m]> thanks a lot, I'll take a look at all of those packages later on
<OvenWerks> The lowlatency settings just tweaks grub so that at boot up if you have both a generic and lowlatency, the low latency will be default
<OvenWerks> (even if the generic was installed last)
<OvenWerks> -default-settings will be xfce desktop settings and performance-tweaks is for audio setup.
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-01
<Jw> Hi!!!
<Jw> Someone that wanna help me with a problem installin mysql? Please :|
<Eickmeyer> Jw: You're more likely to get help in #ubuntu for that sort of thing.
<Jw> I will search, thank you!
<housecat> although absent any further details, the answer is "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<Jw> The problem is a little  more big!
<Eickmeyer> Jw: Then I suggest asking in #ubuntu since it's more active.
<housecat> (they'll need to make a nickserv account for that :s)
<Jw> I installed it but letter I haved a problem with phpmyadmin and I uninstalled myadmin and mysql. Now the system say that mysql is instaled but no. And also I can't install or uninstall =(
<Eickmeyer> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<housecat> why on earth
<Jw> Thank you and see you!!! :)
<Eickmeyer> Jw: We specialize in audio/video here. No MySQL experts usually.
<housecat> ubottu: register =~ s%https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration%https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration%
<ubottu> Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<ubottu> I'll remember that housecat
<Eickmeyer> housecat: Should that command not have worked?
<Jw> Oh!!!
<Jw> I have a question about audio.
<housecat> Eickmeyer: it did worked, ubottu just got confused because @register is also a (PM-only) supybot command
<Eickmeyer> Jw: What's the question?
<Jw> Someone recomend to me a software called "Melodyne" and I was searching about an alternative but without success
<Eickmeyer> Never heard of it.
<Jw> The software help to sign better or some thing so... Here I found that it is posible with ardour and zitaatl but... zitaatl is installing but no run when I try
<Eickmeyer> Jw: I'm also not sure how to use that. Ardour I know, but not the other thing. Maybe see if the folks in #lau (Linux Audio Users) or #opensourcemusicians have any ideas.
<Jw> Thank you!!!
<Eickmeyer> Yw
<JAN88> :]
<Big-Ghost> Nice description and how to accept the terms?
<Big-Ghost> Hello everyone. Is there someone here who could give me a little instruction on how to determine system errors on different computers. Most of them are related to kernels and graphics drivers in 20.04. Black screen sporadically after starting up the computer on three different computers.
<Big-Ghost> I have diffrent systems to help, to fix some bugs, But nobody is willing to help me a little with the analysis so that I can report it correctly in the bug tracker. that's the biggest problem here. Over 10 years now.
<StevenJayCohen> <Eickmeyer "Never heard of it."> Next time a Melodyne question comes up, feel free to ping me :)
<provvisorio62> buonasera a tutti!
<provvisorio62> qualcuno sa dirmi se c'è un modo per eliminare o disattivare lo snap store presente in ubuntu 20.04 senza intaccare il sistema di aggiornamenti del resto del sistema? (per la precisione utilizzo ubuntu studio 20.04, e per forza di cose ogni MB di RAM libero in più è di grande aiuto, soprattutto perchè ho solo 4GB di RAM, e lo snap store me ne
<provvisorio62> occupa sempre 339,6MB in background)
<Eickmeyer> !it | provvisorio62
<ubottu> provvisorio62: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<provvisorio62> Excuse me! my mistake! I copied and pasted from the # ubuntu-it-chat channel!
<provvisorio62> good evening everyone!can anyone tell me if there is a way to delete or disable the snap store present in ubuntu 20.04 without affecting the system of updates of the rest of the system? (to be precise I use ubuntu studio 20.04, and inevitably every extra MB of free RAM is of great help, especially since I only have 4GB of RAM, and the snap store
<provvisorio62> always takes care of 339.6MB of it in the background)
<Eickmeyer> provvisorio62: "sudo snap remove snap-store" would do the trick. We don't include the snap store by default, but for some reason it's being pulled-in after install.
<Eickmeyer> For most people it's not a problem.
<provvisorio62> Eickmeyer Yes, I noticed. immediately after installing ubuntu studio 20.04, ubuntu software center updated to the customized version of the snap store
<Eickmeyer> provvisorio62: Unfortunately, there's no way to prevent that from happening post-release. I'm going to see if I can get it fixed for 20.04.1, but that might be a long shot.
<StevenJayCohen> Eickmeyer: at some point (like the chromium deb) the snap was listed as an update to the store deb. I don't know if that's still the case. The solution I found was to completely uninstall snap on the studio machines.
<housecat> yeah. assuming you don't need Chromium, "push snapd into a volcano" is my usual solution. Whole lotta Chrom* users out there tho.
<Eickmeyer> If you do need Chromium, I suggest Brave as they still use .deb.
<StevenJayCohen> housecat: happy to talk about the snap stuff in a non-support channel if you like. Let's hold to the issue here. I was just using that snap as an example.
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: housecat is part of the IRC council and is basically super-OP.
<housecat> doesn't make me immune to nudges about being offtopic :)
<Eickmeyer> ^Facts. :)
<StevenJayCohen> Ha! ... sorry ...
 * StevenJayCohen feels a bit foolish
<provvisorio62> Eickmeyer: perfect! so another question, since i've installed "infamous" audio lv2 plugin, from snap, if i uninstall snap store also this snap app will be removed?
<Eickmeyer> provvisorio62: No, it won't.
<Eickmeyer> The snap store does not affect snapd.
<OvenWerks> LV2 plugins with snap? do they work?
<Eickmeyer> ^ I was curious about that too.
<StevenJayCohen> I was trying to hold to the division that Eickmeyer made clear when I first showed up
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: You're fine. :)
<provvisorio62> Eickmeyer: aaah! ok, they are two separately things!
<StevenJayCohen> I thought they were going to flatpack
<Eickmeyer> Last we checked, snaps can't interact with anything requiring or being a plugin.
<StevenJayCohen> the plugins
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: First I've heard of it. Either way, flatpaks use plugins a whole lot better than snaps.
<StevenJayCohen> I think one way to stop the store from switching was to add the snap plugin for the other install as a manual install
<provvisorio62> OvenWerks: i've just installed it, bu don't know if it work xD in the description on the snap it says: (give me just a moment, i will paste the description)
<StevenJayCohen> Someone in the linux music channel mentioned it. No idea if it's strue
<provvisorio62> OvenWerks: Infamous Plugins is a collection of open-source LV2 plugins developed by Spencer Jackson. This snap will place the plugins in this location, /snap/infamous/x1/lib/lv2. Don't forget to add this path to your lv2 host or copy the folder containing the files in /usr/lib/lv2/ or /usr/local/lib/lv2/.
<Eickmeyer> That makes sense. As long as it's in the path it should be usable.
<StevenJayCohen> Carla should be able to see that path
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: Not by default. It would have to be manually added.
<provvisorio62> Eickmeyer: yes... but is it the same thing to copy the folder in /usr/lib/lv2/ or in /usr/local/lib/lv2/ ?
<Eickmeyer> provvisorio62: I wouldn't, that could mess up the snap.
<Eickmeyer> provvisorio62: Also, it wouldn't update automatically in those folders.
<provvisorio62> Eickmeyer: uhmmm... so it's better to add the path in every single program that use audio plugins
<Eickmeyer> provvisorio62: Yes. This is a very non-standard way of installing plugins, so yes, I would add the path to every program that uses at least LV2 plugins.
<provvisorio62> it's a little bit messy, but I'll try to make it when I have a bit of will. XD
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: symbolic links work too rather than moving a plugin where it belongs. However, anyone getting a snap of lv2 plugins should imediately file a bug report that they don't work anyway and suggest snaps are _not_ the right way
<OvenWerks> ... can I have this as a terball or deb please?
<OvenWerks> *tarball
<OvenWerks> I thought Spencer knew better
<OvenWerks> I guess he is trying to OS agnostic... But I think in the case of plugins a tarball comes closer
<OvenWerks> A tarball with a script as the first part of it (like the Ardour install) would be better.
<OvenWerks> The script would ask for sudo pasword and install in /usr/lib/lv2/ or if that password fails, in ~/.lv2/
<OvenWerks> (or ask first)
<OvenWerks> However, I understand packaging is the last thing a developer wants to think about :)
<provvisorio> Good Evening folks! does anyone know why "ardor" does not fit in my 1366x768px screen even resizing the window? I'm forced to reduce the scale of the graphical interface of around 90%
<provvisorio> *Ardour
<Eickmeyer> provvisorio: It doesn't work well on lower resolution screens  in my experience as well. You might have to go to Preferences>Interface and lower the scaling. That should help.
<provvisorio> Yes, I use that solution, but is a little bit uncomfortable. So, isn't there any other solution? (not recompiling it :') ) Or we must wait for the next version of Ardour?
<Eickmeyer> The next version of Ardour should be better for lower resolution screens, iirc (OvenWerks?).
<Eickmeyer> Unfortunately, lowering the scaling is the only way I know of. Makes it hard to read.
<OvenWerks> 768 high? That is pretty small.
 * Eickmeyer must grocery shop, back later
<provvisorio> Eickmeyer: perfect, we'll wait for the next version (y)  OvenWerks: yes, it is a 2012 HP notebook, or laptop anyway you want to call it, so I think 1366x768 is HDReady resolution (?? don't remember well)
<OvenWerks> If I take a screen shot of the mix shrunk as far as it goes the resulting image is 686 pix high
<OvenWerks> that is minus the title bar
<OvenWerks>  and of course the panel takes up space too
<provvisorio> I also use a secondary screen, an old (but very good and well performing) ACER that it's 1280x1024... on this screen there aren't problems, but i use the editor window on the notebook's screen and the mixer on the ACER
<OvenWerks>  Ah, but that is with the mixer detached
<OvenWerks> maybe detach the editor on the laptop screen and put the main screen with the mixer on the extra screen?
<provvisorio> yes, I do so
<OvenWerks> I do not know that 6.0 is going to be any smaller to be honest.
<provvisorio> but sometimes can be useful work on the editor on the extra screen, because it is bigger, antireflection and it is placed on the top of the desktop, so i can assume a better posture
<OvenWerks> Hmm, how about that ... yes  Ardour 6.0 the main window can be shrunk quite a lot
<OvenWerks> But the mixer windows is actually bigger
<StevenJayCohen> OvenWerks: I would love to do a side-by-side comparison of Ardour and Reaper at some point.
<OvenWerks> (bigger by about 10 pix?
<OvenWerks> StevenJayCohen: have you looked at: http://admiralbumblebee.com/
<provvisorio> sorry, OvenWerks i don't understand what you want to say
<OvenWerks> provvisorio: Ardour 6.0 can be shurnk a lot with the main window
<OvenWerks> provvisorio: but the mixer window is slightly larger
<StevenJayCohen> <OvenWerks "Steven Jay Cohen: have you looke"> not yet, loading to watch in a few minutes
<OvenWerks> StevenJayCohen: if you look through the website he has compared almost everything with everything else
<provvisorio> StevenJayCohen: Personally I always use ardour, and just for curiosity I tried the linux version of Reaper (version 6.0.3 if i remember well), and there was a lot of thing that just doesn't work
<provvisorio> OvenWerks: ok, i got it!
<provvisorio> OvenWerks: are you and Eickmeyer developers?
<OvenWerks> Sort of. Eickmeyer does a lot of packaging and is flavour lead
<OvenWerks> I do some work on Ardour (OSC, Foldback... and a long time ago some MIDI control)
<OvenWerks> and I put most of ubuntustudio-controls together
<StevenJayCohen> <provvisorio "Steven Jay Cohen: Personally I a"> Using Mixbus as an Ardour proxy, it would seem that Admiral Bumblebee doesn't agree with you: http://admiralbumblebee.com/DAW-Chart.html
<OvenWerks> There are a number of people who use Reaper for tracking and mixbus for mixdown
<provvisorio> OvenWerks: oh good, I've just studied to an IT high school... we studied a lot of languages, but i'm not practicing anymore... so as you work on ardour and Eickmeyer work on ubuntu studio, can you explain why the softare "Hexter" doesn't show any GUI and it generate a lot of xruns in any configuration of jack that I tried?
<OvenWerks> I thought we didn't put hexter in 20.04
<provvisorio> StevenJayCohen: I've tried it and gave me problems on the creation of a project folder... i don't know
<OvenWerks> hexter is dying of "bitrot"
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-02
<StevenJayCohen> <provvisorio "Steven Jay Cohen: I've tried it "> Happy to walk you through the basics at sopme point so you can evaluate it yourself
<OvenWerks> The author has not done anything with it in years (maybe over 10?) and so as the libs it relies on have changed it no longer even compiles.
<OvenWerks> It seemed to work ok on 18.04 but was dropped for 20.04
<OvenWerks> I think we were going to go with dexter.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: I thought we were dropping hexter. The menu item is still there but it crashes on start
<provvisorio> OvenWerks: I don't know, I found it in the installation of ubuntu studio 20.04, I tried to open it and it only opens the connection with JACK in "Carla".
<OvenWerks> Yeah that makes sense, the GUI is separate from the DSP
<provvisorio> StevenJayCohen: sorry can you say it  in other words? :')
<provvisorio> OvenWerks: Oh, ok ok
<OvenWerks> provvisorio: basically hexter is broken
<OvenWerks> dexter is the best replacement but it is not in the repo
<OvenWerks> Sorry dexed
<provvisorio> OvenWerks: yes yes, i understood you, I told StevenJayCohen that I didn't understand what it meant
<StevenJayCohen> I am happy to help you get Reaper set up so you can try it out properly
<provvisorio> StevenJayCohen: ah, good, why not
<provvisorio> @steve
<provvisorio> StevenJayCohen: i must register to contact you in PM, so we will try tomorrow, now in Italy it's 2:15 a.m.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: It needs an update, but it *should* work.
<Eickmeyer> Can't believe that one slipped through the cracks.
<provvisorio> :') :')
<provvisorio> I don't understand why I see tutorials on the internet where all the software works perfectly, then I use them and nothing ever works hahaha
<OvenWerks> I notice that dexed is not even available in the repo. I don't know where I got it... I just seem to have the binary
<provvisorio> OvenWerks: maybe from kxstudio repo? I can't even find the link for a possible binary on the dexed website
<r2b2nz> With Ardour 6 apparently nearing release, just wondering if any pre-release test builds are done for Ubuntu Studio or whether packaging only begins once final release is done and is of a good enough quality?
<Eickmeyer> r2b2nz: We cannot do pre-release builds and have been instructed not to do so by the Ardour team. Once it releases, we'll put it in a special PPA for those that want it.
<Eickmeyer> It can break sessions done with 5.12 (no backwards compatibility), so we don't want to break people's setups by adding it to the main backports PPA.
<r2b2nz> Cool, thanks. Thought something like that might be the case.
<glass-erection> how do i update Ubuntu Studio from 17.10 to something more modern?
<Eickmeyer> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<Eickmeyer> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Eickmeyer> glass-erection: ^
<glass-erection> Alright, than you
<glass-erection> *thank
<zorrito> Hola!
<tomreyn> hi zorrito
<zorrito> soy usuario de ubuntustudio hace unos años, soy novato y mi profesión es músico y docente en diferentes niveles educativos públicos y privados de la Pcia de Ba As Argentina.
<Eickmeyer> !es | zorrito
<ubottu> zorrito: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zorrito> me gustaría colaborar con el proyecto y estoy buscando un espacio para eso como voluntario de pruebas
<Eickmeyer> zorrito: gracias
<zorrito> hay algun chat en español que conozcas para eso?
<Eickmeyer> zorrito: #ubuntu-es
<zorrito> genial! muchas gracias!!
<Eickmeyer> zorrito: de nada
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-03
<pking123> I have problems with nvidia driver. I have a geforce gtx 1660, and the nvidia-settings command gives a blank window.
<pking123> I just installed Ubuntu studio 20.04
<Eickmeyer> pking123: I'll test on mine real quick, but I haven't experienced that problem (gtx 1650 here, so not much different).
<Eickmeyer> I'm currently in a different OS. Hang on....
<Eickmeyer> pking123: No issues here. Did you install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site or from Software & Updates > Additional Drivers?
<pking123> I went through the "Software" installer and found nvidia-settings there.
<pking123> I also attempted to do a manual install of the latest downloaded driver.
<Eickmeyer> Check Software & Updates and make sure you're using the Nvidia drivers recommended there.
<pking123> Both led to the same result
<pking123> Doing that now
<Eickmeyer> If you installed the driver manually, that might be the problem. It's very easy to install the wrong driver for Nvidia.
<Eickmeyer> !nvidia | pking123: This is the recommended method
<ubottu> pking123: This is the recommended method: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<pking123> I am currently downloading the latest through software&updates.
<Eickmeyer> Ok. That might fix your issue.
<Eickmeyer> Just remember: Ubuntu tries to make it easy. Don't overcomplicate it. :)
<pking123> I am being asked for a Secure Boot password. I don't recall setting a password in the BIOS.
<pking123> My mother board is using UEFI, btw
<Eickmeyer> That's for you to set. It will ask for that password after you reboot just one time.
<Eickmeyer> I don't own a non-UEFI computer.
<Eickmeyer> This is simply for registering the Nvidia driver with the kernel so that Secure Boot doesn't freak out.
<pking123> Still waiting
<Eickmeyer> Did you create a password in that dialog?
<pking123> It was using the XORG driver by default, despite all my installation attempts
<pking123> Yes, a password was created.
<Eickmeyer> Then that's why. You were trying the hard way when Ubuntu provides a much easier way.
<Eickmeyer> It will ask for that password when you reboot (just once), so make sure you remember it.
<pking123> So I guess I will need to reboot to find out how I did;
<Eickmeyer> Yep.
<pking123> I know the password
<Eickmeyer> Good.
<pking123> BRB
<Eickmeyer> k
<paul78> I am back Eickmeyer, but I while the driver is loaded, I noticed a ton of errors at boot-up, and have now lost decent screen resolution. The nvidia-settings still doesn't work, and so I think since I just reinstalled Ubuntu today, I will just try again, and go through software settings like last time
<paul78> Thanks for your awesome help and advice
<overit> does not resume from suspend after upgrade. blank screen flashes a few times.
<overit> these disposable OS's are all the same: fall apart at the seams and have to reinstall several times per year.
<Eickmeyer> ^ Gah! Why am I even doing this?!?!?!? /s
<oerheks> Oke, let me explain it once more ..
<Eickmeyer> XD
<oerheks> it was your choice, a bit forced, true.
<Guest36284> I am having a metronome issue with Ardour 5.12.0
<Guest36284> Metronome gives no audio output option for "click" in the audio connection manager
